# Any January 2010 Natural FET buddies out there?



## Louisa33

Hi everyone
We're about to embark on our first FET in Jan as soon as AF arrives (due around 10th Jan).  It's going to be 100% natural with zero drugs so rather exciting and scary.  Wonder if there's anyone else out there to join us?

We've 5 early blasts in the freezer after PGD.  They're 6-day early blasts so not as good as the 5-dayers but still worth a go...

Lou


----------



## pinkpixie

Hi Louisa
Weare due to start FET when AF turns up in jan but prob will be towards end of Jan>  Consultant decided to go for a completley natural FET so no drugs.  How do u feel about no drugs?? in some ways its great but in others its a bit scary!!!!
We have 3 day 3 frosties our hospital wont take them to blasts unless you have a lot.
Which hospital are you at
h
xx


----------



## Louisa33

Hi pinkpixie (fab name!)
Just a quick one before we set off for Christmas - won't be back on this for a week but look forward to chatting then!

We're with Guys.  THey actually prefer medicated but I really couldn't face it and have diabetes and found all the medication for our pgd cycle difficult to manage with my diabetes.  Also as we're lucky enough to have 5 frosties and don't want twins (again due to diabetes & i have low blood clotting) we are going to do the natural method and use them up one by one.  Only put back one at a time.  If we went medicated it would be a long time doing that.  Because they're 6 day early blasts I don't think they have as good a chance as 5 day blasts.. but worth a go anyway before doing a fresh again.

WHereabouts are you?  My AF I reckon is due around 12 jan but who knows!!   Will be good to chat

Happy Christmas!

Lou xx


----------



## Guest

Hi I have three grade 2 8 cells frozen I am having a natural get in jan not sure of exact dates but ovulation should be around the 16th. What are you doing to prepare. I am back having acupuncture I have found a really great lady who is really helping me to get positive as still feeling sad from my bfn x good luck to all xxx gemma xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Louisa hope you had a good christmas.  My friend who is pregnant from ICSI also has diabeties it must be hard trying to cope with all the extra drugs.  Our consultant didnt really give us the chnace of having medicated cycle just said that as i have a regular cycle would go for natural and would have two put back.  was given the choice of going in everyday for blood tests to see when i hace ovulated or use tests.  Defo going for tests as they always struggle getting blood from me    We are with mFS in manchester for the moment cos the nHS hospital we have been referred to was shut for referb so we got transferred  and we get to stay with them until frosties are used.  Hopefully neither of us will have to use lots of the frosties  
Have to ring up when Af arrices in Jan which will prob be at the end so will be ovulating early feb.

Gemma - i have started accupuncture had my first appt a few weeks ago and am due back in early Jan it helps to feel as though you are doing everything u can to help it work.  Also need to increase the protein in my diet not easy as veggie and also want to try and loose some weight.  Last time i was off work for a week after transfer but am hoping to have the 2weeks off this time as really struggled last time when  got my AF in work.  Is this your first time with frosties  Your frosties sound as though they are at the same stage as mine.

good luck and lots of


----------



## Guest

I need to lose weight to ! But not going to do too much as just want to be healthy. I was off for two weeks last timc and found it very hard so going to be off for 3 to 5 days depending on when et falls. Never had fet before. I am abut scared as got really excited last time only tm get knocked back. Positive thoughts so going to do some walking at the gym tonight and trying to eat healthly. Fingers crossed for us xxx


----------



## Louisa33

Hi Gemma and Pinkpixie
I'm just back from the Chrismtas visiting.  Is lovely to be back and not living out of a suitcase!  Have just unpacked and put our washing on.  1st load anyway, we have loads to wash.

It's great there's a few of us natural fet buddies.  Gemma 8 cells frosties is great.  I think grade 2 is really good and not much difference from grade 1.  I assume they are 3-dayers?  Pinkpixie you also have 3?  What a coinicidence for you both?  I know we're lucky to have 5 but it doens't feel lucky when the fresh cycle fails does it!!! We had 29 eggs, 25 injected with sperm, 19 fetilised, 18 survived biopsy (PGD), then only 6 made it to blast/freezing.  One put back but failed and we have 5 left, but they took 6 days to get to blast and I've read this isn't good( too much informaiton canbe bad eh!)

ANyway i'm expecting to ovulate tomorrowish (hope to goodness it's soon as today is CD18 and this seems a bit late to me) and then next ovulation around end Jan will be put-back time.  Very exciting!  

Talk soon 

Love lou xx


----------



## roxy1984

hi,ive just registered on this site, im due to have natural fet in jan probably end of jan, we have 5 frozen, think they were 8 cell 3day,the doc said they were gud, but didnt really understand all the grading stuff on fresh cycle but when we went 4 follow up he said they really good, hopefully if they thaw ok, he said he will put 2 back this time and see what happens.

xx


----------



## pinkpixie

hi everyone happy new year!!!
louisa - am being thick here but what does PGD stand for?  you got a bumper crop of eggs!!!!!!  I know how bloated i felt and we only got 8 (on short protocol so knew i wouldnt get many) out of that 6 where suitable for ICSI and 5 fertilised.  We havent been told what grade ours are but on notes embrologist had written very nice embryos which according to the consultant is high praise!!!  I now what you been about tmi i tend tto obsess and start reading round about stuff which someties make it worse.  It also seems to not matter about the quality i know a lot of people who have had embryos put back which werent the greatest quality but have then gone on to have BFP.

Gemma its hard to know what to do about taking time off to be honest i believe that it is going to work it will regardless of if you go back to work or not i just found it hard last time getting AF in work.  I had also told a lot of people which made it hard when it didnt work.  Have you told many people.

Roxy hi and welcome

fingers crossed for us all
xx


----------



## Guest

Hi pink pixie not gonna tell anyone this time will just try and see what happens and try not too get to obsessed xx last drink of wine last night for me on countdown for my af. I am trying not to get overly worried as I should be excited. My acupunturist is really positive so hopefully that will rub off on me xxx


----------



## Louisa33

Hi everyone

Pinkpixie PGD is pre genetic diagnosis for screening out hereditary diseases, in our case is severe haemophilia A.  All boys in our family seem to get this and it's not good.  Of our 18 embryos, 5 were affected boys... we then had 13 left and 6 survived to blast albeit on day 6 for most.  The one we had transferred back was on day 5 and was an early blast (the only one).  

Anyway today I'm hungover and depressed becuase it's CD20 of my current cycle (that I'm monitoring) and I've not ovulated yet.  I don't think I have as I've been looking out for it closely and have the pee sticks etc... last cycle I ovulated CD30 (but that was my first normal cycle after the failed IVF).  My cycles are normally about 31 days ish and so I figured I should have ovulated by now.  Just typical!!!  The more delay in this, the more delay in the arrival of AF and my FET cycle.  So a bit arghh  about it really.  

Last cycle we told my family and that was it.  I had to tell work to get the time off but only told one manager (female) and she's been really supportive so I don't have to take holidays for appts so is really good.  For the 2ww I might take a few days off work but that's it really.

HI Roxy and Gemma

Anyone got any advice on ovulation dates after IVF?  

L xx


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1,
pinkpixie im at mfs trans from st marys aswell, they were all rly nice there.

i took a week of after egg transfer, but this time think im just gonna take a few days off and go back to work, was driving myself mad at home so hoping this will go quicker.

not sure about the ovulation im a bit nervous about doing the sticks incase i dont ovulate , not done those sticks in a fewyrs, i bought some off acess diagnostics do you think they wil be accurate? or should i buy the clear blue 1s, just bit worried they will be rubbish and i wont be able to tell if i ovulated.

xx


----------



## LeLo

Hello Everyone

I too have just had my first failed IVF (mid Dec) and am expecting to have a FET in Jan or Feb. 

I am 32, my DH is 33. We have been TTC for 2 years with unexplained infertility. Our IVF cycle went v.well. 9 eggs; 6 fertilised; 5 good quality embryos; 2 put back; 3 frozen.  I was convinced it would work as we are both fairly young & healthy but it was not to be as i got my period 2 days before the date of the scheduled pregnancy test.

I was gutted & like Pink Pixie I really struggled when my period arrived at work. I looked like death & felt like I was having some kind of emotional melt down. However, I have a really supportive boss who could tell something was up & sent me home 2 days before we broke up for Xmas & told me he didnt want to see me until Jan!

I am really apprehensive about the FET as I am a pessimist & worry that if the fresh cycle didnt work then why should the frozen? However, i plan to be much more relaxed during the 2ww as this time i went back to work and just got caught up in loads of stressful stuff.

Good luck to everyone with their forthcoming treatments - I will look forward to reading how everyones tx is progressing. Good luck to all of us in 2010!


----------



## roxy1984

hi lelo
i started bleeding befire my test date aswell, and could tell straight away it was definate af, have you been told to do the ovulation sticks? im a bit nervous about them in case i miss when i ovulate but will check with clinic before i start to make sure im doing it right, hopefullt without the injections iot may be a bit easier, i was really bloated last time had 29 eggs, so was really uncomfortable for about a wk afterwards.
x


----------



## pinkpixie

Hi
Louisa thanks for the explaination sometimes i struggle with all the shorthand    no advice re ovulation really my cycle was bang on 28 days but treatment seems to have thrown it out comppletley so seem to be ovulating a lot ater now.  Could you ask clinic for a blood test??

Lelo hi and welcome it is good that your boss is so supportive it does make all the difference.  My work have been brill my boss has been so supportive and my big boss has a little boy through IVF so knows what it is like so has been very good.  Am looking at taking unpaid leave rather than sick this time though as dont want them to think i am taking the mick.  Your last tratment sounds very similar to ours i am normally very opptimistic but have really struggles staying positive through this.  To be honest some say frozen is better as u havent gone through all the trauma of collection or all the drugs.

Roxy i have bought some boots sticks but am tempted to get some digital ones but they are sooo expensive.  The staff at MFS are really good arent they i am hoping that this will work so wont have to go back to st marys!!!!  We were offered blood tests at MFS to check for ovulation rather than the tests but couldnt face going in every day for a blood test (really struggle getting blood out of me!!) is that something you coud do

i am thinking about doing the tests this month to get an idea whrn i am ovulating although i am doing my temp as well.
Good luck and 2010 will be our year!!!


----------



## Guest

Hi all I felt the same trying to be more positive and I have just figured out I have three frosties left so I should hopefully have two to put back xxx on countdown now for my af and of to my clinic on Monday to sign my consents xxx


----------



## roxy1984

pink pixie-yeh they were all rly nice, there, st marys were nice 2 but seem abit more strict than mfs, the doc at the follow up was rly nice 2 and he was rly positive about treatmnet working for us at some point so felt alot better when wed seen him, they also said i could have 2 put back this time because its a fet, which i dont think they would of done at st marys, did they say there rates on thawing the embys? i got they impression they had a rly good success rate at it, buit cant rly remember what he said now. they didnt mention blood tests though, he just said to do the sticks, think i will ask when i ring when af arrives se what they think.

my boss was ok, but she was off when i was going for ec so had to tell one of my supervors (didnt rly want to as didnt want evry1 in the office finding out) and she was good, but my other supervisor was abit put out because she didnt know i y i kept needing the time off, but just said it was non of her business as my manager was aware of what was going on and shed said take whatever time i needed at the time, but just gonna take a few days holiday after et and after otd, i wasnt positive at all last time so will try and be positive this time although im gonna be realistic aswell dont want to get my hopes up

hi to every 1 else.
x.


----------



## pinkpixie

Roxy th staff at st marys where lovely but we just had a lot of problems with them taking us off hte list and loosing notes.  I feel sorry for the staff there as they are obviously really busy all the time.  St marys do seem stricter as we had 2 put back last time with MFS which st marys wouldnt have done so are going for 2 again this time.  Who did u see for your follow up??  It is good that they were positive and i recently read an article which did say that your chances increase as u have more treatment so fingers corssed  

I am hoping the accupuncture will help me be more positive this time!!!  Like u say though its trying to get the balance right as dont want to be too disappointed. 

hi to everyone and lots of


----------



## roxy1984

his name was dr nausembaum(not sure if that spelt right) but never seen him before he didnt do any of our treatment, but was rly friendly and positive, there is no way st marys would put 2 back, the nurse said im to young and my frame(just 8st) they wouldnt consider it, but he thought it was a rly good idea and said he didnt think there would be a problem even if it was twins which he said is a low chance, it shouldnt cause ne huge problems, he also said we could still do it natural it would just take us longer than an average couple which was nice 2 hear aswell, we had probs with having to repaet bloods and stuff at st marys because they were lost, but like you said they always look rly busy, we have 5 frozen so hoping that the 1st 2 thaw ok  and if it dosnt work we could still use the other 3 with mfs, apparently until this cycle is finshed we stay with mfs, rly hope we all get what we want though bfp's, and we dont have 2 go back ne where!!! when do you think u'll be having your fet, think mine mite be end of jan/feb ?


----------



## pinkpixie

Roxy - thats who we saw he was lovely.  Like you said had never seen him before but he explained things really well to us and i felt as though we could ask questions which was good.  He was really positive and was very nice about our little embies and again said there is still the chance it could happen naturally.  Like you am   that this works.  Talking to other people on here on the manchster thread have been lucky being allowed to stay with MFS cos if you were referred to Care and it didnt work u have to go back to st marys to use any frosties.  He told us we can ring up in January AF is due end of Jan so transfer should be early/middle feb which sounds quite similar to u, although accupuncturist has mentioned me waiting for another cycle before i start but am seeing her on tues so will have a chat about it.  St Marys are very against putting 2 back was told that if we had any to freeze then only 1 would be put back even though i was 31 whilst MFS did not see any probs with putting 2 back.
Hi to louisa, gemma and lelo
lots of


----------



## lucy2013

Hello I am new to this site and also starting a Natural Fet In Jan 2010 AF due around the 11th Jan would be great to have you all to chat too during this time as it can be very hard. I have a little Boy who is 2 and Have had two miscarriage since he has been born with a few other attempts too has been such a emotional rollercoaster at times and is great this site is here to chat or ask any questions i might have.

Does anyone Have raised Killer Cells thats going through FET in Jan? I have been told i have them slighly raised and was put on steriods in oct for my last cycle which ended in a miscarriage at 5weeks which was heartbreaking.

Also i have never had a natural FET Before so would be great to hear from anyone who has been through one to share their experience. 

Hope this next treatment is successfull and looking forward to hearing from anyone who wants a chat about it all as we go through this


----------



## roxy1984

hi charlie, im new on here 2, this my 1st fet after 1st failed icsi, really sorry to hear about your miscarraiges i cant imagine how ud feel it must be devestating, im not sure about the killer cells, but think there is an immune board on here im sure if you had ne questions some1 will be able to give you advice,  you will be starting b4 me im due af around the 18th jan so hopefully et beg feb,are you having 1 or 2 put back?

pinkpixie-yeh my af is due around the 18th so mite a little b4 u, glad he was positive for u 2, we dont have 2 c him again though!feels like ive not bin to st marys in ages now, 

hi 2 every1 else


----------



## lmt417

Hi everyone,

Can I join your thread please?

I am just about to have my first natural FET after my first ICSI cycle was stopped after EC due to number of eggs & suspected OHSS. Had 21 eggs, ended up with 11 frosties, they are just day 1 embies (2 cells I think?) Felt so disappointed not to have my embies back during the ICSI but was quite unwell for about a week with a huge bloated stomach. My AF is due on 5th so should have FET before the end of the month as I normally ovulate on day 16-18.

Is everyone looking forward to their cycle? Dont you think it feels strange not to be pumping yourself full of drugs  I havent joined a regular cycle buddy thread this time round as I feel I dont belong there as not down-regulating or stimming - I feel like a fraud!!  

I see a few of you talking about 1 or 2 embies - I'm still totally undecided, some days I want 1, others I want 2! Read in the newspaper about a woman who had 2 embies & has just delivered quads!   So at the moment I'm thinking I'll just have 1!!!

Lmt x


----------



## lucy2013

Hello roxy1084

We are hoping to have two Blast transfered if we are lucky enough for two to thaw and be transfered we had one putback last cycle in oct. So lovely to have people going through this at the same time dont you think. 

Our 1st cycle we had of IVF We lost a baby Girl when i was 16weeks pregnant after that cycle we had Our son Henry which we do feel very blessed to have him he is our miracle he was from a frozen medicated cycle he was a day3. 

This time will be a natural cycle so bit nervous as not done one before they have always been medicated i call up the clinic to book treatment 1st day of AF but do you know anymore about how they do the natural cycle? The consultant did tell us a bit but it was just after my Miscarriage so to be honest was not really with it that day. 

Which Clinic are you at? 

Lmt- I am really looking forward to this cycle but really nervous at the same time guess its only Natural

Hello to everyone too  


Charlie


----------



## Louisa33

Wow there's loads of us now - fab!!!

Well just a quick one as nipping out now  - really frustrated here as still no ovulation and today is CD23.  So I think my fresh IVF in Aug/Sept has still messed up my cycles.  Damn!!!  Just got to keep on plodding on and hope it shows up sooon.. last month I surged on CD29 and so I hope it will be better or at least equal to that. 

Roxy I have a wide range of pee sticks to detect ovulation (got loads of cheapies off ebay) but also have the clearblue digital ones.  Last month when I thought i was surging I confirmed this with the (expensive) clearblue stick.  Doing the same this month.  GOod job and all as if I were usign the clearblue I would be out a fortune by now!!!

Charlie -you phone up on day 1 and then you get scanned around day 11-12 to start with (depends on when you ovulate natuarlly) and then they keep on scanning you until they know ovulation is imminent then you start the pee sticks (or blood tests if your clinic does that) and then when ov happens they put back your embroyos 2/3/5 days later depending on how old they are etc.  No drugs.  I've read lots of good things about natural fets so here's hoping for all of us!!

Hi Lmt, Pinkpixie, Gemma and if I've missed annyone off sorry!!

BTW pinkpixie at this rate of my delayed ov I think we will be cycling at about the same time...!!  WHich is great!

Love Lou xx


----------



## Louisa33

Oh and Lelo.  Realised I missed you off.  Lelo we are really similar.  I'm 33 now (was 32 during the IVF) so still "young", DH is 30 and we had a really good blast put back and were told our chances were really high.. and it failed.  Just got to hope that the reasons why it failed were down to chromasone abnormalities which is apparently why loads can fail.  Plus we were going through a really stressful time with DH's mum in hospital (v. ill) and I don't think that helped!!

Anyway will pop back later - looking forward to chatting!

L  xx


----------



## Megan57

Hi everyone,

Hope your all ok and don`t mind me asking a question?

I am due to start a natural fet on my af at the end of jan so transfer will be feb, its my first fet following 2 failed ICSI cycles. My embryos were frozen on day 3, can anyone tell me when they will thaw my embies following my surge?

Sorry for barging in, hope everyones ok and good luck to you all for your upcoming fet`s    

xx


----------



## lucy2013

Hello Megan57

From my other FET cycles which were medicated they took them out in the morning from what i can remember.Not sure if will be any different with a natural FET Though.

Also question to everyone has anyone eaten Organic foods in the past as i have heard it can Help but not sure how much it actually helps to be honest. Also will you be going back to work once you have had the transfer? I am a childminder so is hard as i am self employed so i think i will start again after a couple of days of maybe. My last cycle i took a week of and rested but still ended in miscarriage so i now think if its going to work it will at the right time i guess, My consultant said to me that you have to carry on a normal life as possible even though that is very hard at times. Would be nice to hear from everyone what they think and how much rest they will have after the transfer if thats ok?

Sorry to go on and ask so many questions its just so nice to have you all to chat too  

Charlie xx


----------



## roxy1984

hi
charlie im at mfs in manchester was trans there from st marys because they were having a refurb so will stay there until all the frozen embs have been used, not sure about the organic food but suppose anything thats gud for you cant do you any harm, ive read read oin here about pineapple juice to help implantation, have you heard ne thin about? think i will try it just see if it helps, im gonna go back to work after a few days off, i stayed at home 4 a wk last time and it didnt work so dont think it makes much differance, got rly worried about it last time so gonna try and be more relaxed this time(not sure if i will though)which clinic are you at?

hi megan-like charlie said pretty sure they do it on the morning of transfer and the you have to wait for a few phone calls from the hosp to say wether they have survived and if there gonna be ok to transfer, which im dreading!!  they all do ok.

hi lmt- i was rly bloated last time had 29 eggs, so docs thought i was gonna get ohss after, they did transfer the embreyo but was so bloated for a bout a wk afterwards,it was rly uncomfortable, so hoping this time will be better, i said to my db what happens if they all split and we get quads(he went a bit white )and said that wont hapen, so wont tell him about the story!ha! id probably snap my back in 2 carrying quads! 

hi louisa- i no there so expensive those clearblue 1s, mite just buy 1 pack to confirm it like you said think it will mite make be feel a bit better using them 

does ne 1 no about the pineapple juice theory?

hi to pinkpixie and gemmaxxx

sorry if ive missed ne 1


----------



## lmt417

Hi everyone,

Roxy - Its funny how clinics are so different. Because I had over 20 eggs I was told no chance of getting ET done, I tried to convince them I was fine but they just ignored me!!  My clinic and DH are pushing me to only transfer 1 embryo, because I seem to be healthy & fertile & have no obvious problems they reckon my chance of twins is v high - will see how I feel on the day depending on what we have.

Charlie - brazil nuts are supposed to help thicken your lining and help grow your eggs. The downside is they make you put on weight if you eat too many!!!

Megan - I think it depends how old the embryos were when they were frozen. Mine are only day 1s so I think they come out 2 days before ET.

Hi to everyone else.

Lmt x


----------



## roxy1984

hi

lmt-yeh its funny int it, think the nurse after ec was convinced i was going to get it,i went up 2 c her afterwards and she kept saying if you feel like this or that you need to get to a/e straight away,even the next day she rang and asked if i was felling ok, didnt say how bloated i was in case they cancelled it but luckily it eased after the wk,my doc said hed put 2 back this time, he seems to think the chances of twins is a lot lower when its a fet rather than fresh,they wouldnt put 2 back on a fresh cycle for me,
bak at work 2morow so hoping this mth will start going a bit quicker now.

hi 2 every1.
xx


----------



## pinkpixie

wow its suddenly got busy on here which is great  

Roxy - pineapple juice and brazil nuts both contain selenium which help with your womb lining and implantation.  My accupunctuirst has told me to increase protein as that helps with the lining as well.  I do find that hard as am veggie but have been to asda tongiht and bought lots of nuts and trying to eat more pulses and fish.  Last time was told to drink milk for the protein so used it as an excuse to drink lots of chocolate milk which is why i prob but weight on  .  We were also told that chance of twins from FET is a lot lower than with a fresh cycle.  

lmt hi and welcome yes i am finding it really stange not taking any drugs part of me worries about it whilst the other part is thinking well it is bound to be better if u aren pumped full of drugs.  It is a hard decision to make to have 1 0r 2 put back in but the chaces of twins is decreased with frozen.  I was really unsure but went with what the clinic advised.

Charlie hi and welcome have read about organic foods as well but am a bit sceptical about it.  When i spoke to my accupuncturist she said it to eat organic where possible but dont beat yourself up about it better to eat non organic fruit and veg than none at all.  She did say however that it was better to eat organic meat cos of the hormones in intensive reared meat (am trying to get DH to eat organic meat where possible doesnt matter for me as veggie).  Last time i had a week off after transfer (ICSI) but it didnt work to be honest i am thinking about having he 2 weeks off (unpaid Leave) but thats more to do with not wanting to be in work if i come on which is what happened last time and i found it hard.  I have a horse and last time i did start to do stuff towards the end of the two weeks and have said this time i wont as dont think the lifting helped.  I do really believe that it is our time it will work no matter what you do but it is more for peace of mind than anything.  Accupuncturist has recommended to rest for a few days afterwards.
 for your losses that must be so hard.

Hi Megan my embies where also frozen on day 3 and consultant said they take about half an hour to thaw so will do them the morning of the transfer.  when about in feb will u have ur transfer??

Louisa that  would be good if we are cycling together!!!  Thats a good idea with the tests i bougt some boots ones and spent yesterday having the is the line darker than that one discussion with DH so might get some digital ones to confirm for next month.  I got my surge yesterday i think so transfer should be early feb.  There seems to be no reason as to why it doesnt always work  

i used to always do my ovulation tests in the morning but when i read the instruction with the boots ones it said not to use early morning wee has anyone else read that

Good luck and hi to anyone i have missed
xx


----------



## Louisa33

Hi everyone god I'm getting lost on who is who now which s fab that there are so many of us.  THis is a quick one as have to go make our tea - sauasge and mash.  

Pinkpixie I haven't surged yet for this cycle so you will overtake me you lucky thing!!  But today excitingly (exciting life that I have - not!) I have clear ewcm.  Now, this is good isn't it.  So this surge MUST happen soon.  Argh!!  But it hasn't happened today.  

THe reason for not morninig wee is 1) because it is so concentrated apparently it can give a false positive and 2) apparetnly your body only "makes" LH hormone late morning or late afternoon.  So the best times to test are late morning or late afternoon apparently.  I found that on a website - will try to find it again.  Last month when I got my surge I got it late afternoon but hadn't checked in the morning.  THe afternoon the day after I checked again and it had gone.  Oh, and make sure you don't drink too much or wee in the 3 hours + before hand. 

I got some clearblue sticks off ebay for less than boots - just a way to make this a bit cheaper!!

1 versus 2 - well I would like 2 back but DH totally against it also doc was too (Guys).  As they are blasts they plan to defrost 1 very early in the morning.  If it's looking good it willl be transferred.  if not they'll defrost another one later in the day and pick the better of the 2.  If they defrost a second they will still only put 1 back even it the other has recovered.   It will be left to perish.  I can see the sense in having 1 only though as I'm diabetic and have low blood clotting so both factors not good for twin pregnancies.  Beisdes I'mnot sure how I could cope with 2!!!! My sis is going to have a fun time (not sure if I siad on this forum but my sis who is almost 38 has announced she is expecting twins - natural pregnancy!!!)

Re organic food - not sure either but saying that my last cycle failed so who am I to say eh!!??

Lmt I had 29 eggs (Guys) and a very high oestrogen level and they really were panicking over me but still put 1 back.  Not a sign at all of OHSS for me luckily.  Bit unfari that you weren't allowed ET.  It should be on a case by case basis I think

Anyway really must go make tea now!!


----------



## lmt417

Hi ladies,

All your talk of chance of twins being lower with FET is making me think I shouldnt be so scared to put 2 in. Not sure DH agrees though!    My AF is starting to arrive, should be officially here tomorrow. Cant believe I might make it to being PUPO before the end of the month! Although had a few setbacks along the way so taking nothing for granted.

Hope everyone is well.

Lmt x


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1

lmt -that great news that you mite be starting it soon,  im not due until around the 18th so got a few wks left yet, im wishing it away at the minuite but mite regret that if its a bfn, will be   evrything goes ok for you this time,and you get your bfp.
im really keen on 2 this time, not sure it gives you any extra chance of it working but supppose one or 2 if its gonna work it will do,hope your deciosn dosnt give you 2 much off a headache,u'll makke the right one for you.xxx

hope evry1 else is ok.xx


----------



## lucy2013

Hello Everyone

lmt-That is fantastic news you might be starting soon, My AF is Due on Monday but will prob be late always happens when your wanting to start treatment hey?

We are hoping to have two put back if we are lucky enough that two survive. 

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the next few weeks ahead 

Charlie xx


----------



## Guest

My AF is due today, but no sign !!! normally very regular... How does she know xxx
Suppose it doesn't matter as long as i don't have to wait too long

Fingers Crossed it will be soon


----------



## pinkpixie

Hi 
Gemma here is an AF dance for you         

Charlie hope she comes on time for you

Lmt congrats on AF arriving.  You will decide what is right for u re how many to put back

Roxy i now what u mean u end up counting down the days but part of me is so worried about coping if it is a BFN

Louise thanks for the info hopefully u will surge soon the mucus is a good sign 

Hope everyone is ok in the snow and cold we have -8 predicted tonight althouygh it was -10 on monday!!!


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1,

gemma-that well annoying, like you said the  time u wont af 2 come, its late , hope it comes soon so you can get started.

And every1 elses comes on times.

mt ovulation sticks came to 2day that i ordered off the net, so thought id do them 4 a few days see if anythin comes up, im 19 days in2 my cycle, so mite of missed it now, but thought id try them out anyway, got some pregnecare plus, has any1 else herad of taking it white doing this? think i read somehwhere bowt ppl having them, do you think they'll be ok? they got the folic acid in them, ive got a pretty bad diet, not alot of veg or fruit so mite need them, although will try to eat more fruit once it all gets started.

hope every1 ok.
xx


----------



## Louisa33

Argh still no ovulation and today is CD25.  I'm going crazy!!!  This IVF lark really takes over our lives doesn't it!!!  

Roxy you may have missed it.  Whatever your usual cycle length is take away 14 days and that's the day you would normally ovulate +/1 one or two days either side.  I work out that I "normally" ovulate day 17-18 but obviously this has all gone to pot!!!  So don't worry hun if you don't get it.  You can examine your other symptons... look up the internet and you will see what I mean!!!

LMt you lucky thing!!  Are you the first in our buddy group?

Gemma I know what you mean but at least you are almost there hun

PinkPixie, Charlie, Lelo, Megan hi

Well loads of snow here and chuffing freezing,, off to bed now and to enjoy the electric blanket!!

L xx


----------



## LeLo

Hello Everyone

Sorry i have not been on for a while. I am teacher so have been enjoying my extra week off due to the snow! 

Like everyone else my cycle seems to be all over the shop. I usually have a textbook 28 day cycle but since by IVF last month it seems to have changed. I have not been using the ovulation sticks but based on arrival of cm i have just ovulated on day 23??!! 

Hope things get back to normal quick as they said that they would only do natural FET if i had a regular cycle. 

Going for my review next week to discuss why my IVF # 1 failed. If anyone can suggest any good questions to ask based on your past experiences i would be grateful.


----------



## roxy1984

h
louisa-think i mite have missed it them i normally have a 28days cycle so im about 18 days in now so if everythin going ok, i am probably testing late now,never mind just hope it comes on time this mth, hope yours comes soon.

lelo-lucky you, unfortunatly ive been able 2 make it in work this wk , work at the hospital so been mega busy,my cycle came a little late last mth, think it takes a bit 2 get to normal, felt like my body was out of whack for about a mth afterwards, not really got any advice on the questions, on my follow ups, he just went through the cycle and said everything went perfect and it was just one of those things, so couldnt really ask much about that, but did ask him bowt our chances of success and if we could do it naturally he was positive so that made me feel alot better as i was really down after the bfn,  hope you get some positive answers from them 2morow,

lmt have you rang the clinic now your af has come?

gemma ne sign yet?

hi 2 every1 else

xx


----------



## Guest

Hi still nothing. I was trying will clear blue to measure ovulation and gave up after 19 days so perhaps I ovulated late god knows why I bet it comes early Saturday morning so I miss my lay in and have to get up. My acupuncturist thinks it will be 7 days late  But that was just a guess


----------



## pumpkinbelly

Hello fellow Jan buddies.  Can I join you?  I had one failed ivf (16 fertilised eggs but no pg) in November.  Hoping to use a couple of the 6 embryos from the freezer & am going to start the nat fet cycle for the 1st time as soon as my AF comes.  I've started acupuncture & plan to eat healthly & avoid stress.  Well that's the plan anyways!  PB


----------



## pinkpixie

hi pumpkinbelly i think you might have been on my cycle buddys thread

hope everyone ovulates/Af comes soon.

Just a quick post as tea nearly ready and am shattered after accupuncture

lots of    
x
h


----------



## roxy1984

hi pumkin belly

when is your af due?i rly need to work on the good diet bit, going to stock up on fruit when nxt week,

every1 else


----------



## lmt417

Roxy - I'm taking pregnacare plus too. I do eat lots of fruit & veg but I also eat lots and lots of other stuff   . Just cant shift the 6 pounds I put on during ICSI in September.

Gemmasb & Charlie here is an AF dance for you both       We should all end up picking up our embies around the same time!

Lelo & Louisa - I think all the drugs change our cycles. Mine has felt completely different lately, I used to be 31-32 days but I seem to be longer since the drugs & also seem to be more crampy and much heavier (TMI!) Hope you AF's come soon.

 Hi Pumpkinbelly. When is your AF due?

I phoned my clinic today.  Because I have no problems & have a fairly regular cycle I have just to phone them on the morning I have my surge (day 17 or 18 usually), no need for any scans.  Should be straighforward - although I'll still stress . Will go back to Acupuncture next week.

Lmt x


----------



## pumpkinbelly

Hello Pinkpixie, I joined the 'berry hopefuls' for my 1st ivf in November & I recognise your name too.  Hello Roxy & lmt.

My AF is overdue should have been circa boxing day!    Keen to get started again now, would just love to know where I am & have some kind of plan so I can start plotting how I'm going to get my transfer date off work, you know, that sort of thing. x


----------



## Louisa33

Hello everyone

Welcome pumpkinbelly.  Love the name!!

Well today I have surged!!  Woo Hoo.  Day 27. An improvement on last month (day 29) but an obvious indication that for some of us it takes quite a while to get back to normal after IVF.  I'll carry on testing (have been testing 2 time a day with cheapy sticks from ebay) to understand how long the surge lasts for but at least it's happened now.  Phoned Guys to find out if there was any possibiliyt of using this cycle but no, their labs are shut until the 18th.  Spoke to Chantal (my fav nurse) she is soo lovely.  

I really recommend the cheapy sticks twice a day to help figure things out as I feel I'm getting to grips with my body now.  I confirmed it with the clearblue digital and got a smiley face.  Did test this morning and the line was there but not so strong, and besides you're not supposed to test in the morning, so saved using a clearblue till this evening.  I intend to test tomorrow afternoon again just to see out of curiousity how long the surge lasts for. Hope this helps you others - I normally surge around day 17ish of my cycle so now today is day 27 so that's 10 days late.  So perhaps Gemma and Pumpkinbelly this will help you make sense of things?  I had loads of eggs  - really reacted well to the drugs - so perhaps it will take me longer than most of you to get back to normal?

So if I ovulate on day 25 next month (assuming a linear pattern here!) and if AF arrives in 2 weeks (around 22nd Jan) (as per last time) then we're looking at put back time around 21st February can you believe that!!  Maybe Ov will recover better than that and it may be a little sooner but at earliest put back time will be 14th Feb.  So really I'm a Feb natural cycle buddy - such a fraud!!

Anyway I'm relieved my body is still acting normally so that's good.

Have a lovely albeit cold weekend everyone.  I'm off to London tomorrow with friends to see Dirty Dancing!! Hope we all get there in this dratted snow!

Love Lou xx


----------



## lucy2013

Hello Everyone 

Louisa33- Thats great news you have had your surge, so nice when you know your body is working and doing what it should be doing. 

Roxy1984- I took the pregnacare on a couple of my cycles and Just Folic acid on most. I am trying to be so good this month eating lots of fruit and Veg and Drinking at least 4pints of water a day. Its going ok but so hard when it comes to the weekend and you really fancy some choc or bad foods hey?

hope everyone is well and keeping warm in the snow! Its not so bad here where i am the snow but its so so cold.

Quick question but has anyone ever had any pains to their ovaries late in their cycle? I am on day 25 today and i know i have already Ovulated a couple of weeks ago but last night in bed i had a pain which felt as if i was being stabbed not a nice feeling i have to say   i have had them on and of during the day too have gone of a bit now but just very   about why this would be hurting at this stage in my cycle?
Maybe its just a sign a AF Is on its way which is due monday so im   it comes on time this month

Sorry to go on just been getting bit worried about it i guess my body could still be getting back to normal after My IVF Cycle in oct? 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend 

Charlie xxx


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1
louisa-thats gud news,hope it comes sooner nxt cycle so u can get started sooner,have a good trip in london,

hi charlie-gonna start takin them next wk then, im so bad at eating healthy, just ad a takeaway now, im only  thin, so ad abit of an excuse coz wanted 2 try 2 put a bit of weight on for treatment,the nurses wanted me to be within range and i was just 1 under for my bmi lastime, so the nurse advised eating loads of junkfood 2 get it on , just need to start eating the fruit now,can only manage lettuce and carrots as veg, will defo try the water thing though,because dont drink any at the moment so will be fillin my pint pot up with it, not sure bowt the pains,it cud b something unrelated to treatment, i get pains all the time but i get a lot of water infections so i always put all my aches an pains down to them, hopefuly it is bowt af coming and she gone come on time for you! 

hope every1 ok and has a gud wkend.
xx


----------



## pumpkinbelly

Hi Jan Nat Fet Girls!  

Thanks Louisa33, yes it is so good to hear other peoples experiences of this nat/fet thing.  Not least because I suspect I'm in for along cycle here myself.

Roxy1984 I heard water flushes out toxins, so it's esp useful if you have processed food.  I'm not a natural water drinker either so I've got a big glass (holds 500ml) on my desk so I only need to fill it a couple of times & I've had a litre.  I've also learned to do this before 12 noon other wise battling through the london traffic  after work has an added painful dimension!  Hope that helps.

Thank you for all the nice comments about my name.  Wishing pumpkinbellies  on all the nat fet crew! 

Hugs all round, PB


----------



## lucy2013

morning everyone

Roxy1984:The pains have eased of alot now which i am pleased about so was prob nothing just worried me a bit.
I also have trouble eating well all the time to be honest its not that easy! I have started making home cooked meals and putting them in the freezer so during the two week wait we have good foods to eat and will be alot easier for DH to do us dinner. I am trying to eat more fruit i have been buying the prepared fruit from Tesco i find it alot easier to eat it when its already been done and ready to eat.

Also question to everyone how long is everyone taking of work after the transfer? Last time i rested for a week but things didnt work out, The time i did my FET for my Son i went back to work quick and got on with normal day things (even though i must say was very hard at times not to think about it) And got a BFP. I really worry about how much you can actually do after transfer the clinic say to take it easy not to lift anything heavy. Just wondered what everyones views were on this? Also at your clinics do you just get up and go home straight away after the transfer or do the lie you down for a bit?

Hope your all keeping warm in the cold weather 

Charlie xx


----------



## roxy1984

hi
charlie i had the week off lasttime and booked the week off on test date week, im going to book about 2-3 days off including egg transfer day and then go in, then book a couple 0f days off after the test date, in case i have to hibernate like i did last time, my clinic didnt say 2 lie down, they just said once it was back to go get dressed, and then i went, well i ran to the toilet 1st to empty my bladder, wot do your clinic do?are u planning on taking time off?

hope every1 else ok
xx


----------



## lucy2013

Hey Roxy1984

I am a childminder so its really hard to get time of as self employed and this cycle me and DH have decided not to tell any friends or family this time as its too hard having to tell everyone if it does not work i feel. I have only Told my Mum as i will need someone to have Henry when i go for my apps.I feel its alot easier when not so many people no do you? People who have not gone through treatment try to understand what your going through but no one actually knows untill you have been through it yourself how much of a emotional rollercoaster it can be. I Just hope this Natural cycle will be alot easier for us all.

My Sister is due her baby on Monday and i am so happy for her but also find it hard as you can imagine she also has a little Girl who is only 18months and it happened by accident she said (oh how i would love that but cant see that happening to us.)  I love my sister to bits but just so hard i went to her baby shower the other night and mostly everyone who was there was pregnant, scan pics were going around the room and one girl even bought her brand new baby to it. I kepted it all together and kept   but it was so hard i had a few tears on the way home. I just   We all have good news this year so we can tell everyone and show of our scan Pics hey? 

Anyway sorry to go on i am just having one of those days my hormones playing up feel better for letting it all out.

At my clinic they tell you to get dressed straight away after too i was not to bad they only wanted me to have half my Bladder full as i have a tilted Womb not sure why the makes any difference but i was only Bursting to go a little. Its not very Pleasant laying there when you need to pee is it? 

Charlie xxx


----------



## roxy1984

hi
dont be sorry, we all have them days,i told my family and a close friend,so on test day i was gettin texts and p calls,just hid in my hse all day,sent a few texts later on 2say it hadnt worked,but didnt even want to say it out loud,took me till the afternoon 2 ring the nurse and managed half way through the call before i burst in 2 tears, she was really nice though and said ring us back if you wnat 2 spk about ne thin, im dreading it this time,my dad takes me to all the appts so he always nos but gonna try an tell less ppl, ppl no that im having something done in the next few wks, so gonna try and not talk about it so no one knows the exact dates of the treatment.

ive not got any friends pregnant at the moment which makes a change because there always seems to be 1, but no how u feel, most of my friends had them when they were quite young not planned so at the time i was thinking rather them than me,but no i think how lucky they are,and a couple had one straight afterwards by accident again, one friend was pregant 2mths after giving birth,but i love all the kids though,just wish i could join in the converstaion when they start talking about the kids and stuff, like you said hopefully we will have a gud year and get r wishs.

i actually thought when i was waiting for et i was gonna just wet myself,it was that full, rly uncomfortable,was walking down the corridor with my legs crossed going back.ha! i dont think it will make ne differance if ur off work or not, my clinic just says carry on as normal, im just booking a few days so i can be lazy at home and dont have 2 get up early 4 a few days.ha.xx


----------



## Guest

Hi at my last et they did encourage me to lay down for half sn hour but it was hard as had s full bladder. Think it will be the same this time. I am going to take about three days off this time. I had two weeks off last time but it was too hard and made time lasted for ever. Not thought about what to do on test date yet I will see when it is and work it out then. For me I am still waiting af to start 35 days now more waiting it's getting me annoyed but i amhoping this means I will ovulate after a meeting I need to do at work.  Crazy I know ! But then I will have nothing to stress my self about and can be off if I want no problems xx


----------



## lucy2013

Hey Roxy1984

I feel loads better now just been out for long walk in the snow and took the sledge out which was fun fresh air does you good hey!

I no the feeling its so hard having to tell close friends and family if it fails they try and say helpfull things to you but at the time you really dont want to hear it. Thats why i have said this time to only tell My Mum and dad and then it takes the pressure of you a bit.

Hello gemmasb: Ah bless it does get very annoying when your AF Is late always the way i know mine will be the same as due on Monday, I am not sure what to do on test date either to be Honest i dont think i can face working on that day. Makes me feel nervous thinking about it now, I said to myself this time i have to try and relax (hard i know) and not get so anxious over it all. Maybe if we carry on with normal everyday lives it might pass alot quicker and relax our bodies too? well thats me hoping anyway. Were you told not to lift the Hover up and down the stairs and to carry heavy shopping bags? I think i will do the food shop on line during the two week wait and DH has offered to do the Hovering. I didnt do a thing last time just layed there in the hope that it might make a difference but i miscarried at 5weeks so i think i need to carry on as much as i can this time.... Sorry to ramble on.

Hope your all having a lovely weekend Lots of fun in the snow

Charlie xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

hi
how is everyone??
CHarlie i am planning to take 2 weeks off but am trying to plan a few nice things in so hopefully it wont drag too much.  Ideally would like to go away for a couple of days but dont really have the money at the mo!!!  i do believe that if it is meant to wrok it will do.  Just hope it is all our turn now!!!  At my clini you got up stright after ET and i was desperate for a wee thought i was going to wet myself!!! the inncoent smoothies are also a good way of getting some fruit as well.  My sister is also pregnant and due in march you just have to grit your teeth and get on with it dont u  

Roxy it was horrible making that phone call wasnt it  

Pumkinbelly - i have the big glass on my desk as well just have to keep going the loo all the time!!!

lmt - are you finding accupuncturist good did u use one last time have just started with me and find it good

Gemma hope af comes soon

Louisa   for surging i am going to copy and buy some cheap ones off ebay am jealous about dirty dancing would so love to see that

lots of  
hannah


----------



## Guest

Up early this morning and still waiting for af I can't believe it it has never been this late, wondering if it is the acupuncture as that's the only different thing !!! Becoming increasingly frustrated as there is nothing I can do ! It is also getting me worried about my next cycle as the lateness this month indicates that I ovulate very late I Am normally day 16 think this month my be after day 22. Back to waiting again sorry to be negative but Its getting me down x


----------



## lucy2013

Hi Gemmasb

I know how you are feeling the lsat couple of months my cycles have been the same i had always been so regular every 28days and its more like anything up to 34days at the min. Its so annoying waiting every day for it and i get so frustrated especially as you want to get your treatment booked in. I think i am going to be late i usually have period pains day before but not had much this month yet i just want AF to arrive now soi can get the treatment sorted. Its always just a waiting game hey? I wonder if our bodys know whats going on it always seems to be late when you want it to arrive. I hope AF Arrives for you today thinking of you. 

Charlie xxx


----------



## lmt417

Morning, hope everyone having a nice weekend,

Pinkpixie - Not totally convinced by the acupuncture to be honest. I have electrical needles in my tummy to help bloodflow in my uterus and 6-7 needles in my head, ear etc. Sometimes I feel great afterwards & other times feel nothing. Used it during my ICSI, using it again only because I feel I have to, just incase it is actually helping!   Not been since before Xmas as DH car is stuck in the snow so we are sharing just now, need to get back next week.

Gemmasb -   AF shows up soon for you. It's so frustrating waiting and waiting and waiting. I feel my life is consumed by waiting. All this treatment has me wishing my life away!

Charlie - I am having maybe 2 days off for ET and then going back to work.  Will try to work from home around test date just incase bad news arrives in the form of AF.  I had 3 weeks off last time although ended up at home keeping OHSS at bay, I was so bored! Would have gone back to work early but didnt want everyone wondering why I'd cut my holiday short.

 Hi to everyone else.

Lmt x


----------



## lucy2013

Hey everyone

Quick question about the Pineapple Juice and Brazil Nuts does anyone know when its best to start taking them in the cycle and for how long after Transfer? I Have heard so many people saying how they do help i have not done these before but thought i might as well give everything a try.

Charlie x


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1.

hi gemma- af turns up for you soon,

hi charlie-im gonna try the pineapple juice aswell so id like to no when the best to start drinking it, so hopefully some 1 will be able to help, im gona take the pregnacare plus aswell not started them yet wither,mite start them this week,

hi pinkpixie-yeh that p call was bad,im dreading it again,thought i could hold it 2gether but when i started saying it i just started blubbin,  ,neva mind,they must deal with that all the time though,coz they were rly gud.

ive been gettin few pains this wkend, and think i mite be gettin a water infection, always seem to get them just before af turns up, so hoping this is a good sign that she mite be coming. ,im not due to next wkend though.

hope every1 else ok .xx


----------



## Louisa33

hiya
Gemma hun I know exactly how you feel... it will come just hang on in there.  My AF will come day 41 this cycle i predict based on day 27 surge.  i'm sure it will arrive soon.    just try to chill a bit.. .difficult though isn't it.

Charlie based on my last unsuccessful ivf i didn't have the opportunity to sit on the sofa except for actual et day as the day after dh's mum got really really sick in hospital and we thought we were going to lose here so spent 2ww a the hostpital and was totally stressed out all the way through.  not surprising really that it failed.    this time i plan to take off about 3 days after transfer (because we are transferring a blast and they're supposed to implant almost immediately if they are going to) and then go back.  i think if i were to take 2 weeks off work 1) it would be a waste of holidays! and 2) i'd sit and go mad at home.  ideally et would happen mid week so i'd get the weekend on the sofa too.  saying that you're not supposed to sit and do nothing as is better to move around to get blood flowing.
regarding brazil nuts i heard that was for the protein and for fresh ivf though saying that if they help the lining then great.  i plan to start being really healthy a few days after af starts - thinking that when the lining starts to build up.  will cut right down on drinking and have max 1 small glass wine when out until et and then nothing.  also lots of milk and natural yogurt. i'm also starting the pregnacare and folic acid ( i have to take 5mg as i'm diabetic) when af arrives.

lmt you are brave doing acupuncture.  personally i'm not keen on the idea at all and not going down that route!  sayign that if this fet fails then i probably will do acupuncture next time!!!

hi Pinkpixie, roxy, pumpkin 

L xx


----------



## pinkpixie

Charlie not sure when to start with the brazil nuts and pineapple juice with FET but probably from after AF to help the linning.  It is the selenium which helps so suppose u could always take selenium supplements

Louisa i know what u mean about wasting holidays and if i had to take leave then i prob wouldnt be taking the 2weeks off am hoping that i can take some unpaid leave and also work from home, but if this one doesnt work then i wont be taking the 2 weeks off again!!!

Roxy   if you are getting a water infection i used to get them all the time and it can be so painful.

Gemma heres another AF dance for you           

lmt i know what u mean have no idea if it is helping although it does help me keep warm!!  i havent ever had needles in my head or ear just on my back, tummy legs and feet so far.

Pumpkin how r u

I have ordered some digital clearblue ovulation test from amazon and also some early pregnancy tests the ones which test at 10mul.  This could be a very bad thing as the only thing that stopped me testing ridicoulous early last time was not having any tests in the house.
Is anyone or know anyone taking the zita west suppleents are they any good


----------



## pinkpixie

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211775.msg3354464#msg3354464

here is link to post about diet etc which might help


----------



## roxy1984

hi  :
pink pixie-that link was gud,got some good tips,just gotmy a litre bottle of volvic from the shop so will be fiilling it up everyday now make sure i drink it, the water infections are a pain arnt they,ive bin getting them for yrs now ,i seem to get em weneva im due on now,and then it eems to go on its own,bit wierd but dont think ill ever get rid of em now,unless i can get a bladder transplant(dont think theres much hope of that ever happening)

louisa-sorry to hear bowt your stressful last treatment, i was in a similar situation,my nana died the day before i started injections, it was awful,then the funeral was on the same day as egg collection, so ad 2 go straight to the funeral after id finished my head was up my backside for the whole 2wks,it was awful, so hope it goes better this time for us all. 

hope evry1 had a good wkend.
x


----------



## lucy2013

Hey everyone 

hope your all well? I dont seem to have much energy today think a early night is in order tonight. Think its the cold weather making me feel like this.

well i am due my AF today but so far no sign i really hope she arrives soon so i can get on with the treatment.

Gemma: Hope your AF Has arrived for you  

Roxy: I hope your feeling better now and your water infection has gone?

Hi to everyone else  

Charlie xx


----------



## Guest

Hi every ond my af is here !!!!! 36 days longest ever !! Seems to be making up for it now xxx booked in for my first scan on the 19 th jan so here we go xxx hope af comes for all on time the waiting was driving me crazy even some tears on Sunday and a fall out with dh


----------



## lucy2013

Hello Gemma 

Thats great news so pleased for you just waiting on mine now, You must of been finding it hard i am only a day late at the min and its annoyng me already. 

Bet you feel so pleased your scan is booked in now its all go for you so   for you 

Charlie xxx


----------



## Guest

I am glad to be booked it, I am so sick ofcwsiting waiting waiting. My friend had her baby on Sunday and I just feel I am being left behind. I just need to keep trying what ever it takes. Trying to get in to a positive mind as not feeling too positive. Fingers crossed for a bfp please !!! Never had one


----------



## LeLo

i have never had a BFP either which really worries me. its strange isnt it - i am sure it is much worse to get a BFP then lose the baby like many women on here do. but when you have never had one you get equally paranoid that maybe you never will, your body is rejecting the embryo etc i know how you feel about being left behind. i know loads of friends & relatives who have tried for a baby; got pregnant; gone though pregnancy; had baby & baby's first birthday in less time than i have been trying to conceive. Sooooo frustrating!


----------



## lmt417

Gemmasb - Congrats on AF arriving and getting scan booked. Welcome to the 2 week wait before the real 2WW! Hope you are more patient than me!

I've never had a BFP either    Feel quite cheated that I'll never have that excited feeling women must get when they suddenly wonder 'ooooh could I be pregnant'. Although if I finally get blessed with a bundle of joy I'm sure I'll forget about feeling cheated!

Hi to everyone  

Lmt x


----------



## roxy1984

hi evry1

gemma-congrats on gettin af, 

charlie-hope urs comes soon.

ive neva had a bfp either,cant imagine seeing 2 lines on a pee stick,dont fink id believe until my water broke.ha!! hopefully we will all get are bfps this yr.

xx


----------



## lucy2013

Hello Hope everyone is well i am having a really Hormonal day and have been in tears over the most Tiny things   Still waiting For AF to arrive! Just having one of those days also just heard one of my friends is now pregnant i am so so happy for her but just was hard to hear during my day of complete   I hope i will wake up and feel better after a good nights sleep.

Sorry about the   Post just needed to get it out of my system. 

Charlie xxx


----------



## lmt417

Charlie -   Keep your chin up hun.  It's tough hearing about friends being pregnancies, usually takes me a few days to digest that kinda news.  Hope AF arrives very soon.

Lmt x


----------



## Louisa33

HIya 
I know what you mean.  My close friend at work announced to me she was pregnant (very early days then) just as I got my BFN.  She sits close to me at work and every time I look at her I think that I would have been at the same stage as her and it's not to be.  Plus my sister just had a baby (Oct), another sister is due end March, and the third has announced she's expecting twins (she's 8 weeks)!!!
All I can say is that our time will come.. and that when their babies are large ours will be small and cute!!  Plus they'll be back at work before us and we'll be enjoying our Mat leave!  That's what I tell myself anyway...

Good enough day today.. just counting down the days really to my day 1 (should be 22nd Jan) and then off we go.  But then I kick myself for wishing my life away!!!

Gemma - great news that you're AF has arrived!!!  How often are they going to scan you do you know? 

Roxy that's just awful about your nana's funeral the same day.. you must have had a horrific time..    This time will be your time!!!

Hi everyone else  

Do you reckon I'll be the last of all of us then?  Day 1 22nd Jan, ET around 21st Feb?? (assuming delayed cycle again!!)  Or are any of you going to be around then?

L xx


----------



## pinkpixie

Gemma   AF has arrived

I have never had a BFP either so hopefully we will all get our first ones this time.

Charlie  hope you feel better

not a good day for me DH has been made redundant with immediate effect so unsure what we wikk be doing treatment wise prob just go for it

hi to everyone else
x


----------



## gantypant5

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the site and seem to be near the stage of you guys. My FET is 1st Feb, I'm with Bourn - anyone else there? 
I'm excited,  but I feel like Im a piece of thread fraying and if I let my emotions go - That'll be it!!   This is also my first time, so no expectaitons apart from a BFP!  

We got 23 eggs, 17 fertilised, 16 frozen. 15 straightaway, 1 at 2 days. I was so sore after EC - couldn't believe how much I was effected - wasn't expecting that!
We have decided to push all our embbies to blasto - was hoping that at least 10 would survive, but after reading comments on here, I think I'll be happy with 5! 

Ive got a scan on the 26th Jan to check the lining of the womb.

Fingers crossed for everyone xxxx


----------



## lucy2013

Hey Everyone

Well AF has arrived this morning and have got a scan booked for next fri the 22nd which will be day 10

PinkPixie: So sorry to hear about DH Job what a awfull time to happen big   to you 

Hello gantypant5: welcome i used to be at Bourn had a few cycles there and my Son was born from a day 3frozen transfer very greatfull to them for that. We have now Moved to Herts and Essex i wanted to have Immune Testing as a few cycles in a row had not worked and i also have had a couple of Miscarriages they found out i have Slightly Riased Killer cells and they put me on a low dose of steriods to see if that would help. I was the same after EC as you they took 24eggs and i felt like i had been Kicked in my stomach was so Pianfull! We have 4Blast waiting for us so just   2010 is good news for us all.

Hope everyone else is well 

Charlie xxx


----------



## roxy1984

hi every 1 

charlie thats grt news bowt af, hope your feeling better, it good that youve got dates now, hopefully drag to much now and ull be in 2ww soon,  everythin works owt.

pinkpixe-sorry 2 hear about your husband job,hope he gets something sorted soon, 

louisa-that alot of pregant women around you, i dont no ne1 pregant at the moment which makes a chnage coz there normally at least one, then another 2 pop up,they always seem 2 come in 3's, that a gud outlook though, mine should be day1 18th jan, if everythin still comes on time,not sure bowt when i should ovulate, should of monitered it this month like you, will be a guessing game for me, hopefully u will ovulate early this time and u could get started sooner.

hi gantypant-i was rly sore after ec too, glad im not having it this couldnt stand up straight properly 4 bowt a week,are u using the ovulation sticks to check when you ovulate?

hope every1 else ok.xx


----------



## pinkpixie

Charlie   AF has arrived good luck for your scan next week

Hi Ganty i was sore after ec and only got 9 so i can imagine how much worse it must be with that many  

Roxy - you are right they do seem to come in 3's my friend and old boss had babies yesterday my sis is pregnant one of my friends (through IVF)is pregnant and at work am surrounded by pregnant people!!!

Louisa how are u 

My ovulation and pregnancy tests have arrived so just waiting for next AF to arrive my mum has very kindly offered to pay for my accupunctute until DH gets a job.  I will now be working after transfer as cant afford to take unpaid leave but thst might not be a bad thing at least it might keep my mind off things

hi to everyone
h
xx


----------



## Guest

Hi all

not much to report from me until my first scan next tuesday.  I am going to use my clear blue fertility monitor that i still have from TTC naturally   

I have been home alone tonight and unfortunately went to the hFEA site and started looking a success rates, not good .  I know i shouldn't do it so have promised myself... no more.

I have been eating my brazil nuts and drinking a glass of pineapple juice and attempting 5 fruit/veg a day.  Avoiding the gym, but probably using this treatment as an excuse.....

Just wishing the time away, i have an app on my iphone charting your cycle if this work out for ovulation at 16 days i am looking around the 27th Jan, it seems ages ....

Sorry to be negative ... fingers crossed it works for us xxx

Gemma


----------



## gantypant5

Hi Everyone  

Hope everyone is OK?

Charlie - What did you think about Bourn - I'm really pleased with them so far - We were originally with Bart's for the initial tests etc. but it was so stressful that we managed to get transfered!

Gemmasb - bless you, being on your own is not good! From this week onwards I have made sure that I am doing something every weekend until the end of Feb - I think being busy will stop me thinking of what could or couldn't be!! I've started the pineapple juice today too and attempting the fruit/veg - its so difficult, I'm trying to be discreet at work, but changing to de-caff coffee has been difficult to explain!!!!

Today, my Brother announced that he was going to Camp Bastian   - hes in the RAF - hes been away before, but today it has really effected me and if it wasn't for the fact I was at work I probably would have been blahhing my eyes out   Hes going on the 4th Feb, I'll be on my 2WW  so hopefully we will all have good news when he returns!

Pinkpixie - You poor thing, with your DH not working - was he made redundant?  I have the first two days off after ET, I thought Id go crazy if I stayed at home!!

Sending lots of HUGS


----------



## Louisa33

Hiya everyone

Pink pixie I'm so sorry to hear of your DH.  It's just typical isn't it!!  I wouldn't worry too much about you not taking unpaid leave...they never recommend you deviate away from your normal routine except the day of transfer I think and the day after.  If you can take those days as holiday (or sick!) then do that.  I went to my GP after my failed IVF and asked him specifically if he would give me a sick note for the next 2WW and he said "no problem" - all I need to do is phone up the reception and they'll sort it for me.  Not sure if I'm going to do that but it's an option.  Perhaps it's one you could explore?  I do feel for you and your dh, it's just very very common at the moment.  Does he have any opportunities coming up soon? 

gantypant5 - about taking your embryos to blast - it really depends on a case by case basis.  I had 29 eggs, 25 mature, 19 fetilised, 18 survived biopsy (we're having PGD), 5 were removed as they were affected so then we had 13.  Of the 13, 6 made it to blast but only 1 made it to blast on day 5.  The others made it on day 6.  I was a bit disappointed at that as they said when they were 8 cell embroyos they were really good quality but they just didn't make it.    But saying that 6 out of 13 is almost 50% survival rate so I hope you beat that  

Gemma hun please don't get down and don't read too much!! I've read up on things far too much and i wish I hadn't.  Just relax and enjoy your sleep (you won't be enjoying that much in 9 months if you're successful!).  ANother way to look at it is that you're amost 1 week PG if you're successful as they count it from your last AF.  So think positive!!!

Roxy you'll be fine ovulating.  Check for other body signs too not just the pee sticks.  Read up on it - just google ovulation signs and there is sooo much info on it. 

Charlie luck you having AF arrived.!!

lmt hi - you must be ovulating soon?  Any idea?  Hope all's good

Hi to anyone I missed - sorry if I did!

Well all quiet here apart from work being manic but it's good that it is as I don't have time to sit and think and think.  Today is 6 days past LH surge and this time next "month" my beanie will be back.. that's a nice positive thought isn't it!!!  AF due tomorrow week.. not that I'm counting or anything!!

Love Lou xx


----------



## roxy1984

hi

gemma- that weird i went on it at wkend to and started looking at the statistics of fet and icsi,turned it off though coz it started doin my head in, should block it on my laptop now dont wana be goin that if i get 2 2ww it wont do my stress levels ne gud  hope u feel better.

pink pixie-my gp signed me off last time for a wk,sure ures wud 2,but like u said it mite be a gud thing,im only takin a couple of days this time.

louisa-yeh will try look out 4 the signs aswell.

does ne 1 no what type of pineapple juice you drink?is it just a normal one you buy from the shop in a carton? just was bit confused bowt the whole concentrated/not concentrated thing.

hi evry1.xx


----------



## lucy2013

Hey Everyone

Gemma- I was in tears the other evening cause i was looking on the net to reguarding my Slightly raised Killer cells and i wish i had never read it now, The internet can be great for some things but not other stuff i am trying to keep poistive even though it is very hard at times that if its going to work it will and you can read in to to much and it makes you feel so much more stressed about the whole treatment. When i got pregnant with my Son i went through treatment as if we cant be luck enough to get a BFP again on our second go (we lost our 1st bay at 16weeks in to the pregnancy) and i remember at the time i carried on and i didnt really eat all that great then cause to be honest i was not on the internet all the time looking in to whats good for you and whats not. I went straight back to work and felt so relaxed about it all i was laughing and having lots of fun, When it was a BFP i was so shocked and so pleased i do believe the more relaxed you are and the more less stressed you are makes a alot of difference. When i went on to have my other cycles i was on the internet so much more and worring over everything i could feel in my self i was so stressed and so anxious and nervous and i didnt do anything for the full two weeks. I felt so different and on those times it never work i got a BFN. Sorry to go on i just want to give you my experience i hope it helps for everyone. I no its so so hard not to think about it but i really am going to try and get on with my life as much as i can and laugh and have fun days out somewhere at the weekends. I am so so scared about my Killer cells being raised and i have to try and let it go this time! and try so hard to be  

I think the Pineapple Juice has to be Not from Concentrate Roxy! Thats another thing i didnt do on the time i got a BFP. I will try it this time though cant help in trying it.

gantypant5- sorry to hear about your brother going away   you will have some fantastic news for him on his return.

Hope everyone else is feeling good big   tou you all

Charlie xxx


----------



## gantypant5

Hi Hunnys  

ITS FRIDAY!!
One more week down!! I'm not wishing my time away, but, I feel like I can't plan anything more that a week or two in advance!!

I think you are right about looking on the internet for information - I get confused and then it winds me up and its all I can think about!! 

Ive been having the pineapple over the last couple of days - luckily, no one at work took notice - we are all on New Year Healthy diets, so I'm finding it easier to hide whats going on - I made the mistake last time of telling too many people and they kept asking how things were going - this time I have said that nothing is happening until March/April. - Anyone else feel the same?

I wish I'd thought about getting signed off when I had EC - I felt so sore that going back to work was very hard work..

Louisa33 - 29 eggs - thats really good going!! You must have been sore?? When we had our follow-up appointment they gave us the choice of what we wanted to do - as long as we have more that 10 embies; we can go to blasto. So I'm not sure if that means 10 overall or if 10 make it to blasto - might be something I'll ask when I go for my scan.

Roxy1984 - I just bought the fresh juice in a carton from tescos - I didn't even this about whether it should be concentrated - but I guess the freshest it can be the better!

Charlie1983 - sorry to be ignorant - but what is killer cells? Ive not heard of it before? I will be looking on the internet to have a look too!

Big   to Everyone xx


----------



## lucy2013

Hi 

Killer cells are somthing that everyone has in there bodies which help to fight of things like caner they are good cells even though they sound like somthing awfull, In some women they can be slighty raised which they think has a link to miscarriage and some which dont implant cause the cells attact it. there is still not proof this is the reason but the put people on a low dose of steriods who have this to help beat it. I no they can change from time to time and if your stressed it can rise them i have read, if you eat alot of Vit E that can stimulate the Natural killer cells in your body so its in alot of green veg we all eat. Hope this makes sense i have done so much looking in to this on the net its got me to worried now i have to try and relax! They will put me on the steriods this time too! 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend?

Charlie xx


----------



## lmt417

Morning all,

Pinkpixie - So sorry to hear about DH job.   Hope he gets something soon, try not to worry.

Gantypant -   I had 21 eggs on my cycle & felt awful after EC, my tummy was huge & I could barely eat as I felt so full. If someone had touched me with a pin I swear I would have popped!  

Gemmasb - I reckon I'll be in for FET the same week as you, maybe Tue 26th or Wed 27th. It feels so close now, I'm starting to feel a bit nervous, how about you?

Louisa - Hope your AF shows up on time. Can I ask what PGD is?

 Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Lmt x


----------



## Guest

Lmt - Yes nervous i have got my eczema back again, got it on my last IVF so i wonder if i have some internal anxiety. Trying to remain positive, i have my acupuncture next tuesday and it really helps me, she is also so friendly and has lots of experience so know what the process is.

My embryos are 2/3 day so i will have to see when they want to put them back, lets hope our cycles stay regular as possible.  Its a bit weird not having much control and not doing anything, my last IVF i had something to do every day.  Got my invoice for my treatment so it feels like i am at least moving forward.

I have just updated my ticker and been booking work things in my diary, got a busy week next week as interview Mon, tues and wed so the 27th will be here soon.  I have a meeting on the wednesday that i need to do the next week, so hopefully it will be after that so i can have a few days off work, no worries

Pinkpixie - sorry about DH job What does he do ? 

Gemma


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1 
well af started for me 2day,so gonna ring hosp in morning, started feeling really nervous this morning, sat in bed b4 i got just thinking about it all, and how bad it was last time with a bfn and if this time next month im gonna be feeling the same, rly need to try and think positive , thought i b happy when af showed up but feeling rly anxious now and nervous about the thawing etc bit, hopefully it will pass, gonna start my pregnacare vits and the pineapple juice 2day.

do every clinic scan you? when i was in my fol up he didnt mention coming in for a scan just said they have a few days window once you ovulate to put the embreyo back?

hope every1 has had a good wkend.xx


----------



## lucy2013

Hi Roxy

Congrats on your AF arriving today its all go now   i was the same i have been thinking alot about it today and it can drive you crazy cant it thinking about it! I think what if it fails how will i feel its just the worse thing to hear thats its a BFN after everything you go through and all the time you wait for it. But lets stay positive that will help us loads.

This is My 1st Nat FET have only done Med Fet in the past i am worried cause i just hope my body does what its ment to.

Let us know when your 1st app is my 1st scan is this Fri 

Hope everyone else is good and had a lovely weekend?   

Charlie xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

just posted really long reply and computed crashed   will try again

Roxy - congrats on af coming it is really hard to stay positive isnt it??  The thought of the 2ww is scaring me silly.  We werent told we would have scan either just to ring up when got a positive on the ovulation test.

Gemma hope work calms down for u and u can try and chill.  I find the accupuncture helps as well it is good to speak to someone who isnt attached to it all.

Lmt  

Charlie is this the first time they have given u steroids

Gantypants - yes i made that mistake and told lots of pepople at work last time.  This time only my immediate team will know am just being vague with everyone else when they ask.

Louisa hi  i got signed off last time just dont want a lot of sick on my record work have been really good just dont want them to think i am taking the mick.

DH has got an interview on thurs and i find out on tues if my job is safe and AF is due this week so an eventful week coming up for me!!
Have had a lovely weekend was feeling really down as surrounded by babies at the mo so went to pics at printowrks in manchester last night and then for a lovely meal was nice to spend some time chilling with DH.

Dont know if people already know but u are not suppsoed to have fresh pineapple dueing the 2ww.

h
xxx


----------



## lucy2013

Hi Pinkpixie

They put me on steriods on my last Ivf cycle last sep i got a BFP but lost the baby at 5weeks really not sure what they will suggest this time i have my scan on fri so i will ask the consultant then if its worth taking them.

Hope your AF arrives on time for you this week  

Charlie xxx


----------



## roxy1984

hi 
charlie-yeh it does drive iu crazy,coz u build yourslve up to this point, then reality kicks and you think am i gonna be the lucky one,it like waiting for your lotto numbers to come out and u start 2 think am i eve gonna win it!!(although a bfp would be better) i just need 2 get out of that mind set,coz last time i was pretty negative and rly wanted 2 try and be more positive this time, its just rly hard 2 get the thoughts out of your head, but i suppose if its a bfn its not the end of the road so just gotta keep tryin,think ill feel better once i spoke 2 hosp mite feel a bit more real.  ill let u  no bowt the scan coz the doc neva mentioned me havin one but ill ask 2morow. rly hope evry thin works out  4 u this time,x

pinkpixie-hope every goes ok this wk at work and wi hubby,ill let u  ni if mfs say ne thin 2morow bowt scans or ne thin like that when ive spoke 2 them

hope every1 else is ok .x


----------



## gantypant5

Hi all  
Sunday night already!! 

Charlie1983 - sorry to hear about your loss, Ive been there too. Ive lost two babies, 8 & 10 weeks. Did they know why?

pinkpixie - thanks for saying about the pineapple juice - I thought about that too, I'm sure its supposed to help with bringing labour on, so hopefully we'll be enjoying it again in 9 months time !!   

roxy1984 - congrats on AF, I find myself smiling in that we wish that it doesn't arrive and then spend most of our time wishing it to come !!   I've got a scan booked a week before my ET.

lmt417 - My belly was like I was already pregnant - what an absolute pain, and god did it hurt, I could hardly walk!   

I've been thinking today, and it has now just hit home what is going to happen over the next couple of weeks and I've faced the fact of being absolutely terrified - hows everyone else feeling?

Lots of  
xx


----------



## lucy2013

Hey gantypant5

They didnt give me a reason for the two early miscarriages they just said it was one of those things that happens not what you really want to hear to be honest! My 1st baby i lost at 16weeks had turners syndrome she was very porley and they told us when i had my 1st scan at 10weeks she might not make it so we waited week after week wondering if she was still alive then my 1st app with the midwife to listen to heartbeat was the day we will never forget she never found her heartbeat and was just the most painfull thing to face. I am so scared of it not working again or loseing another baby and its hard to stay positive all the time. People say things happen for a reason and i hope one day i can look back and see why it happened the way it did.

I hope and    it works out for us all having to go through IVF is a very hard and emotional time and it can really drain you at times but there is always the feeling of being able to keep going when our world has crashed around us and we do get the strength to try again and we are all so strong for being able to do that. Only people who have been through treatment understand how we feel at times dont you think? we go through so much and do so much to our body but its all so worth it when your dreams do come true.

I am so nervous and excited i dont know how to feel at times to be honest but all we can do is try. 

big   to everyone 

Charlie xxx


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1

ganty pant5-i no wot u mean bowt always waitin 4 af not show and then were hoping she cums on time for once, half excpected af not 2 cum on time just 2   wind me up,just hope she dosnt show up next mth on time 

well rang the hosp and she passed all my details on to the nurses who are gonna ring me in a few days to go through it with me,was bit wierd coz last time i rang was 2 tell them it was a bfn and was bit upset , this time it was better,still didnt mention a scan just asked if i wanted blood tests 2 monitor ovulation or the opk packs,will ask the nurse when they ring if i remember always seem 2 get bit flustterd when i spk 2 them on the phone and 4 get 2 ask things

hope every 1 else shows on time


----------



## Guest

Hi foxy glad all is going to plan my clinic do scans but I know a lot use opk kits probably better than trawlling to the clinic. I have my first scan tomorrow unsure of how often I will have go. I am on day 9 tomorrow so still a while to go normally ovulate at day 16 plus. My acupuncture tomorrow so looking forward to that x. Fingers crossed for every one. Doing ok on the brazil nuts just can get in to the hypnotherapy cd x  Gemma


----------



## Louisa33

HIya girls
Gemma that's great your first scan.  That's come around quick hasn't it!!!
Hi Charlie & Roxy
gantypants.. yes terrified.. but life goes on and I'm trying not to focus on it too much.. but is soo difficult not to.. Yes had 29 eggs but was absolutely fine.  No pain after and not really that bloated!!! But didn't get a BFP boo.  Was very lucky to have such a good response but then the quality wasn't quite there I don't think
Pink pix when is your AF due?  Mine shiuld arrive Friday (check me out with my accuate planning!) - you due yours soon??
lmt - PGD is pre genetic diagnosis - that's why we're having IVF - i am a carrier of a severe genetic disease and trying to avoild inflicting it on our child.

Laters 

L xx


----------



## roxy1984

hi every 1

well nurse rang and said 2 start testing on the 24jan, and if i ovualte on day 14 ,which i shud , she said i will have my emberyos put back 4 days later,so it shud be be bowt the 4th feb transfer,i wont be having a scan,she just said they normally do it 4 days later, so im on count down now.......rly nervous,im just   that all our embreyos thaw ok, she did said they mite have to take all of them out depending on the quality to make sure they put the best 2 back,im absolutly dreading the 2ww i hate doin pregnancy tests. if its the 4th feb thats means my test date will fall on the date my period is due,so will probly no b4 i test coz i always cum on bang on time ,it came the day b4 my date date last time just  it dosnt show up.

gemma-how did the scan go?

charlie and gantpanys5-not long until ya scan now! 

pinkpixie-how did it go on the job front?

louisa-hope af turns up on time

lmt-hope everythins goin 2 plan for you

sorry if i missed n1, hop e evry1 ok


----------



## lucy2013

Hey everyone 

Roxy- thats great news its all go now its nice you dont have to keep going in for scans my scan is this fri not sure how many i will have. i just went out to buy some pineapple Juice how much do they say to drink each day? how big does the glass need to be do you no? I am so worried about the thaw too all we can do is       they thaw ok. how many have you got?

Gemma-hope your scan went ok today did they say how often you have to have them?

Hope everyone is   to me feels like this Month is going so so slow 

Big     for everyone 

Charlie xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi All

My first scan went ok.  My lining is about 5mm (4.95mm) back again friday at 7.30am for another scan.  They have given me some ovulation sticks as well.  My embryos are 2/3 days so i think they will put them back then.  Roxy are yours blasts ?

Been for my acupuncture and working on the lining at the moment xx

Good Luck to all xx  Gemma


----------



## roxy1984

hi

charlie- not sure bowt the pineapple juice,ive bin strugglin to find some not from concentrate,but did see sum orange juice not from concentrate by tropicana,so gonna try and see if they do the pieapple juice one, think i will have a glass aday just a normal size glass.hopefully sum1 else will no how much we shud drink, gud luck on ya scan hope everythin goes ok, ive got 5, they did say they were rly gud when they were frozen but not sure how theyll be when they thaw them,im not gonna be able to sleep the night before think ill be feeling sick waitin for the pcall!!   we all get to go ahead wud be devestaing to get this far and then them not thaw.xx

gemma-glad your scan went ok,mine were taken out on the friday am then frozen on the monday,does that make them day 3? not to sure,does that make a differance 2 when they put them back?xx

hi 2 every1 else.xx


----------



## Guest

Just found a website that talks about replacing four days after lh surge so you were right roxy


----------



## lmt417

Evening ladies,

Just a quickie from me tonight.  Life is dragging!!!!!!!  Started pee sticks this morning but dont expect to surge until Saturday or Sunday. 

Roxy - I am terrified my embies don't thaw.  I can't stop thinking about them just now.  

Hope everyone is well.

Lmt x


----------



## pumpkinbelly

Hi Jan 10 nat fet buddies,

Sorry I'm so crap at keeping up on here.  I do manage a quick read up to see how you're all doing & I feel right besides you all, but I haven't had much to say because I've just been working, hibernating or waiting for my appointment - so being abit boring really!  PinkPixie, I'm sorry to hear about your husband's job - fingers crossed he get another one soon.  I see lots of you are on the pineapple juice  - I must get some, but I am still trying to eat healthy & am doing acupuncture once a week.  

Anyways I had my day 10 scan today.  The nurse couldn't see any fluid in my tubes (which means I don't need them clipped & is good), said my womb lining was thick (this is good) & I had a lead follicle (also good).  I am to start checking my ovulation daily from tomorrow but it is expected day 22nd-24th Jan & all going well embryo transfer is day 26th-30th Jan.  If my embryos thaw I could have one in my tummy within 10 days.  So so so exciting. 

Pumps xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Roxy how old are your embies sorry just reread ur post and u have answered that doh!!!!  they count from when they fertilised so i had mine collected on a wed and froze on sat so they are day 3 it sounds like urs are day 3 as well.  trying to work out if they will put them back 4 days after surge for me as well.  Sainsbury own pineapple juice isnt from concentrate and there is an offer on at the momen  

Charlie i think it is a glass of pineapple juice i am trying to drink one big glass of jucie and one of milk (chocolate milk as hate milk) as well as trying to force brazil nuts down.

Gemma hope accupuncture is helping glad scan went ok.  Have they said when they will put them back??

Hi Lousia AF was due tomorrow but actually arrived late last night.  Hope urs arrives soon

Pumpinbelly   on your scan its getting exciting now

AFM - Af has arrived so have rang clinic and just waiting for nurses to call back.  Good news on the job front my job is safe and DH has 2 interviews this week now so hopefully things are getting better.  Had accupuncture on mon and trying to be postivie just feels so weird this time round with no drugs!!!  Am so worried about them thawing but am going to stay postive

xx
h


----------



## roxy1984

hi
pinkpixie-yeh think mine must be day 3 then,the nurses rang me back the next day, so they shud ring u 2morow congrats on af arrivin,felt wierd ringin them again, they said 4 days after surge unless that falls on a sunday then they mite have to change it abit,im rly nervous about the thaw,she said sum1 will ring in the mornin 2 let us no how it goes, then   we will go in the morning for transfer, dont no bowt u but i went in for et lastime it was in the afternoon but she said that they normally do transfer in the morning but because it was so busy at that time they had to do it in the afternoon,so we shud be going in the morning for transfer this time,congrats on the job fronts,hope the interviews go well. will get my mum 2 pick me up sum from sainsburys then thanks

pumpkin belly -congrats on  the scan,not long now 

lmt-it turns my stomach 2 think bowt the thaw,hope u get ya surge on time 

hope evry1 else is ok


----------



## gantypant5

Hi All  

Ive had a really crap week at work - crisis talks on Monday and Tuesday and then today we have all been told that we have until March to make money - we aren't allowed any holiday until March, I was thinking sh*t as Ive got three days off for ET, luckily they are honouring whats already been booked - but there was no way I was going to postpone anything.!! Also, my MD said that even tho I have alot going on in my private life, I shouldn't be bringing it to work   I thought what a bloody cheek - absolutely NO IDEA - I don't take things into work, especially not something like this and if it wasn't for the fact I'm having treatment, he wouldn't know that I want a baby .... I could really do without this stress - but maybe its fate .......  

My car broke down on Xmas eve, managed it get rid of it and came across a 5dr car - maybe this is an omen too ..  

I feel that 2010 has already been hard - and I agree that this month has really really dragged .... 

Looking forward to having my scan on Tuesday - 

So sorry to moan about work - I'm sure everyone one is in the same boat!!

Lots of


----------



## Louisa33

hiya wrote a long post yesterday then must have messed up because it hasn't posted. oh well

my AF is arriving woo hoo I think tomorrow will be day 1 as predicted exactly 14 days after ovulation so my luteal phase is 13 days which isn't very long so I think I will speak to them to see if put back day can be altered forward slightly .  My blasts are 6 days old and if they're put back 7 days after surge there's only 7 days before AF and I'm not sure if that's enough.    Maybe if they put back at 6 days or 5 days after surge that would be better.

So am very excited and today managed to avoid trip to germany for work  - would have been days 14-16 for me which would not have been ideal!!!!

Pinkpixie so I'm to be a few days behind you and if I don't surge until day 27 then loads behind you.  Hopefully this month will be better still and Ovulate sooner..   thegood thing I have is that I now know my body really well andI think I'll know if it hasn't worked because of the predictability after ovulation but oh well that's probably a good thing.

Girls chin up you're all ahead of me and almost there especially LMt and Pumpkin.  
gantypant I can't believe your work that's awful!!!! If you have to phone in sick then you have to hun.  this is soo much more important.

must dash

L xx


----------



## Guest

Hi all I am in again tomorrow for another scan it will be day 12 so will be interesting to see how things are getting on. No other signs of ovulation yet and my clear blue monitor is still showing low x seems alot of waiting at the moment. I think they will get me back in on Monday as don't think they will see much tomorrow x maybe pee sticks over the weekend. 

Lots of love

gemma xxx


----------



## Louisa33

Gemma don't worry hun I think your ovulation is possibly a bit delayed like mine is as your AF was late last time.  It will get there.  

Take care  xx


----------



## Guest

Louisa

This is quite a good website

http://www.advancedfertility.com/fet-cycle.htm


----------



## roxy1984

hi every 1

louisa-glad af cumin

gemma-gud luck for 2morrow

hope evry1 else is goin ok xx

got aletter from hosp 2day just outlining whats gonna happen,got it pinned on my fridge 2 remind me to drink my water,pineapple juice ...provisionally bkd my days off work...booked a few days off for when i get the results aswell so i can hibernate again incase its bfn its in the middle of half term though so mite be a bit difficult but hey ho i cant put ne thin off just coz it half term and every1 wants it off.xxxx


----------



## gantypant5

Hi All

Roxy - good idea about booking a couple of days off after the result - I hadn't thought about that - wish I had - we've now got a holiday freeze at work until march, thankfully my days I have booked already they are honouring!! Louisa; you are so true - some things are much more important!

I'm now just waiting - just over a week to go until ET - feeling like a dream at the moment!!

Ive been on the stims and am starting to feel movement - getting a bit bloated - hopefully all good signs apart from the fact I'm trying to loose the Xmas lbs Ive put on   

Lots of


----------



## pinkpixie

Ganty thats poo about work hopefully things will get better!!! cant beleive u only have a week until et very exciting !!

Roxy - hosp rang me back yesterday and told me 4 days after ovulation as well.  Also warned me that they would prob end up thawing all 3 embies but that doesnt matter for either of us cos it is going to work!!!!  Did they tell u to do your testing in the morning cos they old me that but thought u werent supposed to do it wilth first wee of day?

Gemma hope ovulation comes soon for u

Louisa - hopefully your cycle settles a bit more this time congrats on AF arriving.  AM concerned that i might have a long cycle this time as my cycle has had a habit in the past of alternating between 28 and 36 days so fingers crossed it doenst start that again.  At least u have managed to get out of trip to germany it is quite hard trying to work everything around tx.

Does anyone else chart their BMT i am trying to decide wether to carry on doing it this cycle or not cos i will know wether it has worked or not cos of the dip in temp before AF arrives in some ways it would be good o have some warning but not sure if it will stress me more. 

Hi t everyone else
xx
h


----------



## lucy2013

Hi all 

Just got back from my scan all went well my Lining was about 11mm have been drinking so much milk so not sure if that helps? I start the Kits tomorrow morning so hoping to show sun or mon if all goes to plan. I am just taking each day as it comes at the min. Just    It shows up sometime this weekend or Mon morning.

Hope everyone is well? sending lots of       

Charlie xxx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi Ladies

Can I join you? Bit of a shock for me as only had my consultation yesterday where they said I can have natural FET next week....  I was expecting them to say March!!! So had no time to prepare but have been waiting for this for such a long time. I had my first ICSI in March last yr but sadly they had to freeze all my 5 embryos as they found hydrosalpinx on both my tubes. Ive since had tubes drained and clipped so am so desperate to complete my cycle and get my embies back.

Please can I have some advice as ive had no time to think or prepare. My embryos were frozen the day after EC I think...possibly even on the day. My cons said he would like to take them to blast?? I do know what this means but have no idea of a time scale. If I ovulate on this Sun or Mon when would they put them back if they make the thaw? They told me if ET has to be on a sunday it will be cancelled as they dont do ET on Sundays. Im panicking now thinking it will land on a Sunday. They have agreed to put two back. Think Ill start drinking lots of pineapple juice in a bid to help myself!!!

Still in shock, but so excited!!!


They dont offer any scans or anything. They just trust that Ive dont my ov stick right...scary!
Good luck ladies


----------



## lucy2013

Hey Eli1000

Welcome thats great news your be starting so soon    I went in for my scan today an they told me to start me Ovulation kits tomorrow morning i will hopefully ovulate Sun or Mon i    
I have 4blast frozen and they said if all goes well the transfer might be next sat or sunday my clinic are open at the weekend so if it falls on a sunday we can still go in. I am all new to the Natural FET i have had a few medicated FET in the past so i am bit nervous and hoping my body does what its ment to do. I am just taking each day as it comes though, I have been drinking lots of milk is is ment to help with Womb Lining and Pineapple Juice is good too. 

Keep us updated how your getting on do you start your kits tomorrow to check for ovulation? 

 

Charlie


----------



## Guest

Hi Charlie mines about the same lining is 10mm and dominant follicule now 1.5 back on Monday for a scan and ovulation pee sticks on Sunday x was feeling really positive until my foster brother called me to say his wife his pregnant a total surprise she is 40 and he is booked in for a vascetomy next month and very close to spilting up last week. It just makes me ask why !!! It's not fair !!!! Just hope thing work out this time for me. I actually feel more stressed this time !! Think it us because I am afraid of the heart break


----------



## lucy2013

Hi Gemma

Thats great news about your scan have they told you roughly when they might be put back yet? I start the kits tomorrow morning so hopfully will show up Sun or Mon    do you know how thick the lining has to be to be good by time of transfer? i forgot to ask that today before i go i have all these questions in my head and when i get there i forget everything and have a total blank   then come away and wish i had asked   still i cant stress over it i need to try and keep bit more chilled i think took me two hours to get there with accident after accident but i relaxed once i finally got there. 


Bless you sorry to hear that it can be so hard when you hear news like that its so hard to stay positive all the time i feel more stressed this time i think it does get more stressfull each time you go through it. I am just trying to stay as positive as i can and take each day as it comes cause i dont want to get all my hopes up if things dont work out again for us, My sister had her 2nd baby last sat her other girl is only 18months and it was a accident its so hard when you hear that when we all have so much going on with treatment which can be very hard going at times. I saw her when she was a day old and she was so cute so tiny i left there in tears cause its just what i want so much. I     things work out for us all this time just hard to plan things but at the same time i want to keep busy to help take my mind of it all so hard.

Keep your chin up your time will come have positive    and it does go along way. 
I am a quite a emotional person since going through all this treatment i never used to be but it sure does take it out of you at times. we will be so   when it happeneds and i    its gonna be very soon for us all to have some happy news.

    

Charlie xx


----------



## Guest

Charlie

I hope my LH surge will be monday then 2 days till ovulation then my embryos are 2 days, so may be friday, not sure if they do saturday transfers so we shall see.  Now got myself worrying that nothing will survive the thaw.  I have three frozen so really hope 2 make it xxxx

Think they like the lining to 8 mm so you'll be fine 

Gemma


----------



## lucy2013

Hey Gemma

Hope it comes for you then Hun  

I am the same about the worry of them not getting through the thaw, When i went through a Fet and had my son i had 3left at day 2 and 2 survived and i had our son from it so keep positive 

 

Charlie x


----------



## lmt417

Hi ladies,

I see quite a few of us are getting close now    How is everyone feeling?

I have started my pee sticks, expecting my surge tomorrow or Sunday so FET maybe Wed or Thur next week!   I am so excited but quite scared, I keep thinking something will happen to stop it going ahead    I'm also starting to worry about how I'll cope if it doesnt work, never reached this stage before so just dont know how my emotions will be.

     Positive thoughts for everyone!

Lmt x


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1

congrats charlie and gemma on ya scans,wish i was havin 1 2 check on everythin.xx

hi eli1000-congrats on startin so quick,at least uve got less time 2 worry bowt things,not sure on the dates,my clinic they put them back 4 days after surge,but that mite change if it falls on a sunday i dont get scans either just start 2 pee sticks on sunday.xx

lmt417-im feelin nervous,keep gettin flashbacks of the bfn last time and how it felt hopefully u wont go through that and you get a bfp 1st time,  

pink-pixie-yeh they told me 2 do 1st pee,i thought u wernt suppose 2 use 1st pee,but she said make sure u do it in the morning ,so are u gonna use the 1st wee?dont know what 2 do for the best now,think i mite do what the clinic say.xx

hope evry1 else ok.xx


----------



## Guest

roxy i'm not sure either for the sticks as the instruction say not first wee.  But about 2pm, but my clear blue monitor uses the first ... so not sure 

Gem


----------



## gantypant5

Hi All  

I've just had a thought - I'm having ET next Monday and not entirely sure when they will start thawing - my Embies were frozen on the day of EC and 1 frozen on day 2 and we have asked for them to be taken to blasto - so does anyone know when they might start the thawing process - My scan is Tuesday, so would anyone think they will make sure scan is ok and then start thawing??  

Congrats on everyones scans this week - this week has gone so quickly - hopefully this will carry on!!   

lmt417 - I think I know how you feel - this is my first time too and its the unknown that is the scary bit and of course the dreaded BFN ....

Keeping      

Big   to everyone


----------



## Louisa33

Personally when I start the sticks I'm going to do them twice a day.  First wee and then straight after work.  How about doing that?  It's mixed instructions depending on the manufacturer but I read somewhere that the LH hormone is synthesised by the body in the morning and that it can't be picked up then.  So the best times are apparently around 11am and 6pm.  But I won't do the 11am one as I'll be at work!  So will do 1st wee then 6pm.. 

Day 1 today full blown AF.  1st scan booked 5th Feb (day 15).  was orginally going to be 1st Feb (day 11) but I filled them in on my delayed ov so seems more sensible to start on day 15.  Especially since it's a long journey each time..

L xx


----------



## pumpkinbelly

Absolutely LOVE reading all your stories here.  WE'RE ALL SO EXCITED!  Me too.       

Ganty, I find the whole work thing difficult too.  My work don't know what I'm doing because I don't trust I wont loose my job.  It has meant my hospital appointments have largely been about 8am before work which makes for a long day & when I can't get an early appointment I have to take a day off & work on a saturday (like today for Wednesday's scan).  I felt so guilty when I got the call for et at work back in november, because I had to pretend to be ill & send myself home.  Still, alot of people are out of work now, through no fault of their own, so I guess we are lucky really (even when it doesn't feel like it!).    

Had a right mare yesterday, trying to do the ov test thing discreetly at work - casually sauntering to the loo with a jam jar & the test stick up my sleeve (hahaha).  So so so excited I got the surge.  Had to leave a message for the clinic so still not sure what day for fet ( if they thaw ok) next week.  Will keep all my Jan 10 Nat Fet buddies posted.  Hugs all round xxx


----------



## LeLo

Hello Everyone

Sorry not posted for a while but have been so busy at work. 

My period is defo on its way now too - like many of you the thought of starting all over again is making me feel really anxious. I really want it to work but can't face feeling how i did last month when my first IVF failed. 

Guess i'll phone the clinic on Mon and take it from there. Good luck to everyone else with their treatments.


----------



## lmt417

Hi ladies,

Re the pee sticks - I was told to test first thing in the morning but not to catch the first bit of pee - so I pee a bit in the loo then catch the middle bit in a jar   Crazy the things we need to do!  I did start testing at night before bed too just so i'd have an idea if I had to get up early the next morning and rush to the hospital!

I also wish I had some scans just to see what's going on inside me but my clinic only do blood tests, I guess this must tell them enough.

News for me is I have surged     Surge showed on stick last night about 10.30 then again this morning at 7am so was in for blood test this morning. Have to get blood checked again tomorrow and Monday so they can pinpoint correct day for transfer, looks like embies coming out on Monday and transfer on Wednesday  

Hope everyone having a nice weekend so far.

Lmt x


----------



## lucy2013

Hi everyone 

Well i have done the test today to check for The surge but so far not i did one this morning about 10ish and one about 4ish i am getting confused about when i should do it now, My consultant said not to do 1st morning wee but to do it about 10ish and to make sure i dont drink much before that.

Can anybody tell me when the best time to do it is please? and i have a 30day cycle roughly so does anyone else have the same? and when you do what day do you normally get your surge show up?
I am on day 11today 

Charlie xx


----------



## gantypant5

Hi All,  

I've been reading all your posts & I'm not peeing on sticks - not sure why? Can anyone help? 
I'm doing proganova tablets and nasal spray? Is the clinic just controlling everything to make sure the ET is done on the 1st  

Enjoy the rest of the weekend 

Big


----------



## Guest

Hi gantypants sounds like you are doing a medicated cycle, i am doing a natural cycle so no drugs at all just waiting for LH surge to confirm ovulation then ET approx 4 days after

Hi Charlie

No surge for me yet either, just tested as been out all day and it was negative, my clinic did say to start testing tomorrow and go back monday for a scan, should really be monday anyway for my LH surge, we shall have to see.

I have had a good day today, my husband has been working afternoons so a bit a shopping, then to see my grandma and then my friend with a new baby.  My other friend was also there from London, so plenty to keep me amused.  I have been going a bit stir crazy and far to much internet research.  Just waiting for my hubbie to get home ... 

Lots of Love and best wishes

Gemma


----------



## lmt417

Charlie - I have a 31 or 32 day cycle and I surge on day 16 or 17 so you cant be far away - maybe day 14 or 15 for you?  

Gantypant - I think some clinics use medicated FET to control what day things happen. My clinic is open 7 days so because my cycle is regular they are letting me do it without drugs.  

Gemmasb - Sounds like you are not far away either. Are you getting excited yet?  I know what you mean about too much research, sometimes the internet is a bad thing!  

Lmt x


----------



## Guest

up early today x no surge for me scan tomorrow x


----------



## lucy2013

Morning still no surge for me on day 12today so hopefully will show up tomorrow    otherwise will go in for scan tomorrow just would of been nice to have my surge before so i idnt have to go back but never mind thats treatment for you i guess  

Dow anyone else check in the evening too? i might check this evening too you never know 

Charlie xx


----------



## Guest

Yeah going to check later today as well x day 14 for me so it got happen soon !!! Could do will my surge tomorrow ghen can have transfer on Friday or Saturday as my clinic is closed Sundays


----------



## lucy2013

What time will you check Gemma? i am getting confused what time of the day is ment to be best  

Charlie xx


----------



## Guest

About 2pm x sorry for any spelling mistakes but using my iPhone and display is small for this site x


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1

charlie and gemma-hope u get ya surge soon,im a 28day cycle so dr said it shud be around day 14,so if urs a little longer it might be 2morrow or tues,  

lmt417-congrats on ya surge,u'll b in ya tww soon,bet ur excited,hope everythin goes ok for u this wk,  

i started pee sticks this morning,no surge as excpected,just using the cheap 1's i got until tuesday,the chnage to my clearblue digital 1's,i read the instructions i they said u can test any time of the day as long as u havnt been 2 the toilet for at least 4hrs b4,think im gonna do them in the mornin and do what lmt said just do it midflow,i mite use the cheap 1's in the afternoon aswell,but with all the pineapple juice and water im suppin i mite struggle not 2 go 4 4 hrs.

hope every1 else is ok.xxxxxxx


----------



## pinkpixie

hi all things are really moving on now

Lmt congrats on ur surge do u know when u are having ET yet

I am confused whne to test but clinic definately said morning and confirmed that in the letter i got my boots tests say not to tets in morning but xlear blue digital ones say morning is fine so will prob end up testing twice a day
Is anyone else taking their temp as well


----------



## Guest

Tested again ... No surge. Will stop now and see what the clinc say tomorrow. Home alone again so entertaining myself with come dine with me ... No internet positive thoughts


----------



## Louisa33

Probably TMI but you probably should recognise when you are surging from your CM.  It should be egg white for a few days before and the surge day.  Then the day after it switches to opaque non-stretchy!! Sorry TMI but I found that really useful for identifying when surge was happening (in addition to the pee sticks).  

I'm deffo going to do testing with cheap sticks 2 times a day.  Ebay was £5 for 25 tests instead of rip-off Clearblue £20 odd pound for 7 tests!  What a mark up they really must have on these and rely on people like us to buy them!!  I've got my clearblue here too...

How exciting for everyone.!

Not so exciting here.  Day 3 now and still AF so no progress really!  Counting down days to my 1st appt on 5th Feb (day 15) for scan.. was orginally day 11 but I suggested we moved it back due to my last few ovulations being delayed.. So 2 weeks to go then things start happenign this end.. perhaps some of you ladies will have BFPs by then  

L xx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi ladies,

Your pee on a stick stories do amuse me.   I know I shouldnt laugh but we are all almost at same time...awaiting ov, creeping around work etc with test sticks. Im on day 15 today and really want to get my smiley face on the digi stick now. Am worried about ET clashing with the Sunday closures at the hospital.

Have done two tests today....for some reason I keep messing up. The first one I did I thought I needed to wee but then when i went it was such a small amount I dont think I did the test properly. I never normally have these issues it must be nerves. So the second one I did I did it after having loads to drink, and am now concerned that I drank too much.   Yes I know Im being silly but so dont want to miss it. Think its coz I once had this weird experience (a few months back) where i did a clearblue digi and got a smiley face. My hubby came home an hour later and was like oooo show me. so I did another (i know its a waste of money but we have to do these things from time to time) I got a neg? Obviously it didnt bother me then as I wasnt about to do FET like i am now. Does make me think though that I could potentially miss it.

Well I havent been to the loo or had a drink for 2 hrs now, think ill give it another two and then test again. Ill also test tomorrow.  

Good luck to everyone. Lets hope to see some smiley faces very soon!!!! 


Eli xx


----------



## Guest

No lh surge yet . Scan ok follie now 1.8mm lining 12mm so all okay on that front. Also found out that clinic is open Sundays. Managed to find a new worry about my frozen embies as went through my notes and they are not as good as the ones I had for my frsh cycle and that didn't work so what are the chances. The nurse told me it's all chance. But feeling very emotional today. As times draws in I hope I can remain sane. Sorry for the negativity  I was doing so we x


----------



## lucy2013

Hi Gemma

Sorry to hear your feeling bit down pls try and stay positive i no its so hard too i still have not surged so called clinic and going in for a scan at 3 today i have all the other signs but just not showing up on the Test, I am worried i might have missed it but i have tested 3times a day (i no silly but i was worried incase i would miss it) I hate seeing a round circle and no   on the test. 

I was told the same as you Gemma when i had my med FET for my little boy they told me the quality is not so good and gave us a 10-15% chance of it working. I was shocked to find out i was pregnant with a very high pregnancy result i had two put back one was a 2cell and the other was a 4cell. It only takes that one and it worked for us i could not believe it so try and think of that keep your chin up Hun big   .

I will prob be back on here after my scan as worried things are not doing what they are ment to be doing but will have to wait and see. 

Hope everyone else is good and   

Charlie xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Charlie any news ?

My clinic just called and my bloods show a surge so back on Friday for et they are gonna call Thursday with a time x


----------



## Eli1000

Hi ladies,

Gemma im pleased you now have a date. Try not to worry too much about their quality at the mo. Many ladies have experienced similar situations and gone on to have beautiful babies.

I got my surge at midnight last night...after having two negs in the day. It was still pos this morning so i have rang my clinic. Im waiting for the embryologist to phone me back and im so nervous. Our 5 embies were frozen immediately as I was not able to have ET due to having tubal fluid. 11 months later, major surgery, tubes clipped and a change of hospital our time has finally come to have them replaced. Now im panicking if any will be suitable...ahhh!!! 

Willing the phone to ring...hope they r nt delaying me because they cant bear to break the bad news.

Chat later...im addicted to inet at the mo...helps me stay kind of sane

Ell xxx


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1-

congrats gemma ,not long now,did u do a test this morning aswell and it said no surge?? hope ure feeling better,like the nurse said i do think it luck,the dr said my embreyos were text book on 1st icsi,and they didnt stick,so it just goes 2 show the quality dosnt mean everything and im sure they;ll still be really gud.xx

how did ya scan go charlie?

eli1000-im nervous about missing it aswell,not rly dun the sticks before regular like this so   im doin it right,congrats on ya surge,let us no what the embroligist says  

louisa-the clearblue are so dear compared to the internet 1's,im doing the cheaper 1's in the afternoon,i said 2 a db, they cost us 20quid and all im doin is peeing on em! had 2 get em though for peace of mind 

pinkpixie-my letter said morning aswell and the nurse on the phone said definetly morning so im gonna test twice a day 2,not takin my temp,but like louisa said just look out for the cm i do normally get that every mth,although last mth i didnt notice it so hoping i just wasnt paying attention and it did happen.

no change for me,no surge yet,db asked me last might what i wanted it 2 say when i did em and **** really say,im trying to drag it owt now for aslong as poss i think coz then i no it mite be over this time next month,ill probably b pullin my hair owt if i dont get a surge by next wkend though 

hope evry1 else ok.


----------



## Guest

Hi All

Roxy - yeah tested this morning and nothing on a cheap stick and nothing on a clear blue fertility monitor stick, but was in my blood and tested with clear blue when i got home from work and that was positive too. 
When is your surge due ?

Charlie - thanks for your positive words, i was really down this morning as hate the waiting at the clinic, there were 16 couples this morning. It always makes me feel so depressed very body waiting for some hope, but i know it work for people so just hope it me this time.

Ell - do they want to let the embies develop a bit, are they 2 day anyway ?

Pinkpixie - when are you in for transfer ?

Its my acupuncture tomorrow so hopefully she can get my body ready and tip top.  Think i have gone slightly mad, have brought my self a rose quartz bracelet good for love and fertility apparently.  I will give anything a go now ...

Baby Dust ....


----------



## lucy2013

Hey everyone

scan went well and they gave me the injection while i was there to help me ovulate on wed afternoon, Nurse did it while i was there saves me having to do it tonight. ET booked in for monday so i am worrying now if they will make it though the thaw but cant do anything about it will just wait and see.   

Is everyone else worried about the thaw? they are calling monday morning to let us no what time to come in.
Charlie xx


----------



## roxy1984

hi
gemma-it should be around sunday which would be day 14, im defo testing in the afternoon now aswell then,do you think if u dont pick it up in the morning,then dont test until the next day and it showed positive that would make a differance? u cant miss it that quick can you,say if you get the surge about 6pm but didnt do a test unitl morning,just worrying bowt missin it now.xx

congrats charlie on getting your date im scared 2 death bowt the thaw but like you we'll just ave 2 wait and see, wont be sleeping the night b4 neway.

hi every1 else.xx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi girls,

Well after stressing all day about the phone call from the embryologist i now realise I had no need. They are thawing them on Wed rather than today. Nurse said it will most likely be fri that they replace them. Does that mean they will be day five embies? Is day one counted as EC day? Anyway, Im gonna go with the flow, Im always trying to take over lol!! Do u not find that u just feel so helpless sometimes. 

Roxy I would recommend you test more than once at the moment as you can miss it. I dont know whether u read one of my earlier posts but a few months ago I did a clearblue and got a pos result. An hour later it had gone. Could have been due to many factors such as me possibly having too much too drink beforehand but I certainly didnt wanna miss it this time. yesterday I tested at 2pm, 7pm and midnight. I only got a pos at midnight and this morning. 

so Gemma I may be having ET on same day as you.

I am too fretting over my embies surviving the thaw. They froze them so quickly we never really got chance to find out if they were good enough for freezing. Glad i only found out I was having ET last thursday now...Im such a fretter!!! lol


El xx


----------



## roxy1984

hi

eli1000-hope everythin goes ok wed then,yeh im gonna defo test more than once now,rly dont wana miss it,are u at st marys in manchester?just seen your signiture,im at mfs at the moment was transfered from st marys coz of the refurb,so will be stayin there until the frozen embreyos are gone then go back 2 st marys. xx


----------



## lmt417

Hi ladies,

Just a quickie from me tonight. 4 Frosties were brought out of the freezer today and all 4 survived the thaw!!!    .   they are dividing and make it to Wednesday nice and strong. ET Wednesday at 2.30pm.

Will catch up with everyone tomorrow.

Lmt x


----------



## Guest

Lmt great news !!!!! Good luck for tomorrow . Hope mine make it think they get them out Friday morning not sure x


----------



## lmt417

Gemmasb - Congrats on getting your dates.  Are yours coming out on Friday morning and ET is Friday afternoon?   they thaw well.   Is it all feeling real now  I am hyper, but nervous all at the same time! 

Eli1000 - Are you having ET on Friday too?   you get good embies and all goes well  . My embies were frozen on day 1 too so we had no idea how good or bad they would be, just adds to the list of things to worry about!   

Charlie - Monday won't be long coming. When are your embies coming out?  

Does anyone else have a date yet? I'm losing track of where everyone is at!  

Lmt x


----------



## lucy2013

Hi lmt417

Mine are coming out monday morning then the transfer is for the afternoon they were frozen at blast we have 4left i just     they survive so much to worry about during treatment hey?

I so hope all our little ones survive the thaw that phone call is the worse cause all you want is to be able to go in and have the transfer. I will    they are all ok lets all think    

Charlie xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi

my clinic are going to ring me thursday with a time for et. I have assumed they will ring me Friday if nothing has thawed slightly terrified !!! What if they say ... Sorry no need to come in .... Don't really know how I would cope. Can't think about it particularly as not sure about qualitity any way trying not to get addicted to fertility friends think about imposing a 2 ww ban on my self !!!! 

Good luck every one x


----------



## pinkpixie

lmt good luck for tomorrow sending you lots of  

Gemma fingers crossed for friday 

roxy hope u get your surge soon

Eli hope they thaw ok tomorrow fingers crossed for you

CHarlie not long to go now!!!

Louisa  

AFM had accupuncture tomight she has told me to try and rest as much as psossible to keep my back and tummy and to eat as healthily as poss.  Am getting sick of the brazil nuts and pineapple juice!!!  i start weeing on the sticks tomorrow but after reading all of this am worried about missing surge

lots of


----------



## roxy1984

hi every 1

cant keep up now!! 
gud luck 4 every1 whose got there date and     all your thaws go ok.

hope every1 else gets there surge on time aswell.  

pinkpixie-im scared of missing it aswell,im gonna start my clearblue ones 2morow then do the cheap ones in the afternoon.

does ne 1 know if the pineapple juice is supposed 2 be drunk through the tww aswell or just until et?


xxxxx


----------



## pumpkinbelly

Fingers crossed to those of you waiting for your surge.  

How exciting to see some of you girls are getting your transfers this week too!  3 of my frozen embies are out thawing (& hopefully developing) tonight & if all goes well I'll be getting my transfer tomorrow at lunch time.  I'm feeling so emotional & besides myself with excitment.  

I'm still debating with myself whether I should take a sickie for a couple of days or not - would be good to rest, but on the other hand I'd feel guilty which is stressful.  Aw man, what to do...  

Good luck everybody


----------



## Louisa33

OMG getting soooo exciting.  Lmt that's brilliant news hun!! What happens if all 4 are good to go?  Will they refreeze some?  Are you having 2 put back?

Pinkpixie don't worry hun just make sure you test 2 times a day and you can't miss it.  Worst case if you think you have they can always do a blood test and go on that.

Gemma lots and lots of luck for you.  Use FF during the 2WW.. this is what it's for!!

Pumpkin - take sick leave if you feel it'st he right thing to do.  Do whatever you feel is right.. think of how much time men take off for man flu!!!

Hi Roxy

Charlie not long to go!!!

Hope I've not missed anyone off

Well today is day 5 and AF gone now so hopefully my cycle this month is better with an earlier OV so think will start pee sticks on day 11 (to be sure) and have 1st scan on day 15 (5th).  Just counting down the days now....  Just been out for a lovely (unhealth) fish and chip supper!  Yum!

L xx


----------



## roxy1984

hi
good luck pumkinbelly,looks like u'll be the 1st on here    ,hope everythin goes well 2morow,id take the days off and relax,think of yourselve,xxxx

hi louisa,glad everythin on track 4 u.xx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi Girls

Thanks for all the prayers...they obviously worked because all my 5 embies survived the thaw yay!!!! Still cant get to excited as they were frozen so soon we still have no idea of the quality or whether they will be viable for transfer. Apart from that the transfer is booked for 2.30pm on Fri afternoon. Ive never had a transfer before...any advice anyone?? She said something about perfume and not to wear any. Shall i ban all smells such as cleaning products from house too?? How long is this meant to be for? Can I also ask what we are supposed to do after trans? Do we put feet up for few days? i have to be working again on monday, unfortunately my work involves some elements of lifting (children) , is this safe?? Sorry for all qu, my mind working overtime once again.

Lmt congrats on the succesful thaw of all your embies yay!!! One hurdle completed, only a few more to go    

Pumpkin thats brill news that you are having your embies transferred today. I know what you mean about work, I look after children (babies and tots) and my work involves alot of lifting them. Are we allowed to lift?? Im gonna have to ask some questions about this because its almost impossible for me not too.

Pinkpixie how is the surge testing going, it can be so frustrating waiting for it. I hope it arrives soon  

Gemma, do try pop on FF in the 2 ww. I think we will both be on it at the same time so can have a good moan, laugh....I have a good feeling this is going to be a positive thread

Roxy and louisa good luck with the testing!!

elx


----------



## Eli1000

Forgot to say Roxy, yes I was at st marys but I had horrendous experience there so got my embies transferred to Liverpool hospital and will be finishing my ICSI there. Wish Id have been moved to MFS too but sadly missed that window as the refurb only started afer Id had my treatment. I cant particularly mention one thing that was horrendous about them because there was a long list that ranged from lies, constant delays, mistakes, lack of communication, never seeing a consultant....I could go on and on!!! Bad place in my experience! I suppose everyone has different experiences but I also heard many other horror stories and others who demanded to be transferred. Liverpool is fabulous now. U never know, perhaps they will have got their act together since the refurb. Hoping u get ur babies this time and dont have to experience them to be honest.
El xx


----------



## lmt417

Hi Ladies,

I am PUPO!!!!!       

I have two 8 cell embies, 1 grade A, 1 grade A\B on board. My other 2 only made it to 2 and 3 cells so they have gone  

Pumpkinbelly - How did you get on? Hope all went well.   

Good luck to the girls joining the 2WW over the next few days, we can try to keep each other sane  

Lmt x


----------



## lucy2013

Hi lmt417

Congrats Hun on being PUPO     

so pleased for you how many did you have again? Mine is Monday but it feels like ages away when is your Test? Will be     this works out for you for all of us.

Relax as much as you can now will be thinking of you.

Who is next for their transfer? 

Hope everyone is doing well?   

Charlie xx


----------



## Guest

Waitingfor the call tomorrow with et time x then the dreaded wait to see if they thaw. Do you think they will ring me before hand if there is nothing to transfer ? Before i go to the clinic


----------



## pumpkinbelly

Just caught up with all your stories & I'm sending out a big hug to all of us .  

I am delighted to report that I now have 2 embies on board, an 8 cell & a moroblast (don't know what this is but the embryolgist said something about it being the next stage?).  Yaaaaaaay.  And I took all your good advice & have called in sick in advance for tomorrow.  Love to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucy2013

Hi Pumpkinbelly

Congrats on being PUPO you must be so so pleased enjoy when is your test date?     things go well for you     

   

Charlie xx


----------



## lmt417

Morning ladies,

I am going slightly crazy already! It's hard just lying on the couch doing nothing! 

Pumpkinbelly - Congrats on your 2 embies, your moroblast sounds like a fab embie   . Hope they are settling in nicely.   and enjoy your sickie days  

Gemmasb - I'm sure your thaw will go well, I know it's hard not to worry. How many are you thawing?  

Charlie - I thawed 4 embies & got 2 good and 2 not so good.  Still have 7 left in the freezer. My OTD is 9th Feb but my AF is due on the 7th so I think I'll test early. 

Hope everyone else is good.  Any sign of any more surges?

Lmt x


----------



## Guest

Hi all just my call from the clinic I am having my transfer at 12.30 tomorrowt. They will call me between 9 and 10 to tell me if they have thawed x sleepless night tonight then !!!


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1 

congrats lmt,pumpkinbelly on being pupo   it works for you

goodluck gemma for 2morow-   they thaw ok,ill b the same as u sleepless night when it my turn

good luck for monday charlie  

eli1000-good luck for 2morow  ,glad there doin ok,have heard that about st marys,but not had any actual treatmnet there yet, so   i dont have to but hope its abit better now,i no the waits are long at st marys.

louisa and pink pixie hope ur gettin on ok and get the surge soon.

i have had no surge yet  it will happen at wkend

is ne else gonna drink the pinepple juice through the 2ww?

was readin through the tww post yesterday and people started talking about gettin a bfn and felt rly nervous and sick ,hope it dosnt happen again for ne of us

sorry if i missed ne 1.xxxx


----------



## Louisa33

Hiyas
Just a quick one to say hello so sorry no individual messages apart from Gemma - good luck!!!!!!     for a good thaw.  how many are you thawing?

Day 7 for me today so getting close.  PP any sign of your surge?  Must be soon?  My first scan is tomorrow week (5th Feb) but i'm thinking I may be surging arounda bout then if my body is back to normal which I think it might be.  Ideally I'd surge on the 6th Feb (day 16) so minimse trips for scans!!!

Got to dash now out for a meal at zizis with friends 

L xx


----------



## pinkpixie

lmt and pumpkin congrats on beng PUPO hope the 2ww goes quickly for u rest up and sending u lots of   

gemma good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of u

Charlie good luck for tomorrow

Roxy hope your surge comes at the weekend i will be drinking pineapple juice during the 2ww am sick of that and brazil nuts just    that it works


Eli good luck for tomorrow i presume they have told u to drink i was told last time 1lt water 1hr before but found that a bit much and nearly wet myslf   i found et amazing last time as u gt to see ur embies before they put them back which was lovely it is like having a smear so doesnt hurt but is a bit uncomfortable not heard about perfume so cant advise about that i would ask hosp about lifting.  I found st marys a nightmare similar probs to what u mentioned how did u get transferred

Louisa no surge yet but signs of clear CM so hopefully will be soon hop u enjoyed meal i love zizis so am jealous 

AFM some good news DH has a job its less money but better than nothing and no shifts which is good
h
xx


----------



## Guest

Just got the call two out of three have survived. They have lost half their cells so only three cell. But there is still a chance xxx got to be there at 12


----------



## Guest

Back Home now, two transferred the ET took longer this time, but got there in the end.  Feels very strange to say I am PUPO

DH has gone to get some stuff to make me a nice lunch, i am resting up on the settee

Back to work tuesday x

Gem


----------



## pumpkinbelly

lmt & Gemma, welcome to the PUPO club!  Am abit nervy to be the 1st one in, only hope I don't let the side down & start things off on the wrong footing for everyone... But this is such a lovely positive thread I'm sure it will all be ok whatever happens 

Good luck Charlie & Eli1000, love to hear how you get on - my test date Feb 10th.  

Roxy - thanks again to for the advise to stay home & rest up - had a couple of mini attacks of the guilts, but otherwise, it's been brill.  

Louisa & Pink Pixie fingers crossed for your surge.

Well, I've been lazing around for the last 2 days watching catch up tv & dvds (the hangover was v funny).  Bit wierd really because I don't feel like anything's going on in the womb department.

Hugs to all


----------



## pinkpixie

Gemma congrats on being PUPO lots of


----------



## Eli1000

Hi girls,

Pleased to say im also PUPO ...yay   2 embies on board, 1 is an 8 cell and other is a 7 cell. I asked her about grading but she said they grade differently to other hospitals. I asked her to give me a kinda grade like the others do so she classed one of them as an A- or a 1- and the other as a B grade or a 2. doesnt make much sense to me but she seemed happy and said there is still time for them to improve. 

well done Gem on getting ur beautiful embies back

oooh is exciting now, pumpkin ul be first one to test. My test date is Thursday the 11th ...oh im so excited and nervous. Never got to this stage b4...how will I stay sane lol.
Glad i have u girls going through it all at same time.

El xxx


----------



## Louisa33

Gemma that's great news!!  Take it easy but not too easy (apparently gentle strolls are good!)

Still waiting for my surge to come around.  Won't be for a while yet. (today day 8 ) but am hoping for back end of next week

Pinkp glad your dh has got a job and no shifts!! That's brilliant!

What's everyone's OTDS?  Should we have a list?  Got four of  us now on it.. Eli, Gemma, Lmt and Pumpkin

L xx


----------



## roxy1984

hi
congrats gemma and eli100 on being pupo   , use just need 2 relax now no housework this wkend.xx

pumpkinbelly-glad ya had a good few days off,hope it goin ok for you.xx

louisa and  pinkpixie hope you get ya surges soon, and glad ya hubby got work pinkpixie.xx

lmt hope it goin ok for you,take it east this wkend.xx

charlie not long now until monday  

sorry if ive missed ne 1.

no surge for me yet,had rly bad stomach cramps this afternoon, thought i was gonna pass owt in morrisons ,had to get my dad 2 cum pick me up, hope im not coming down with something that wud be bad timing.xx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi girls,

Louisa and pinkpixie..have you had a surge yet?

Roxy are you ok after yesterday? doesnt sound too good. Hoping it was a one off. The day before my ET i woke up with what felt like a hangover (obviously hadnt drank) and felt sick all day and night. Fortunately it passed by time I woke up on ET day...DH said he thinks it was anxiety. I wasnt convinced.

LMT, Gemma and Pumpkin how is your lazing on the sofa going??  Do u feel any different at all?  R U carrying on with the pineapple juice and brazil nuts?

Charlie good luck for Monday


Well im one day post transfer and already tapping my foot wondering what to do with myself. Ive been so busy lately im not used to just lazing around lol. I know I shouldnt complain, Im not really i secretly enjoy it. But I kinda expected to feel something, and I feel just how I did pre trans lol. I read in my zita West book that you should rest up for at least three days after transfer and keep ur feet up to encourage blood flow  but then following that take short strolls. Im just chilling in bed today. Will probably drive myself insane trawling these boards lol. 


Dh is being so lovely, he is off to the shops to stock up on healthy food and pineapple juice  and said he is multi-tasking by managing to do the washing and ironing too....such a love!!

Come on girls, come on and chat I know most of u are also sat there thinking over and over how ur embies are doing. 

 

Louisa I think it would be nice to make a list, although please dont ask me Im useless at creating things on the inet. 

Elxx


----------



## lmt417

Hi ladies,

Gemmasb & Eli - Congrats on being PUPO!!    

Louisa - I think a list is a great idea as I get lost so easily!    I think OTDs so far are:

LMT - 9/2/10
Pumpkinbelly - 10/2/10
Gemmasb - ??
Eli - 11/2/10

I dont want to offer to keep this up to date as I'll probably get it all wrong! At least it's a start!

Eli - I am now 3 days past ET and am starting to go crazy! I keep thinking I should feel different but I dont feel anything    How are you doing?  

Lmt x


----------



## Guest

Hi I rest for two weeks last time it didn't make any difference it just sent me mad x I rested all day yesterday with my duvet on the settee my hubbie even did lunch and dinner and breakfast in bed. I am going out for some lunch with my friends today but it will only be a stroll and some sitting around. My hubbie has dropped me off and will pick me up later then back on the settee


----------



## roxy1984

hi

hope evry1 whose pupo is getting on ok,  

no surge for me this morning,2day is day 13,so in theory it shud be 2morrow coz a have a 28 day cycle,  it comes otherwise i mite get abit nervous,

eli1000-feel better 2day, it was wierd not  sure what it was but it seems to have passed, 

was babysittin my nephew last nite,so we had an xbox nite and watched a film in bed unitil he started snorin  then put him in his own bed, going for diiner soon for my gadads 84 bday,so shud take my mind off things gettin bit anxious bowt this surge now .
im sticking 2 the pineapple juice and taking my vits not doin as good with the water but will rly try next wk.

on my last tww i was in pain from ec for a wk after,so hopefully it will be better this time,maybe we wont get as many symptoms this time because were not taking the cyclogest, becasue last time i was on them and apparently they can giv u alsorts of pains and symptoms.

hope evry1 ok.xxx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi girls,

Lmt yes i think i could go slightly crazy if i had whole of 2ww off work. Im fidgity today and its only day 1. But im trying to rest as much as poss as am working half a day on Monday and back at work full time on Wed. I also have all my assignments due in next Monday for my post grad course that ends in march. And just to top it off on Monday 8th I am presenting at a conference all day which im really nervous about. Im more worried about Af showing up early there because i know ill just wanna go home and I wont be able to because its start of this new part time tutoring job I have just signed a contract for...my 1st day!!!!  So much going on and so much to do. I need to make most of just chilling while I can.

Gem ur day sounds lovely. My nurse said laughter is best thing in 2ww so hopefully u will have that today with ur friends.

Roxy i have everything crossed that ur surge comes soon... glad u feel better hun

Think Im going to trawl the 2ww board now coz i wanna know when symptoms should start. Oh, and forgot to say that my nurse also said if we get a bfp then we would have a scan 3 wks later....that would be our 3rd wedding anniversary. so hope its a sign    
Chat soon
El xx


----------



## Guest

Finding things very hard today, not got any positive vibes just depressing myself about my embies being 3 cell. Not sure whether I should get on with life or stay at home resting. I have also be looking at the stages of implantation although my embies are three days I think they must of gone back to two days because of the loss of cells !!! I am off work tomorrow on a flexi day but just want to get on with life I fetl like I am wasting my time !!! 

Sorry to be negative but not holding out much hope I would love it to work so much buti can't see chy it will.


----------



## lucy2013

Hi Gemma

Please please stay positive i no its so so hard and at times you feel as if you just want to get on with your life i have been the same in the past it can be such a hard time a emotional rollercoaster each day you feel different to the day before. When i got pregnant with my son i just rested for the 1st day when i got home and then got on with things carrying on how i was before i went back to work and was driving walking and just being "normal" as they say even though its so so hard   

My consultant said you have to carry on as normal other wise it can take over your life, when i tried my Med fet i layed down for almost two weeks didnt do a thing and it didnt work they say a little walk helps the bool flow around your body and to your womb and is more natural then resting all the time. When i think of it i didnt do a thing i felt low cause i was stuck in the house didnt see anyone and i felt down and lonely the best thing i would say is to take it easy for couple od days then go out for a little walk see your friends have a evening out at the cinema or go out for a bite to eat laugh laugh and laugh even more and you will feel so much better.

I am so nervous about tomorrow and worried if i dont even get the chance to have  transfer guess its only natural but im trying to think     and pray that i get a chance to go in tomorrow.    

I no how you feel and how hard it is trying to carry on but you will feel so much better and the consultant said i have to carry on and i will this time if i go in tomorrow i have a 2yr old to run around after when i have had my two days relaxing.   

Hope you feel better soon hun and have a lovely day 

Big      thinking of you 

Charlie xxx


----------



## Guest

Charlie good luck for tomorrow I found the waiting very hard but as is shown on this thread they do thaw and you will get your transfer x good luck keep us updated x had a bit of a cry and now listen to zita west which always settles me x have given the walk with my parents miss today as don't want to get too cold x


----------



## Eli1000

Hi 

Gemma please dont lose hope, i read somewhere on here...possibly in 2ww member diaries or another thread (have been lurking alot on here) that another lady had 2 or 3 cell embryos put back and she got pregnant and had twins. Wish I could remember where I saw it. Ur embies may have lost some cells but it doesnt mean they wont continue growing. Clever little things are embies. Glad ur doing ur zita cd, ive been doing mine too. I know it is an emotional rollercoaster, its completely normal to feel positive one minute and negative the next. Everytime I get a negative wave i just try and replace it with a positive!! I know its not easy, especially in these early days where we cant feel much going on.

Nothing much to report from me today. Dh made me a bacon butty and ive prepared a beef winter casserole in the slow cooker for tea. (had to get up I was getting figity) I also had neg wave this morning...very brief tho...just woke up and kinda forgot about embies, started thinking about work etc...then when i remembered them i thought OMG if im forgetting about them is it coz they have gone?? I soon batted that thought out of the way tho... im making myself feel pregnant and willing my growing embies to snuggle in tight. Gonna do my zits cd now. Think it helps to have a little quality time with embies everyday. 

Charlie good luck for the thaw
  

Elxxx


----------



## Jo82

Hi there everone...

Sorry I'm late to the thread but only recently joined the site. Did attempt to post the other day but then the computer crashed. We had ICIS last June..20 eggs and OHSS. 8 used in fresh but had problems as they developed too slow and blastocyst was given up on.  2 3 day embies (1 6 cell and 1 4 cell) transferred but BFN. Attempted 2 x medicated ET August-November....3 months of injecting...no fun at all! Both cancelled due to poor reponse of lining. 

Now having natual FET hopefully. 5 were frozen on day 1. 4 survived the thaw on friday..waiting to hear if any of  have developed over the weekend. Will find out tomorrow am....if thy are ok will have ET at 15:30. 

Lining was only 7.9mm on Wednesday but been told this is ok as I have a small uterus. 

As for surges....I did not get mine until day 22!!!! Wonder if our bodies know they are being watched lol

Good luck to everyone   to all xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Gemma my friend got preganat after her first round of icsi and hers was a 3 cell so dont fret   

Charlie good luck for tomorrow

Jo Hi and good luck for tomorrow as well sounds like you have had a rough time of it.

Eli   for the postitivity i am determined to be more positive this time.  Casserole are good my accupuncturist has said to eat lots of soups and stews and stuff

Roxy glad u feeling better and hope ur surge comes soon i should be due soon so we might end up having et on the same day!!!!

Louisa hope yours comes soon as well

LMT and pumpkin   hope u are doing ok

afm going off last cycle surge should have happened yesterday but not happened yet but am def getting the egg white cm so hopfully will be soon.  Spent this afternoon at nieces birthday party 6 nine year olds havin !!!!amper party cue lots of screaching and screaming!!
love
h


----------



## roxy1984

hi every 1

good luck for 2morow charlie  

hiya jo82 good luck for 2morow hope it all goes ok  

hope ure feelin beter gemma, its rly hard 2 stay positive but try not to take to much notice of grading becasue when there perfect embreyos it dosnt mean they will stick,uve got as good a chance as ne1 else. hope u feel better now.  

glad ya doin ok eli1000. 

pinkpixie-yeh no surge for me 2 day but did have a bit of cm so hoping it will be in the next few days only got 3 clearblue sticks left so dont wanna by another box 2 use 1 or 2 , yeh we mite go in on the same day,that wud b funny, we'll be running pass each other to the loo after transfer.xx

hope ure ok louisa and lmt and pumpkinbelly.xx


----------



## gantypant5

Hi All  

Lots of developments over the last few days, this last week has flow by now that it is Sunday!!
Had my scan on Tuesday and lining 9mm, so v. happy with that! Our thawing process started on Thursday, Friday I called to see how the little ones were doing and 7 are doing well and 2 are being slow runners .... hopefully the extra day today they will improve, though only need two for tomorrows ET!!

Speak again soon.

Big Hugs


----------



## Eli1000

Hi Girls

welcome jo am glad u found us  

Wow so much going on at the mo on this thread... Pinkpixie, Roxy and Louisa... i have a great feeling ur surges are just round the corner. infact i will do a little surge dance to help it happen quicker   

Lots of you are having transfer tommorow...charlie, Jo and gantypant...I bet your all nervous and excited tonight..  your embies are growing lovely and strong and u all have a successful transfer tomorrow    Are u taking a few days off work to go mildly insane , sorry , I mean rest and put ur feet up..  

Hope ur feeling a little better gemma. I also read that only the strongest and best quality embryos can survive a freeze and thaw...so i think ur little embies are doing just fab!!!

Where are all the rest of the post transfer girlies hiding?? I want to know if any of u have had any symptoms??

AFM well after my initial positivity this morning, i do believe the hormone circus may have kicked in because this afo and this eve ive been terribly tired and abit emotional. Its not abnormal for me to feel like this before AF as i have horrendous symptoms b4 each AF so would never know if i was preg or not.    its a good sign tho.
Bit bloated too 

to all on this crazy rollercoaster
El xxx


----------



## Jo82

Well tis was the night before et and all was quiet lol df in bed and I'm chilling on the sofa watching tv about Alcatraz! Df took me out for italian tonight it's was lovely but oh so full. Managed to have loads of veg and the pineapple for dessert so I don't feel too guilty  

nightmare last night: I dislocated my patella last year and last night in bed when I
over stretched it went Pop   it's really sore but I can walk on it so
don't think it fully dislocated. Managed to grap the knee and push it back to the right place. Scared df so much!!! 

Thankfully df is off tomorrow for et, good job given it's been snowing and I'm not stable on my feet at the best of times. 

Pinkpixie....fingers crossed you surge soon. It's horrible waiting I was convinced I wouldn't but did eventually! 

Roxie...hope you get your surge soon as well. Sounds like you will if you have increased cm.

Gantypant5....Good luck for tomorrow     I so hope we all get bfp's!!!

El...I feel calm at the minute...sure it won't last. Luckily I
am off work until Wednesday night as I work
shifts. Supposed to be at uni Tuesday but it's self directed learning that day. I will
have acupuncture if we have et and then travel back to Nottingham where I grew up
to go out for a meal with some old friends. Uni work
will wait until the night shift. It'll keep my mind occupied. 

 the embies are doing well!   

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Beckwm

Dearest all PUPOs - hang in there. Fill your days with lovely walks, snuggly cuddles with your DHs/DPs and before you know if you will be able to test. 

I was PUPO with 2 embies (1 x 7-cell; 1 x 7- or 8-cell) from 20/1 - 30/1. DH called them our 'maybe babies'. Am now   . So a natural FET can work. I would never have believed it until now... I will call the clinic tomorrow and book the first scan to see what's what. 

In the meantime, all those in waiting: have another biccy and take a deep breath   . You are in my thoughts.    

Beck x


----------



## Jo82

Wow Beck....huge congratulations!!! Well done to your embies and you!

So it really does work!!! All the best with your pg xxx


----------



## Beckwm

Jo82 said:


> Wow Beck....huge congratulations!!! Well done to your embies and you!
> 
> So it really does work!!! All the best with your pg xxx


Thanks so much Jo82. I know it's early days yet (they're only 15 days old), but we're so happy after another 15 months of trying naturally, and getting nowhere.

Good luck to you, and everyone else due treatment or a test this week. DH and I have our fingers crossed xx


----------



## Jo82

Gantypant5 and Charlie....

Good luck for today   hope the embies are doing ok. I'm up very early for on a day off, mainly because I need to get the slow cooker on. Beef in red wine yum yum!

Anyone else on pesseries? I am and got to take salbutamol tablets this morning and evening if the et goes ahead. The pesseries are horrible aren't they...the wind has started already   just in time for et!!!

Called the clinic but they said call back at 9 as they hadn't checked them yet. More waiting and   for good news.

Pinkpixie and Roxie...good luck for getting that surge soon

xxx


----------



## Jo82

well I'm please to say we have 2 lovely embies ready to go back in. One a 8 cell the other a 7 cell. These have developed further than the fresh ones - a 6 cell and 4 cell. The other 2 didn't do so well so will be left to perish.

 feeling quite positive this morning...hopefully it will continue!

Whoo-hooo!!! xxx


----------



## Guest

Jo82 well done to your embies x hope the transfer goes well. Where us your clinic ? It's my final day ofc today I will be glad to be back at work just want the time to pass. 

Good luck

Charlie ... Any news ?


----------



## Jo82

Hey Gemma....

We're at Midland Fertility Services in Adridge / Wallsall. If this is unsucessful then we will be looking at changing clinics as we will be self-funding then.

Where are you at? I want to move back to Nottingham but DF doesn't want to leave friends etc I'm working on him but it's a slow process lol 

When is your test date? I think I ov'ed last Wednesday so will expect AF any time from 10th but I tend to get spotting prior. On the fresh cycle I started spotting from the Thursday and tested on the Saturday. AF had pretty much got me by then anyway. 

 I won't be testing early....too much like tempting fate and would lose all hope if it was a bfn. 

 Come on all our embies....get comfy and sticky!


----------



## Guest

Hi

I am at Nurture in Nottingham at the QMC.  I had my LH surge last monday, i normally have a 31 say cycle so my AF should be about 11th Feb.  I don't know if i will just wait to see if she comes and deal with it as a natural cycle .  I am doing a a baby shower for my sister in law on the 13th Feb.  Hopefully i will be able to hold it together .....

Good Luck to All

Gemma


----------



## Eli1000

Hey Girls,

Jo congrats...ur embies are all same size as mine were...bet u are so excited to soon be PUPO. Come back later and tell us how it went.   

becks congratulations. Its always nice to hear some fab news !!! May I ask when or if u got any symptoms, what day etc?

Gem I know what u mean about returning to work, I sent myself doolally thinking about it yesterday. 

Good luck to all u ladies having ET today    

AFM, well after my tired emotional bloatedness yesterday, today i feel fine, loadsa energy, not tired, not emotional...and having thin non bloated day. Damn, was hoping them symptoms meant something. I know its too early for symptoms but today if all is going well embies should be hatching, then tomorrow they should be trying to attatch followed by implantation (according to this thing I read). Dh laughs at me, he says omg uve only just had it done and u expect big bump, babies kicking and to have head over loo.    He has a point, sending me  

Elxxx


----------



## Jo82

El.... 

It's so hard not to symptom spot. I'm on the progestrone passeries so won't know what are true symptoms anyway. Would be great if we knew straight away! Goodness knows how women used to cope
without hpt's!!! My mum was a few months gone when she found out, my grandma was over 4 months gone :-o xxx


----------



## Guest

I am totally natural ... no pessaries so nothing !!! time passing very slow ... will be better once back at work tomorrow and i have got my acupuncture at 3.30 so early finish as well, my acupuncturist is so positive it helps x


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1

goodluck 2 charlie,jo82 and gantypants,let us no how u get on  

eli1000 and gemma hope ure ok   

no surge for me  ,but had pains 2day and more cm,so hoping it will come soon, ne1 whose had theres how long after after cm etc did you get ure surge on the pee stciks?

i will be able to tell if it worked coz at the earliest it would be  friday now for et and i would be due my period 2wks on wed/thursday,so will probly not reach test date if it hasnt worked 

pinkpixie have you had ya surge?

congratulations beckswm.xx

hope evry1 else ok.xx


----------



## lucy2013

Hi all well i am now PUPO      went in for ET at 12today had two hatching blasts put back the took these two out yesterday and they survived the night so proud of them Just     things go well will keep     

Hope everyone else is well? Going back on sofa now to chill and watch tv 

Charlie xxx


----------



## Guest

Great news Charlie xxx I have been wondering how you were doing x your blasts did well as well x it's quite a day for me hope mine have made it to blast stage x


----------



## gantypant5

Hi Everyone - 

Its done - I can't believe it.
Was relatively painless, just the waiting around. We've had two put back and two back to the freezer, all were good quality, but the clinic didn't say what their grading was, even tho I did ask ....

I stood in Sainsbury's earlier, needed some sofa food!! and Wanted to shout that IVE JUST HAD IVF & HAVE x2EMBIES IN ME!! How funny!!  

DH has gone to the Gym, bless him, I think he was more stressed than me - not sure who was squeezing each others hand more   
Charlie - Congrats for today - its a bit like 'is that it'!! isn't it?? 
Roxy - Hang in there, keep the Positive Mental Attitude!!
El - I understand how you are feeling - had to buy a pregnancy magazine - feeling paranoid already and I just thought I felt sick!! I'm sure things won't work that quickly, so keeping these feelings to myself.!!


Lots of Big    &    thinking!!
xxxx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi Girls

Gantypant and Charlie, congrats on being PUPO  

Charlie your hatching blasts sound fab, think mine should be at hatching stage by now as I had day 3 trans on Fri. When is ur test date?

Gantypant u did make me laugh about wanting to shout it out. Im the same, so proud of my babies already.     Hope they are all strong little buggers!!!

Roxy I got the CM and ov pains on the saturday and on the sunday night at 11.50pm I finally got a pos ov stick. I love those digital smiley face things...only positive sticks ive ever seen!! Best of luck...keep testing hunni.

Gemma Im totally natural too, no pessaries or anything. Didnt even offer me a scan or blood test  
Fingers crossed we get some symptoms soon.

Jo I dont envy u on those pessaries. At least u wont send urself loopy analysing every symptom if u can blame it on something. I dont know whats worst, being able to symptom spot or not  
Elxxx


----------



## Jo82

Whoo-hooo I'm in the PUPO club as well. 2 transferred back both were 8 cell by the time we got there. Really excited and positive at the moment.

Test date is 15th but af due before that and on pesseries so who knows!

How was the transfer girlies? I didn't like the full bladder, had to empty it a
bit as I drank too much water on the way and was close to bursting before et. Managed to empty a little and then stop peeing somehow! Nurse said it was still quite full.

Didn't need a full bladder on fresh cycle as the ohss was providing enough fluid  
    good luck everyone!!!

Roxy my surge was about 2-3 days before surge but had (tmi) sticky then creamy cm for 13 days!!! Thought it would never happen! 

Gemma...I have lots of things planned when not at work but the night shifts wi drag...too much time to think! Enjoy your acupuncture got mine tomorrow as well.

Ooooo it's so exciting


----------



## pinkpixie

Charlie, Gantypants, Jo congrats onn being PUPO sending you lots of   

Roxy hope u get ur surge soon i notice an increase in CM a couple of days before ovulation when are u testing.  I was testing first thing in the morning and got a negative and then this morning i did another test at 10 and got a positive there seems to be no logic in it!!!

Beckwm congrats its nice to here positive stories.

Louisa hi

hi to everyone else 

AFM had my smiley face this morning rang MFS and am going for et on fri have to ring thurs for time and then they will ring me on fri morning between 9 and 930 to let me know if thaw ok am going to be so nervous for that call
x
h


----------



## Jo82

pinkpixie...good luck for the thaw. Waiting to find out is absolutely horrible but it will
be all worth it soon  xxx


----------



## Beckwm

Well done!



Jo82 said:


> Whoo-hooo I'm in the PUPO club as well. 2 transferred back both were 8 cell by the time we got there. Really excited and positive at the moment.
> 
> Test date is 15th but af due before that and on pesseries so who knows!
> 
> How was the transfer girlies? I didn't like the full bladder, had to empty it a
> bit as I drank too much water on the way and was close to bursting before et. Managed to empty a little and then stop peeing somehow! Nurse said it was still quite full.
> 
> Didn't need a full bladder on fresh cycle as the ohss was providing enough fluid
> good luck everyone!!!
> 
> Roxy my surge was about 2-3 days before surge but had (tmi) sticky then creamy cm for 13 days!!! Thought it would never happen!
> 
> Gemma...I have lots of things planned when not at work but the night shifts wi drag...too much time to think! Enjoy your acupuncture got mine tomorrow as well.
> 
> Ooooo it's so exciting


----------



## Beckwm

Was going to write individual messages to all you lovely ladies, but am too tired - the babes are already draining me. Well done to everyone today - those waiting to surge, those waiting for ET and those in PUPOsville. To you all I say - let's scoff some more biccies; it makes the waiting easier! 

I'm on a totally natural cycle so no pessaries like last time. I know how lucky I am. I also didn't need the full bladder like last time either when it came to ET. I guess that was OK...? This natural cycle has felt very unobtrusive and SO much nicer than our IVF+ICSI, where I was drugged up the eyeballs and suffering from nasty OHSS. So anyone out there weighing up pros and cons of assisted vs natural, please know that my experience has been very good.

BW, stay sane,
Beck xxxx


----------



## lmt417

Just wanted to pop on to say congrats to Charlie, Gantypants & Jo. Welcome to the PUPO club!!!    

Pinkpixie - congrats on getting your surge, you will be pupo in no time!  

How are the rest of you symptom spotting pupo ladies doing? Going insane yet?     this is a lucky thread and we get lots of BFPs.

AFM I've been having crampy feelings since Sunday and had occasional sore (.)(.)  But it could just all be in my head    Only 8 more sleeps to go!

 Hi to everyone else.

Lmt x


----------



## DM

hi girls im a newbie to this site, but really could do with some help

Started this cycle jan o9 which we had 14 fert. 6 frozen, 8 left out. Suffered ohss so the 8 were frozen. Did a very long met fet but i did have problems with poor lining so the 6 frozen were taken out and had 1 blast but in 11 sept but had BFN. Arranged for some further tests on bloods before we went ahead with further treatments.bloods came back + for sticky blood so would mean extra drugs when transfered, so we have a few options!!!!

1. go for a natural fet 
2. go for a met fet

next dilema
they want to take all 8 that are left to get to blast and pick the best but only on a met fet.
we could do a natural fet were we can split in half so 4 can be defrosted but would mean a 3d transfer. but least we would have 4 left. my lining has always been thicker on a natural. They wouldn't take 4 out to take to blast incase they don't get there and i would of lost them.

really could do with some advise.


----------



## Eli1000

Hi girls,

Jo congrats n being pupo   

Dm I can only offer u advice from my personal learning but im not a doctor so dont take what I say as definite. From what Ive read, taking embies to blast in a lab is beneficial for the following reasons:

Blasts generally result in higher pregnancy outcome
They can decide the best ones to put back

Neg of blasts is:
They may lose some that would have naturally developed to blast in the woman
U need to defrost more embies to make chances higher of some getting to blast...what if they all got 
to blast..u cant transfer them all so they would have to survive another freeze and thaw (some say this has no adverse effect on embies, other say otherwise)

with day 3 embies they can still tell u quality and cells so it will give u some idea of how they may continue to develop inside u and which embies are best to put back.


----------



## Eli1000

Sorry didnt mean to end so abruptly, DH just brought home some delicious pies..i havent had a pie in yrs...so had to post so i wouldnt lose it. I know its a difficult decision DM but its really down to u at the end of the day. I made the decision to thaw all my 5 embies and not take to blast. (natural FET) They put the best two back 

Well girls today Im 4 days past ET (was on Fri) and during last night I started to get a few cramps. Then when I got up this morning I felt quite rough and even more crampy-very noticible (AF type crampy). Didnt feel to good tbh but went for a lie down. Has all stopped now, still no sore boobs or any other symptoms. Hoping this is a good sign for implantation as that should have happened today or late last night if all going well  

How is everyone else doing?
El xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Eli hope you are ok I am back at work now better for being busy. I have a few small twinges mainly near my left ovary I also have increase cm no sore boobs. Didn't sleep much last night a depressing about embryo quality I probably used the best ones last time and it didn't work. 

But I am still to for my acupuncture in a mo. Argument with my hubbie last night combination of me being anxious and him going to the pub x hopefully all ok now xxx


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1

congrats gantpants,charlie and jo82  

good luck for fri pinkpixie  it goes ok,im dreading the call aswell will be devestated if they dont thaw 

hope every1 who is pupo is getting on ok,  everything is working for you,ne of u tempted 2 test early?

hi dm-did your clinic say what they thought ur best chances were? if it was me personally id want to do the day 3 natural transfer, thats what im doin, wouldnt want to take the chance of loosin the other embies, then you have the chnace of another go on this cycle, but id go with watever u feel comfortable with, i no i feel better this time for having no drugs my body felt out of whack for a bowt a moth after all the injections and i was only on a short protocal so only did the drugs for 2wks which was long enuf 4 me, hope u make ya decision.xx

well i got my surge was rly worried this morning didnt want to look at it in case it was negitive again but there was a smiley face when i looked,got my dog rly excited she tought sumat good had happended ha. so booked in for saturday just gona feel sick now till i get the call about the thaw 

how u doin louisa when is ya scan?

sorry if ive missed ne 1.xxx


----------



## roxy1984

hi

quick question-with my transfer being on sat and if my test date is 2wks from then, i would be due on my period on the thursday b4 so at least 3 days b4 my test date, is ne 1 else due on b4 there test date?

i no af will show on time if it hasnt worked so getting nervous about it now, do u think if i test on day af due it wud show up?

xx


----------



## lmt417

Hi Roxy,

My OTD is Tue 9th but AF due Sun 7th. I think I'm going to test on the Sunday morning as it should show up I think.  Good luck for your transfer  

DM - Natural FET is my choice too. I have enjoyed not taking drugs this time round & it's made me more relaxed and less bloated.  You will make the right decision. Good luck!    

AFM I'm a bit tearful today. Have it in my head that i'm getting a bfn & cant shake it. Didnt sleep well last night either.    Just generally feeling sorry for myself!  

Hope everyone is good.

Lmt x


----------



## gantypant5

Hi All  

Day on the 2nd day after ET.
Today Ive been feeling waves of nausea - wondering if this is normal so early on -?? As this is my first time, not really sure what is to be expected!

LMT - Keep ya pecka up, this is a long rollercoaster ride and need to keep     I know how you feel, was me last week and now Ive turned into a superstitious Freak!!

Pinkpixie - Any news on your thaw?

Hope Ive not missed anyone - Soz

Big


----------



## Eli1000

Hey girls,

Roxy congrats on ur surge   Not long before ul be officially PUPO

gantypant, when did u have ur embies put back, were they day 3 embies or day 5 blasts? Reason i ask is because I have also been having waves of nausea tonight. It is 5 days since i had transfer so if embies are staying then they should have implanted now. i think u get preg symptoms from when they implant...although I have also read that sickness doesnt start till later. But Im defo not imagining it, i had nausea and i wasnt even thinking about embies, i was busy doing my work. Unless its the paper work causing me nausea...wouldnt suprise me  

Gemma ur ovary pinching sounds like a good sign...embies settling in perhaps  

Girls i read this somewhere on here...may give u some idea of whats going on in ur body after transfer:

Day 3: transfer
Day 4: Embies still dividing
Day 5: Embies become blastocysts
Day6: Embryos hatch
Day 7: Implantation (although I also read this can happen just a few hrs after hatching)
El xx


----------



## Jo82

Hi Ya everyone   

Just a quick post as it's been a long day visiting family / friends...

DM....which clinic you at? We're at Midland Fertility Services. I had problems with the lining on medicated FET cycle. Both ended up cancelled. I ended up injecting for 3 months! Personnally I have found the natural cycle far better and the lining responded better. 

Roxy....my AF is due any time from 10th Feb and Test date is 15th     for good news for your thaw. Congratulations on your surge. Another step closer!

El...thanks for the day guide...I was meaning to look it up but avoiding google like the plague!

Come on girlies     We will do it


----------



## Louisa33

Hiya everyone
sorry no personnal messages just so tired after busy busy day today and yesterday (work and major diy stuff) so just caught up on your messages
No surge here yet (CD12) but CM now and some sharp pains in ovaries so it's soon.  I'm now worried it'll happen before my scan on Friday.  Typical eh!!!!  Last mondth it happened CD27 and I though having 1st scan on CD15 was really fine but now worried!!! Argh!!  But anyway hope to get there

PP and Roxy very exciting!!

Charlie great news hun you have a brilliant chance with 2 hatching blasts - wow that's so brilliant

night night 
L xx


----------



## Guest

Not much to report from me limited symptoms for me rubbish sleep. Starting to wonder if I am just making them up .... But it is different to last time I'm sure. Good luck to all. If this doesn't work I am thinking of blasts for my next treatment, I was advised that there was no real different in success. 

In relation to testing my af should be next Tuesday or Wednesday I have a busy day both days so not sure what to do ? I was a real
mess last time and luckily was off work but still felt terrible after three days when I went to work x

my acupuncturist was really nice yesterday and did say it's early days in my mind I am putting my embies as 2 day rather than 3 as they dropped to 3 cells. Trying to remain positive no nausea for me !!! Not sure if this was good or bad. 

Please work xxxxx


----------



## lucy2013

Hey 

Hope your all doing well i dont feel to Positive today to be honest   Not sure why. I just have a few AF cramps and feeling really bloated which is prob due to the creams i am on. I no its to early to tell now anyway but just having a not Positive day.

Hope i feel bit better soon      

Is everyone who has had ET back at work now? How long did you rest for? i rested the 1st and second day today back at work but still taking things easy though. 

How is everyone else feeling? thinking of you all    

Charlie xx


----------



## Guest

Oh Charlie hope you feel better soon it's worked before it will work again x chin up x 

I rested the first day, pop out for lunch on the second and third easy day on Monday back to work now feeling better for being busy x


----------



## Jo82

Morning / afternoon everyone...

Louisa....Fingers crossed for a surge soon. Do you not have to call the clinic on day of surge for a scan? We were told you have to be seen on the day ideally so they work out when you ov in order to calulate your et. 

Gemma...I would worry about the lack of nausea. My friend had twins through ivf and didn't get it until
a few months of being pg. Don't forget if was natural we would even know we had fertilized eggs in us! I feel slightly nausea but only as much as I ever do like when I'm hungry etc. I think just going through the treatment makes people anaylze everything more. On the fresh cycle I had major nausea...given it was a bfn I don't I'll be paying any attention to it this time. The only thing I have is bloaing and wind   but that is the pesseries. 

Charlie...what creams are you on? Is it progestrone? Resting...I did on et day then yesterday went visiting family and friends. Long day out but lots of sitting drinking tea! Today I have chilled in bed all
morning but only because I'm on nights tonight and for the next 2 nights. I read in the zita west book you should have complete bed rest for the first 3 days to help the blood flow to the endometriosis but that does not make biological sense, just because you lay down does not mean all your blood pools
in your womb area! The clinic said normal but sensable activities. When I was trying to get the lining to thicken the dr said gentle walks are good as it increases blood flow, which makes more sense to me. It's all so confusing but after laying down resting on the fresh go
without any sucess I'm trying the normal approach. After all if everyone had to lay down for 3 days to get pg we would have a rapidly reduced population. 

Things are good here...don't feel any different at all. Kinda nice after the ohss last time. Just feel normal. Keep getting doubts about whether the embies have made it to
blastocyst but trying not to think about it. Dreading if I get af as I will on nights and won't be able to
go home. 

On a seperate note I've got a job interview on 17th feb! Best start learning everything I need to
know! Xxx


----------



## Eli1000

Hey girls,

Gemma feeling 'different' is a good sign ive heard. As for the nausea dont worry about it im sure its far to early tbh. I dont think my nausea last night is related to preg. I dont know if u remember me saying but I felt sick day b4 transfer. And last night when i went to bed i started getting tummy ache... but not in right places for pregnancy..like tummy bug pains. still have the bug pains today and dont feel like eating and have been to the loo few times (tmi) so am afraid I defo think I have got a bug!

Jo, glad u r having a nicer 2ww than last time hun. Stay positive and try not to worry about sometimes feeling embies have not made it..i think its completely normal to feel like that. some moments im real positive and think yay...im gonna be pregnant. Then in the next breath I feel so normal and get that sad feeling of ..wonder if embies are really there. My sil said to me today (natural preg)...when i was trying I had symptoms of pregnancy every month and the month i had none...I even went out boozing etc...didnt have a clue..and sure enough she was pregnant. So everyone is difff. Is just the rollercoaster of emotions.
Just to reasssure everyone who is having ups and downs this is how ive felt so far:
Et day...thrilled, excited, v.happy
Day 1 post ET... Still thrilled
Day2 post ET...erm...shouldnt I be feeling something...sometimes pos but quite negative by evening
Day3 post ET..fed up..cant feel a thing..did they even put embies back.
Day4 post ET..excited...have cramps...felt abit sick...oh Im so pregnant
Day5 post ET (today)..full of energy..not sick..tummy bug...no sore boobs...oh who am I kidding..its so not worked
sound familiar??
ls good to come on here and see we all feel same..means its normal   
Chat later xxx
Im back at work today, feeling tired already. Worry about doing to much incase embies are trying to snuggle in.

Charlie..try stay positive hunni.


----------



## lmt417

Eli -   Sounds so familiar    Glad to hear i'm not the only crazy person!!

How's everyone else doing?    

AFM - No symptoms for me today at all    This wait is starting to take its toll, I feel like i'm going nuts!

   Hugs for everyone!

Lmt x


----------



## Eli1000

Oh girls,

Im fed up tonight...hormones kicking in. After my initial trying to be positive i did a very silly thing.    Its my gran's birthday and i bought her a card a few weeks ago. When I got home i went searching for it and low and behold it was in  the drawer next to my ov sticks..the clearblue smiley face things. My mind started ticking and i knew i read somewhere that ov sticks would come up pos if preggo too. Now obviously, the sane mind took over abit and said dont be ridiculous its far too early to tell...but ..I did it anyway. Neg!! Now i was of course expecting it to be neg, but I still didnt like it. made me feel sad and started making me think about what if that happens in a weeks time on real preg test. So now Im fed up. No symptoms, 2ww is so hard. defo bad day for me.  

Chat later 
el xxx


----------



## Jo82

Naughty EL!!!!  

Oh course it was negative....you're definately past ov! I googled this a while ago and HCG would have to be high to get a positive on a OPK...it wouldn't even show up on a HPT so no hope on a OPK!!!!! A woman tried it out my using a OPK and HPT every day lol the HPT picked up the HCG first. OPK are less sensitive than HPT. Be patient chicky...  it will be worth the wait xxx


----------



## Guest

Oh Eli what are you like .... Didn't even know it would work ever !!! It's just the waiting I am better than
last time ad work really does make time go faster even though I do think about it still I can't keep going on the Internet trying to find out x no real symptoms for me but my friend found out she was pregnant last year after we had been on my hen weekend she was trying but didn't know it had worked she felt really guilty for drinking wine.

I am thinking out waiting to see if my af arrives not sure though as the weekend gets close I will get more focused on test. My Otd is 13 feb next Saturday but my af is due on 10 th or 11 th

gemma


----------



## pinkpixie

Naughty girl Eli     reading your posts reminds me sooo much of how the 2ww drives u insane  well more insane than normal.  Mind you think i will be the same with testing wasnt too bad last time as didnt have any tests in but have a load (nearly 200) of the cheap strips from amazon the ones which are high sensitive!!!!

Hi jo

Roxy congrats on your surge my GP told me that u will always get AF 14 days from ovyulation so prob 15/16 days after you get your posiive ovulation test so you would be able to test from when AF is due or poss even earlier if you get sensitive ones.  I know i will be testing early as well!!!!  cos i also use temp will also know cos if temp drops it means that AF is on its way.

Gemma Glad your 2ww is passing a bit quicker.  My friend who got preg from ivf had no symptoms at all and to be honest is prob to early for any.

Louisa hope your surge comes soon

Charlie and LMT sending you some   

DM why wont they do blasts if you have natural FET

Pumpkinbelly hope u ok 

AFM nothing to report trying not to obsess about fri too much.  Am so nervous about that phone call!!!!


----------



## Louisa33

Pink pixie when do you get the call?  When is the defrosting.  Lots and lots of luck !!  

2ww'ers - what can I say!!?  Hang in there.  My sister found she was pregnant after being at a wedding and was sooo drunk and she'd no idea she was at all - so symptons really don't kick in yet.  The one thing she was though, and I remember, was tired.  So keep an eye out for that one!!

AFM well loads of CM now so I've changed my scan to tomorrow CD14 so hopefully it should show impending ovulation.  I was too nervous to wait till Friday and then miss it. So will post tomorrow evening with my news.  HOpe to be joining all you 2wwers sooon...  

L xx


----------



## Jo82

Hey there....

 I've started symptom spotting: This afternoon i had twinges in my tummy. Tonight at work I went very warm, nausea and dizzy. Not for any longer than a hour and felt better when I sat back down. Apparently I looked like s**t according to my friend (she knows about tx) she had several children and thinks this is a very good sign.

   Really hoping it is    

I re-read my 2ww thread from the fresh go on a another board. Last time I was tired, sore boobs, twinges (turned into AF pains). Not had dizziness before. These were all from 5 dpo so around the same time as now. Given it was a BFN I'm not too thrilled about it but still I do feel different. Maybe the progestrone pesseries are kicking in. 

Boobs are getting sore as well.

Not enjoying my night shift...I should be studying but can't focus.

Gemma...think my AF would be due around then as well.   she forgets about us for a long time.

PinkPixie...hope the rest of the week goes fast for you.

Lousia....symptom spotting is evil! Good luck for your scan. Hope you get booked in for ET  

Oh my gosh I am soooooooo tired...then again it is 03:08 and I have another 6 hours until I will be tucked up in bed where I will be nice and warm. It's freezing tonight on the ward so huddled up to the radiator for a little warm xxx


----------



## Beckwm

Dear Friends

Lovely to read your posts - I have everything crossed for you. Eli - I did 5 tests 2dp FET and of course they were negative, but I just HAD to! It was an itch I had to scratch!  

Our news: sadly miscarried last night (BFP previously after 2 embryos transferred on 20/1). Still bleeding now and in discomfort. Clinic can't scan to see if both have scarpered (too early), and they don't offer blood tests. Am devastated, exhausted and very sad. Clinic said to test again on Saturday, but they're not holding out much hope. And, I guess, neither am I. DH keeps crying, poor love. He cries rarely, like most men, and it's terrible to see him so hurt.          

All embies gone with this cycle. Don't have money or energy to do IVF again so we'll be a 3-person family and feel blessed at that. It's just that, despite having my DD, who is a peach, I feel totally sad about losing this preg. I was convinced both embies would go full-term, and that they were boys. I could 'see' us with them. 

I am in blame cycle at the mo. Started my pregnancy exercise class yesterday, and had a few slurps of red wine with dinner, so naturally am assuming that both of those things caused the miscarriage.

My very best wishes are with you all. I am sure next time I log on that there will be lots of happy BFPs. I shall watch your journeys with good wishes fo you all, and will delight in your baby pics 9 months (and counting) from now.       

Beck x


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1

hope evry1 who is pupo is gettin on ok,try and stay positive    hope the symptoms/lack of symptoms u are all having mean gud news for u all  

how u go pinkpixie?  it all went ok.

beckwm-so sorry to hear your loss, the clinic must think there is still sum hope if they want u 2 retest, it could be 1 embreyo coming away i have read that happens on here sometimes  , if not i rly hope u and dh are ok 

afm-im off work now until tuesday, gettin rly nervous for sat, my stomach bin turning 2day , gota ring the hosp 2morow 2 get a time.xx

hope ya scan goes ok louisa.

hope every 1 else okxx


----------



## Beckwm

Dear All

Update from earlier - both have gone so it's a big fat zero       . 

Have spent the day with DH ensconced in lounge watching Terminator 4 (good) and District 9 (weird but good), eating choccie cakes (friend dropped them off on the doorstep earlier with some flowers) and cuddling. The best way to spend such a horrid day.  

I am keeping everything crossed for you all, and will now read up properly on all your posts.  
Bx


----------



## Beckwm

PS thank you Roxy. Lovely to have cyber mummy friends.
Bx


----------



## Jo82

I am completely gutted for you beck.   this is terrible news. Life is so
damn unfair. You sound so together, you must be very emotionally strong. My thoughts go out to you and partner. 

Roxy...good luck for sat.

Pp...hope the scan went great.

   to us all xxx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi girls,

Beck   am so sorry hun. Have lots of cuddles with DH and take time to grieve. 

Jo how are u feeling today?

PP good luck for scan and Roxy, try stay relaxed prior to ur scan.     PP...200 tests..omg i would be at it 20 times a day then, lining them all up, comparing lines...   

Anymore symptoms girls? LMT how u doing?

AFM well ive calmed down after last nights horrendous loopy moody night..defo hormones. And my sore boobs have kicked in today along with AF mild cramps. Doesnt make me feel confident tbh, I have this every month prior to AF!! However Im not losing faith in my embies and have decided that what will be will be. No amount of symptom spotting, thinking, peeing on anything that looks remotely like a stick or whinging on about is gonna make me pregnant. Ill just have to wait!! Its took me 8 days to realise that...lol, got there in the end!!

 and lots of   to all

El xxx


----------



## Jo82

El....now you've realised that...mind passing on how you manage to not do any of those things!!! I am seriously struggling to not think about it. Can't switch my brain off! 

I'm doing good other than that. Will try to focus on doing some uni work tonight to keep myself occupied xxx


----------



## Guest

Beck so sorry to hear you news x hope you and hubbie are ok. I know it's not the same but when I got my bfn I felt alright at first then it hit me it took me at least a month to six week to feel myself again. So take care look after yourselves xxx

afm few more twinges to day some quite distinct not sure what to think I have been on the Internet to double check where everything and seems to be in the right place but goodness know I never normally have any af pains. I don't have any sore boobs or anything so not holding out much hope yet xxx

good luck to all


----------



## Guest

Me again .... 

Not much to report .... Just looking to how every one else is ?


----------



## roxy1984

hi

how u feeling gemma-any symptoms or ne thin yet?how old r your embies 2day?

im just sat at home off work till wednesday now, my stomach already churning, gota ring the hospital this afternoon to get a time 4 2morrow, then gota gota wait for the dreadin call i will not be sleeping 2nite.xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi roxy any news got your time yet x

not much to report still some different twinges but not much felt a bit weird today a bit sick and blood sugar sort of thing but it could be any thing. Thinking about when I should test going to try and wait until af is due x I do have three x 2 first response up stairs but would rather live in hope for at least 5 more days

how's every one else doing ?

Who's testing first ? Officially


----------



## lmt417

Beck -     I am so sorry.

Roxy - Any news on your time for tomorrow? Best of luck!  

Gemmasb - I think I might be first    with you, pumpkinbelly & Eli right behind      Not sure who tests after that.  What is your OTD?  How you holding up?

AFM I have ben feeling really negative all week, started to have some very mild AF cramps today   AF is due on Sunday even though OTD isnt til Tuesday.  I will be testing on Sunday morning though  

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

Lmt x


----------



## Eli1000

Hi Girls,

Gem and Lmt..is getting tough isnt it. Knowing the old test day is coming and possibly the witch may come 1st. Im finding it real tough to be honest. Ive never had a transfer b4 so dont know how ill accept the news if its neg. As for me well I am truly exhausted. So tired. Dont shout at me but I stayed up till 3am coz had to get everything uni wise..essays etc sent off today for the finali of my post grad course. I then had to be up at 7 for work. Id love to blame the way I feel on pregnancy but there is always another alternative for all of my symptoms. For example, ive felt a little nausea the past 3 nights in small mild waves...but I realised its always comes after I take the pregnacare vit. Never had them b4 so wondering if thats causing it. Also ive had AF cramps on and off...just like i do b4 AF..and Ive had sore boobs..just like b4 AF!!! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! 

Oh and to top it off, if my poor little embies are still hanging in there... they wud have had a shock today when a little 4 yr old headbutted my stomach. Fortunately I caught her in time but she did give me slight bump   Bless her, she said she was just trying to be billy goats gruff and I was the troll!!! Charming hey   
Ill have to do this message in 2 parts coz it stops me writing after a bit for some reason..probably trying to stop me waffle on


----------



## Eli1000

Here I am again  

So glad its weekend now. My DH said he will take me out tommorow for a treat for getting my work finally finished..ive done nothing but work for months. Im getting my hair done in the morning then we r going clothes shopping and out for lunch...cant wait. I was going to test tommorow but DH said lets not make the day sad  coz u could get either a false or real neg..so ill wait. Ive got a family birthday party on Sunday...they all know Im on my wait so im unsure whether to test..if its pos i could share it with them. But if its neg ill have another sad day. And on mon im doing a conference. Actually..as im typing this im thinking to myself...dont be silly...just wait...enjoy the two week wait... i like thinking i could be pregnant..better than finding out im not!!!

How are all u other girls doing? Good luck to those who are waiting to become PUPO!!! 

 to everyone that needs one xxxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Hi everyone

Eli i know what u mean am determined to try and enjoy the 2ww cos as we know we are pregnant until proven otherwise!!!

Roxy have u got ur time yet

Bec     am so sorry for u and ur DH

Gemma when is your OTD??

Lmt dont blameu for testing early i know i will

Hi Jo

Hi louisa have u had ur scan?

AFM i am PUPO had 1 7 cell replaced (was 8 cell but had lost 1) the other 2 didnt survive the thaw.  Waiting for the phone call was horrible was sat in the accupuncturist clutching my phone!!!!  Feel more relaved this time think its the accupuncture.  Was lovelyto see our embie again although had a man doing the transfer and could tell the difference was a lot rougher    Am currently sat with my feet up.  DH also starts his new job on tuesday and is going to have his eyes lasered tomorrow!!! My OTD is 20th but AF due on the wed or thurs so will be testing ealry as i ahve so many tests might start with the testing very soon!!!!
love to everyone
xx


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1

hope evry1 in the 2ww is doin ok,will hopefully be joinin u 2morrow 

eli1000-im takin the pregnacare i dont feel sick so maybe it is a good sign  

lmt-are u testing this wkend? thats gone quick,probly not for you though sending you loads of   

gemma-ive got sum tests 2 but ones a clearblue,might get a 1st response though the cb is a digital think it will be a bit harsh with the  words not pregnant flashin in my face

congrats pinkpixie-good luck for the 2ww, did they giv u a date? or just 2 test when af id due? i dont like the sound of that guy, hope hes not on 2morrow.

im bkd in for 11.15 2morrow- , ive got 2 ring the clinic at 10 2morrow morning to get the news about the thaw feel sick already, bin told by db i have 2 be positive this time,was rly negitive last time, 

did ne elses db/dh go in with them? mine didnt last time but he wanted 2 this time until he watched a progra the other night on ch 4 that showed an embreyo being put back and he a bit nervous now,xx


----------



## Beckwm

Another bad day here.     Clinic being super-supportive, though.     DH is fab.      DD being more gorgeous than ever and I know I am blessed to have her.  

Right you lot - I want nothing but BFPs from here on in! Continued good luck to all of your waiting. I have everything crossed.           

Bxx


----------



## roxy1984

beckwm-glad your gettin loads of support, i hope you start to feel better  ,you sound like youve got a rly nice famliy round you though who are there for you.xx


----------



## Jo82

Could we have a list of test dates? Thought if we all cut and paste the list, adding in your own details in the relevant place and then add the list on to our next post we might be able to keep track of who is when.

Jo82 15th Feb, AF due from 10th.

Gemma...sounds like we have experienced similar things.

LMT...fingers crossed the cramps are a positibe sign.

El...good luck for your assignment. I am really struggling to concerntrate on doing mine. Not due until May but it's a portfolio so loads to do. Enjoy your lovely day out tomorrow.

PP...congratulations on being PUPO. Silly man dr being rough with you...typical hey.

Roxy....    for tomorrow. I struggled to sleep the night before the thaw call. It's nerve wracking! DF has gone in with me on both occassions. He's not really been to any other appointments but it has felt to me like he should be there. DF didn't seem to to find the experience too bad. He enjoyed seeing the embies and watching on the screen as they were put back. 

Bec....    it must be so hard. guess all you can do is take one day at a time. Do you have some time booked off work? Hope you get plenty of much needed rest.

To any of the PUPO....do any of you feel any different. I am starting to worry as I don't feel pg or feel anything else different at all since twinges and light-headedness / nausea I had on Wednesday night. I had twinges last night but with the progestrone and being on nights it could just be trapped wind!

My   is fading...need it boasted up somehow. I even asked DF to pray as he's Catholic...well not practising but still. At the moment I would slaughter a goat if I thought it would help   xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi my otd is 13th but my af is due Tuesday or Wednesday think I am just going to see is it arrives. I have awoken today feeling negative I am the same as you jo Thursday night a had some stronger pain yesterday I felt a bit weird but nothing as per the typical pregnancy signs they can all be accounted for by other things. My dh is working today so I have got to keep my self busy


----------



## lmt417

Pinkpixie - congrats on being PUPO!!!    

Roxy - good luck for your transfer today  

Jo - great idea re the list. I have added mine to yours below. I put myself above you as I test sooner, would be good if everyone slots themselves into the list in the correct order.

List:
Lmt417  9th Feb, AF due from 7th
Jo82 15th Feb, AF due from 10th

AFM I am going to test tomorrow but not expecting it to be positive. I just dont feel any different at all. I hope I'm wrong, I will let you all know tomorrow how it goes.

Lmt x


----------



## Jo82

Gemma....sending you    it's horrible feeling negative. I read you should replace the negative thoughts with positive...doesn't say how the hell we are actually meant to do that!!!

Lmt....yep that's what I meant. It's hard to keep track otherwise. Good Luck for tomorrow. Are you testing tomorrow so you're off work? What day is your embies on now?  

Afm: getting the odd twinge, doesn't feel like af cramps. It doesn't last long, isn't exactly painful and isn't like wind / bloatedness anymore. I can't really describe it at all. I just     that it's our embies getting settled in for the duration xxx


----------



## Eli1000

Hey Girls,

List:
Lmt417  9th Feb, AF due from 7th
Eli1000  11th Feb, AF due from 9th
Jo82 15th Feb, AF due from 10th

Pink Pixie, Congratulations on being PUPO!!!! Put you feet up and have a rest 
LMT..best of luck for tommorows test. Im also itching to test but will refrain until Monday afternoon.
Gemma, twinges are a good sign, I know its hard not to feel neg but I always try and reasssure myself that symptoms come in waves rather than all the time.
Jo..if its any help my symptoms seem to appear as the day..night goes on...usually feel normal in morning.

AFM, well, I say I dont have symptoms in morn but i awoke feeling nauseous today but im convinced I have a tummy bug. Neg news is that my tummy in nice and flat whereas last few days it looked quite rounded and my pants felt tight. I look thin today...that happens on normal AF cycles as the witch approaches. 

Is so hard to know...so hard not to symptom spot. 

Full of a cold today too..  

anyway, best get ready for my day out...chat later


----------



## Beckwm

Ladies - you are all amazing goddesses. You are all very brave to go through fertility treatment - don't ever forget that. And it shows just how much you value being a mother. Chant: "BFP BFP BFP!!!"    

Jo - the drugs do all sorts of weird things to your body, and whilst your mind is racing, it's hard to know what's really going on.  I did feel preggers within a few days of the FET (and the fresh cycle last time), however, everyone is different. Gently rub your tum and talk to your embies. Tell them how much you want them. Imagine yourself fat with pregnancy. I know these sound odd, but I find visualisation very helpful, and it helps fill a few more of those agonising minutes of waiting.  

Gemma - good luck as well. The wait is really nearly over. Same advice as to Jo. 

Lmt - do expect positivity. Do expect to see that blue cross. Send as much positivity to your babies as possible. 

Pink Pixie - fab news as being PUPO! Well done.   

Roxy - good luck for today. I hope it's a lovely experience for you - ours was.  

Eli - I had indigestion, bloating and pains and these are all classic signs of pregnancy for me. Perhaps your 'tum bug' is that? I symptom spotted like a pro - anyone who says they don't is fibbing, methinks!    

xxx to you call.
Bx

PS - don't want to bring any of you down, but after a horrid night physically, things are calming down, which is good. I am hungover (oops!) and in bed (hurrah!).


----------



## Beckwm

PS apols for the typos.


----------



## Louisa33

HIya everyone
Sorry for not being on the boards recently just had a manic few days of it.  So had my scan on Thursday instead of yesterday and as suspected my lead follicle is ready it measured 22mm.  Also my lining was nice at 10mm so I'm really happy.     And today I think I'm surging.  Getting a bit obsessed about this but tested at 9am with the clearblue and a cheap one and the cheap one showed a slightly darker line than yesterday but the clearblue was negative.  So then tested 1/2 hour ago witht he cheap one only and it's darker still.  So I think I'll test around 5 or 6 with another clearblue and  that it's positive.  So this means I'll have ET on Friday 12th.  Verrrrrry nervous about it all.

Pinkpixie am delighted to hear you're PUPO yeah!!!      lots for you

Gemma you are sounding good in my book?   Pains I think are good signs of implantatino?     for you!!

Rox any news? Dying to hear about your transfer... will check later. 

Lmt all the best for tomorrow.   

Hi everyone else.  I'm sorry I'm cr*p and am losing track of everyone on this forum... fab that we've got loads of us to support each other  

Love Lou xx


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1 

hope ure all ok. 

im finally pupo-i had 2 embreyos put back,one was 8 cell and the other was 6 cell(it was originally 8 cell),so im just lay on the couch now lazing about, db came in with me he said i didnt see them goin in on the screen , it was just blank. my bladder was so full the nurse was laughin at it when she scanned me she said wow that is a full bladder, i thought it mite pop.

it feels rly wierd now just   for bfp for all of us  

hope u get ya surge 2day louisa.xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61

hi all i am currently on my 2 ww and its driving me insane looking into everything had 2 8 cell embies transferred on the 28th is anyone else around the same stage?

xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Hi have added myself to the list

Lmt417  9th Feb, AF due from 7th
Eli1000  11th Feb, AF due from 9th
Gemma 13th Feb, AF due from 9th?
Jo82 15th Feb, AF due from 10th
Pinkpixie 20th Feb AF due from 17th

Roxy   on being PUPO what is your OTD the nurses laughed at me with my bladder as well apparently i had the fullest one of the day!!!  Thats great having 2 embies put back.  Try and reax.

Louisa hope u have had your surge i got obsessed with the tests as well cos like you could see the line getting darker on the cheap ones.

Fingerscrossed hi how is the 2ww going

Beck good on you being hungover!!!!!

LMT good luck for test tomorrow everything crossed for u 

Eli hopefully nauseous is a good sign and not a tummy bug

Jo twinges are good

Hi gemma hope you are feeling more positive today

Pumpkinbely hi how are u
when are u testing
Charlie hi
Gantypants hi

hi to everyone i have missed

AFM still resting up DH has gone to trafford centre with in laws to get his eye lasered so ours is going to be a fun house tonight!!!


----------



## fingerscrossed61

its going ok had a bit of a down day yesterday was having cramps very much like af and i convinced myself it hadn't worked don't feel to bad today though anybody else had the same thing?xxxx


----------



## Louisa33

woo hoo surged!! Smiley face and everything.  Such a relief.  So will book in with clinic Monday morning for Friday transfer.  Yeah!!

L xx


----------



## Jo82

Congatulations lousia....wishing you loads of luck for et.

Fingerscrossed...hi ya and welcome! There's a few of us whose had twinges    
That they are a good sign.

Pp....I made the mistake of drinking too much water too soon. By the time we got there I had a practice my pelvic floor exericises! Had to pee a little and stop mid way through   So very difficult!!!

Roxy...congratualtions on being pupo.

Bec....thanks for that advice. Glad things are calming down you for you. You still sound so together and calm.   to you. 

El...glad I'm not the only one with varying symptoms and timings. 

Anyone else experienced very sexual dreams and generally feeling horny? Just found a poll of it when I was looking to see if it was normal! Very bizarre, usually only feel anywhere close to this feeling around ov time.

Hormones hey!!! Xxx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi Girls,


Bec hope your feeling abit better hun. Its hard enough having emotional pain without physical pain too. Alcohol always helps soften the blow.  

Louisa...congrats on the surge...bet your real excited now 

Roxy, congratulations on being PUPO  

Jo..i havent had sexual dreams but I have dreamt that I got a BFP on a test stick twice now..hope its a sign. What symptoms have u had today?

Welcome fingers crossed...what day are u on?

How u feeling PP?

Hope u other girls are ok too...come back and tell us how ur getting on.
Need to do another post...wont let me carry on waffling


----------



## Eli1000

Well girls, DH took me on a lovely suprise day out to the sculpture park nr Wakefield, we also booked tickets to see Avatar in 3d at the IMAX in bradford for his birthday in a few weeks. Symptoms wize well Im   my symptoms are pregnancy and not a bug because this mornings nausea has carried on all day..on and off... I also felt so tired I couldnt do the whole sculpture park thing so we made it brief. So hope this is a good sign for me. Just been to ASDA and was going to buy a test but didnt because if it showed up neg it wud ruin our lovely day...bought a curry instead   Im reallly gonna try and wait it out and see if AF arrives on TUE.

Oooohhh...and superstitious me.. when I was at the indoor gallery I saw some little tiles with captions on them. Just as I approached them I noticed this 1st one said 'we are about to start a new adventure'.
Whilst feeling reallly nauseous and pretending to enjoy myself I thought...oooh.. wonder if that will be us saying that soon...then I took another step and saw another tile behind it that said..'im going to have a baby'. It was so weird it sent a shiver down my spine..i just hope its a sign  
Chat soon   El xxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61

hiya girls i'm on day 9 xxxxxxx


----------



## roxy1984

hi

Hi have added myself to the list

Lmt417  9th Feb, AF due from 7th
Eli1000  11th Feb, AF due from 9th
Gemma 13th Feb, AF due from 9th?
Jo82 15th Feb, AF due from 10th
Pinkpixie 20th Feb AF due from 17th
roxy1984-22th feb af due from the 17th

hi fingerscrossed61 

congrats on the surge louisa  

goodluck for 2morow lmt   

pinkpixe-i no im trying to chill and think positive dont no how long that will last as soon as the af pains cum it will out the window, i had a man aswell he was really nice though, he said my lining was nice and thick, told them id bin drinking the pineapple juice, the nurse was laughin saying have u got that off the internet, the guy was asking when i satrted it and that though, he said hed never heard of it b4,gonna carry on with it though cant do ne harm, is your test date 16 days? mines on the 22/2 which is over the 2wks, although dosnt rly matter coz af due b4 then.it will be back to st marys after this if it dosnt work though coz they thawed all 5.xx

hi jo82- i read on that 2ww board quite a few girls gettinn havin dreams like that, it mite be a good sign for u.

eli1000-i think your sickness sounds promising, and the tiles i keep checkin 2 see if my dog can sense ne thin, wen my friend came round and she was pregant my dog kept wantin 2 sniff her belly it was dead funny. keep trying to get her 2 sniff  my belly she isnt intersested though ha.

db just bought sum non alochalic beer in 2 drink can pretend im gettin drunk.xx

hope every1 else is ok.xx


----------



## Jo82

Roxy...lol at trying to get the dog to sniff you. My cat isn't looking any different at me apart from the usual 'why aren't you feeding me more' look. 

Fingerscrossed...more than half way there! I'm on day 8.

El...Your symptoms sound positive. I know what you mean about signs! I'm willing to grasp any bit of hope...including 3 day tarot Reading and fortune cookie on ********. My tarot indicated past: struggles, present: a man I could trust, future: things becoming easier and getting the thing I want or win something. My rotund cookie said I would get I would get good news soon.  

  

asked df to pray last night...he says he did       

good luck beautiful ladies xxx

loads of hugs to bec xxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61

Thanks jo I'm trying to stay as strong and positive as possible how u feeling getting any cramps etc? Xxxx


----------



## Jo82

Hi fingerscrossed... I started with twinges on Wednesday so when embies were 5 days old. Been getting them occassionally since. 

 been to the loo and when I wiped there was a very light pink tint to my cm. Could only see it as we have White loo roll and very bright spot lights. Feel really emotional and scared because I don't think it has worked. Af started off like this last time and I'm due on around Wednesday so now is the right sort of time for the spotting to start. Not got any cramps though. 
   that it is not af xxx


----------



## lmt417

Morning Ladies,

It's a BFP for me!!!    

We cant believe it, completely shocked! Wont be settled til the clinic have confirmed it but tests showing a very strong line both yesterday afternoon and this morning! 

I hope I have started a good run of BFP's for everyone!

Lmt x


----------



## Guest

Lmt .... Congrats glad to hear you also had few symptoms gives me hope x enjoy !!!

Love gemma x


----------



## Beckwm

Morning of lahdies of babydom

Thank you for your msgs of support. I am pretending to be strong, but actually I am a total mess. This is my 4th m/c, and I've had enough of them to last a lifetime. Ho hmmm. However, my DD cheered me up no end this morning. She is a total peach.  

LMT - you clever, clever, lucky supergal!    
This is your first fert go, isn't it, if I read your signature correctly? Clever you! Clever bod! I have everything corssed for you. Our first go at IVF+ICSI (not our first fert go, which was IUI) also resulted in our first babe - our lovely Perla. I'm on ******** as Beck Ward Murphy, so feel free to check me out, and thus piccies of my darling, should you wish.

Jo82 - spotting can be a normal part of implantation, and occur around the time that your period is due. Hang on in there.

Happy Sunday to everyone else. Keeping thinking positive thoughts and chanting: "I am a goddess. Angelina and Keira have nothing on me. I am fab!!!" 

Bxx


----------



## Eli1000

LMT...CONGRATULATIONS..dont actually know how to do all the funky signs but im sooooooo happy for u!!!!!!!!! I bet ur over the moon!! Have a happy and healthy 8 and a half months xxx

Jo..I know its hard but try not to worry. Its very likely it could be implantation...happening this early. Dont forget this is a fet not fresh so it maybe diff to last time. Im    its gonna be a good sign.

Beck   So sorry to hear uve had such a tough time hunni.

AFM.. well Im gonna test today too. I honestly feel so anxious about doing it but Im gonna have too. I cant keep going round thinking i could be potentially pregnant if Im not. It surely cant be good for ur mental health. I dont feel sick or preganant today...   but I have to do it. Going to a family party at 4. Unsure whether to test b4 i go or after. dont wanna be   whilst im there. OMG, as im writing this i feel emotional...I have a genuine fear of that second box on preg tests...I cant bear to see it blank.

A worried El xxx


----------



## Beckwm

El- please let us know how you get on. Good luck babe xxxxx


----------



## roxy1984

hi


congrats lmt  , rly happy for you, did you have ne symptoms? if u had 2 back it could be a sign of twins to get an early strong result.xx

jo82, hope it good new with the spotting it could be implantation  

pinkpixie-have u got ne twinges yet? bin gettin a few in my ovary area.xx

eli1000-im the same i hate pregnancy tests, loads of    for when u do it though, id probly do it after the party coz just in case its a bfn   its not, u dont wanna be there bottlein all up, try not to pee for a few hrs though coz you want strong urine, coz it wont be mornin pee, good luck   

hope every1 ok, goodluck to ne 1 testin soon.xx


----------



## Jo82

Just a quick post before I put the dinner on...only just woke up whoops!

Congratulations lmt   over the moon for you chickie.

El...I know what you mean about being scared of the test. I had to get df to
look on the fresh go. It was still horrible when he said it was negative. Crossing everything possible for you     for a bfp for you. 

Afm: no more spotting seen yet. Trying to be positive but it's so hard as I'm usually have spotting anyway on every cycle. Usually brown though. But then again do I usually check the loo roll after pee'ing...maybe not so maybe my af always starts like this. Oh I give up thinking about it...as if!

Last night I had some bizarre dreams!!! One of the strangest involved having ivf but the procedure had been changed so that a goldfish was somehow containing the sperm and then the goldfish was inserted like a pesseries up the front...alive!!! The goldfish then somehow released the sperm and I had to remove the goldfish after 14 days. In it I was crying to df because the goldfish was dead...but he was saying obviously it's dead now after being stuck up there for 14 days with no
water, it's done it's job. I woke before finding out the result of the hpt! 

Very very bizarre!!!  

Roxy and bec...hope you are both right about implantation bleeding.


----------



## Eli1000

Girls...Im pregnant!!! BFP so clear and strong on an asda test and a clearblue...we are utterly delighted!!
I cant believe it! Im so shocked! So glad I wasnt imagining all my symptoms!!

Oh I hope and   this is a sticky bean.

Ill be hear to support the rest of u girls until u get ur BFP's.  I have a feeling this is a lucky thread.

Lmt417  9th Feb, AF due from 7th BFP
Eli1000  11th Feb, AF due from 9th BFP
Gemma 13th Feb, AF due from 9th?
Jo82 15th Feb, AF due from 10th
Pinkpixie 20th Feb AF due from 17th
roxy1984-22th feb af due from the 17th


----------



## Jo82

Whooooooooooo-hoooooooooooooooo 

     congratulations!!!       

So happy for you   for the good news to continue!!! 

And I'm very glad your symptoms are pg related...even more so because we have had very similar symptoms all the way through. You and lmt have upped my much needed    today. 

Fingers crossed for the rest of us xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Lmt congratulations         am so pleased for you what a great start to the thread!!!

Eli congratulations          i must admit your symptoms did sound very positive!!

Well hopefully this great news will continue all the way through the thread

Roxy how are u doing when are u thinking of testing

Gemma how are u

Jo how are you holding up could it be implantation bleeding sending you ltos of  

Louisa hi how are u

Beck glad your DD is making you smile sending you lots of   

Fingerscrossed have u had anymore symptoms??

Hi to charlie gantypants pumkinbely and everyone else

AFM felt a bit funny this morning had a bath (not a hot one and a quick one) and then when i got out felt a bit sick and faint went to trafford centre as DH had his eye check up and kept getting really hot flushes.  I know it is to early to have any symptoms to must be all in my head!!!!


----------



## fingerscrossed61

Pixie I'm getting vague af cramps now not as many I feel a hit headachey and dizzy and a little sick but that's about it huni cramps have subsided alot and had no bleeding at all that normal? Xxxxx


----------



## roxy1984

hi

congrats eli1000  ,ure symptoms did sound positive.xxx

pinkpixie-not sure wen 2 test ,will do it earlier than test date or af will just show up, how u feelin? i keep gettinn pains in my ovary area do u? xx

hi 2 every 1 else.xx


----------



## pinkpixie

fingerscrossed AF cramps are very normal a lot of my preganat friends have had them, other symptoms sound promising   that it is good news for you.  When is your OTD??

Roxy have had a few twinges but not sure if thta is side effect from ET.  Am trying not to symptom spot but have decided that its impossible not too!!!  AM back at accupuncturist on tues so hopefully that will help me feel more sane.

I know i will be testing early partly cos i have that many tests   and partly cos i am just impatient.  Cos i am taking temp everyday as well so will know before AF comes wether it has worked or not cos temperature will have dropped.  I read yesterday that you get a temp drop when implanation occurs so that is the latest symptom that i am obsessing about!!!!


----------



## Beckwm

El - you give me new hope that all is not s&&& with the world. well done xxx


----------



## Guest

Congrats Eli ... For me I am feeling more negative than before don't think it's going to happen for me can't even bring myself to test as then I will know definatly it's a no and I don't think I can cope x can't really stop crying xxx. Sorry


----------



## pinkpixie

gemma


----------



## Jo82

Lots of   and   have you had any reason to think that or just a feeling? 

It's horrible isn't it. I'm sick of feeling tearful and not sure I can go through this again if it doesn't work   xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Jo/Gemma it is horrible isnt it and i am too questioning if i could do it again if it doesnt work but i suppose u have to try and remind yourself that it will all be worth it once we get that BFP!!!!

AFM have just been loo and when i wiped there was smallest amount of brown mucas on paper am trying to convince myself it is implantation bleed but it is prob too early??

sending us all lots of


----------



## jacqui.g

This 2ww is  . Just      and thinking    to you all, and together we cn get through it.

sending you all   and   

Jacks


----------



## Beckwm

PinkPixie - when I had my fresh cycle I bled from transfer to about 6.5 wks. Keep the faith, hon. Bxx


----------



## lmt417

Eli - Wooohooooo!!!!             I am so pleased for you - has it sunk in for you yet? It hasn't for me at all - going to buy more tests tomorrow so I can keep checking   

Beckwm -   You are such a strong person. You will pick yourself up and it will be your turn soon, I just know it.    I dont have a ******** page, I'm a social networking leper - apart from this site! Will get my DH to show me how to find you.

Roxy - I am worried it may be twins as the line was very dark!    I had hardly any symptoms, a bit of cramping 4-5 days after ET then nothing. I've had no spotting at all.

Jo - What a crazy dream!!! When are you going to test, have you decided?  

Gemmasb - You are holding out well.   you get a good result.    

Thanks to everyone for the congratulations.  Here's hoping there are lots more BFPs to come  

Lmt x


----------



## fingerscrossed61

i had a crazy dream last night girls i was having a baby by c section it was so so vivid never had dreams like that before hmmmm

xxxx


----------



## roxy1984

hi
gemma hope ure feelin better, if you got no af there still a grt chance it worked    it has for you

pinlpixie-that sounds good coz it wud be to early for af.

  for you to that its a bfp

lmt- do u not wants twins? i defo want twins  

fingerscrossed-it could be a premonition not a dream!!

has ne else ahd a pain in one side? think it probly from et coz only had it done yesterday, but didnt think id get these pains coz thought it was ec that made ur stomach bloated etc, just abit worriedd how it on one side.xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61

roxy is was so weird my dh was with me the sheet was up to my chest but i didn't see any babies then i woke up xxx

i've got a few pains but nothing really now xxx


----------



## Eli1000

Thankyou girls...never thought Id see the day where ppl wud congratulate me. Its surreal, keep having to pinch myself to check Im not dreaming.

Gemma, please dont lose hope yet. I know its hard..I felt likt u do this morning before I tested. I thought i cant cope with this anymore. But u musnt get too upset incase ur babies are trying to snuggle in. U have had cramps so it could be a very good possibility. 

LMT..no it hasnt sunk in. I keep panicking now coz ive tested early..i keep thinking what if they telll u to test on OTD for a reason..such as if babies dont wanna stick..i need to get past Tue AF day. Having lower back cramps which are so not welcome. I dont mind the sickness tho

Becks   I so hope you are getting all the support u need right now. Im glad u have ur little peach to love..although it still isnt easy. 

Pink Pixie the brown stuff sounds very positive. Be kind to yourself get plenty of rest etc.
Bloody post thing stopping me writing..back in a mo...


----------



## Eli1000

me again  
Jo & fingerscrossed your vivid dreams and feeling emotional sound like a good sign. I dreamt twice that I did a test and saw a positive result. Ive heard alot of women have this dream before finding out they r pregnant...maybe our bodies trying to tell us something. 
Roxy how are u finding the 2ww so far??

Not sure u want a list of symptoms girls but i know i constantly googled them so if u do..here are a few I got: sticky CM (TMI) but alot
cramps around implantation (3 days after a 3 day transfer) and on off twinges throughout
mild nausea..getting worse as days go by
on off tiredness..yet other times full of energy
shooting pain (breath taking) only today. didnt need to wee more and sometimes had no symptoms whatsoever. infact id describe them as short waves that wud disappear soon after they arrived. Until today and yesterday where they have been stronger.
El xxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61

thanks eli my cramps kind of come and go really quickly to not as painful as my af and there nearly gone now completely
hoping so much for a positive thursday had 2x8 cells embies transferred and my consultant said my womb was fab because i'm young so its all down to fate now xxx


----------



## Beckwm

Re symptoms of preg that El has posted, I had bloating, sore boobs, tiredness and indigestion. The day of the m/c these all subsided, so I reckon they are VERY GOOD SIGNS. I had them all last time, on my fresh cycle, too.


----------



## fingerscrossed61

That's good then I fdon't know what I would do without this sight seriously guys xxxxx


----------



## Louisa33

Just a quick one but brilliant news Lmt and Eli 

Yeah!!!!            


Gemma lot and lots of      hang in there

Pinkpixie hope that's a good sign.. sounds good!

Hi fingerscrossed, Beckwm, Roxy, Charlie, Jo82 and anyone else i've forgotten

Let's hope we can all have BFPs on this lucky lucky thread!!!  It gives me real confidence that natural FETs can work...!!

Love L xx


----------



## Beckwm

Hi Louisa

See my posts. Didn't work out, but thanks for the thought anyway.
Bx


----------



## Louisa33

So sorry Beckwm.  Feel really stupid just lost track of who's where.   
Hope you're doing alright.

L xx


----------



## Jo82

El...thanks for that list. I've had all those you had...I'm getting a fair amount of cm...to the point of checking if it's af. Nausea isn't so bad now mainly when hungry the other day.

Lmt...not planning on testing until test day. Providing we don't know by then due to af. Df doesn't want me to test even one day early. He's taken the day off work especially. 

Pp...could be implantation or could be from et if it wasn't long ago as the cervix can be disrupted. 

Hi to everyone else     to us all xxx


----------



## Beckwm

Louisa - hey don't worry. Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## fingerscrossed61

hey girls quickly checking in before i head off to work lol

had another bizarre dream i was testing and it was a really strong positive end of dream strange huh?xxxx

hope you ladies are ok?xxxx


----------



## lucy2013

Hey Everyone

lmt,Eli Congrats on your BFP     So pleased for you both bet you feel on top of the world    

I am having a bit of a emotional morning just not feeling so positive this morning this is so hard i juts want to no now so if its a BFN then can book in the next treatment. lmt,Eli did either of you have constipation? sorry for the question but i remember having that on my other BFP and not really had it this time so thats why i am feeling a bit low today thinking its prob not worked.   

Hi to everyone else how your all doing well. Big     to you all

This is starting to become very hard this TWW 

Charlie xxx


----------



## lucy2013

Hi fingerscrossed61 

I have been having the most Vivid dreams everynight they are very strange i must say 

Charlie xxx


----------



## Jo82

Well the spotting is looking the same as it does every month. It's not looking good for me. Waiting for the clinic to call back for advice but thinks it's game over for us. My previous icis cycle started like this just as it does each month.   feel very sad this morning.


----------



## pinkpixie

Jo   that its not AF try and stay positive hun i know its so hard   

Charlie    and some   

Fingerscrssed dreams sound good i have really vivid dreams after accupuncture but not pregnancy related

Roxycould be implantation pain but would say if it got really bad to ring clinic for advise

Eli and Lmt has it sunk in yet

Louisa hi are you still looking for et on fri

Gemma how are u feeling today

hi to everyone else

AFM have had a temp dip which could be a could sign as could mean implantation will occur today but could just be a normal dip.  Have no other symptoms whatsoever   although i do know deep down that it is far too early for any!!!!
Has anyone named their embies  ours is called Austin cos it was frozen like austin powers or leon as kings of leon kept playing on et day  
Am worried now that it wont work cos only had 1 transferred has everyone else had 2?


----------



## Guest

For me it's been a rubbish day been up since 3am woke early and couldn't stop crying. I know it hasn't worked. I have been checking my cervix and it is coming down I am sure of it it's still soft but open I think x it was quite high and closed earlier in the week. I have read so much on the Internet I am going mad x not sure what to do ? Shall I test and know but then I will doubt it until af arrives so still no wine or shall I wait and see if af arrives ? No ovary twinges today no nausea today either mo sore boobs. I have more of an heavy feeling but could this be af pains but I don't normally get them until full flow !!!! I  just want to get on with my life !!!


----------



## pinkpixie

gemma


----------



## lucy2013

Hi Gemma

I am the same as you today i dont think my cycle has worked so i am gutted. I felt positive up till today and now its all gone and i just cant stop crying. I am having some lower back ach and few AF cramps too so i am sure af is on its way.

I just want to no now so i can try and move on feel so low   

When is your test date hun? Mine is wed af is due wed too lovely hey

Charlie xx


----------



## pinkpixie

charlie


----------



## fingerscrossed61

yeah very weirds usually happens when i get up to do my pessarie then try and go back to sleep lol hmmm both been baby related so far could be because my friend has just had her little boy and i saw photos of her and him though when they were in hospital but tests ones i have no clues cramps have nearly gone feel different i think my appetite isn't very much and i was feeling sick this morning also my tummy just feels weird hmmmm xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roxy1984

hi

charlie and gemma  ,i rly hope use feel better, its not over for either of u, neither of u ave got af yet. i no it so hard to stay positive, i keep thinkin im handlin it ok  then i get this wave of dread and start thinkin who am i kiddin this isnt goin 2 work for me, its so hard    

jo82-  its not af, i have read on hear that implantation can look like af.xx

fingerscrossed-ure symptoms sound good, when are u testing?

pinkpixie-the pain has gone a bit now still every now and again, but still mainly on one side, maybe its just from et, ive got nada symptoms other than the pain every now and again, what dip your temp dip to? i mite try 2 do mine, although i havnt done them to compare, is that what uve bin doin?

louisa-u bkd in for et?
hi 2 every 1 else


----------



## Eli1000

Hi Girls,

big   to all u girls feeling sad today. I had sad days too, its normal...I was sad because somtimes id have no symptoms and just feel like AF was coming. Its so hard to deal with..makes u feel like ur going mad. Im hoping and   that it works for u all. Gemma when are u going to test?

Jo, I rang the hospital today worried about the fact that I started with really bad lower back pain last night(more like in the top of my bottom..like b4 AF). I asked if I had be silly testing early..was there still a chance AF could arrive. She said I had to ring back on OTD as they wont book u in for a scan until then...made me sad as I felt like my BFP wasnt real..or adequate enough. I have tested today and its stil BFP but still getting these back pains which are not welcome at all. AF due tomorrow...makes me scared she is building up to her grand unwelcome entrance. However nurse said if i get any bleeding not to worry straight away as lots of women bleed and some bleed all the way through pregnancy. Remember ur symptoms are very promising so hopefully its just implantation.

 and    to all..I need to g rest now. My lower back is so painful   its not AF rearing ugly head!!!
Whoever asked about constipation...I dont have any..more regular if anything


----------



## Guest

Sorry girls to break the chain its a bfn for me very sad yet again going to try a fresh cycle as soon as

good luck to those with a bfp and those testing soon


----------



## fingerscrossed61

ahhh gemma sorry huni big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Eli1000

Gem. Im still secretely hoping that you have tested too early. Youe embies were smaller at the beginning so  will need more time to grow before implanting.     that AF stays away for you xxx


----------



## Jo82

Gemma I'm so sorry to hear that   wishing it could be different. It's such a cruel process and very unfair. No words will comfort you but you are in my thoughts. 

Afm: spoke to clinic...they eventually called me back 7 hours after my first call   nurse advised me to stop the aspirin and increase the pesseries to 3x daily. Spotting isn't any worse just brown cm when wiping. No more twinges though   have got sore boobs though - must be the pesseries as it only got worse when I increased them. 

Anyway I'm watching a programme on Nostradamus and apparently 9/11 kicked off the end of the world
so it's just a matter of time. What a bloody joyful day   Xxx


----------



## Louisa33

Aw Gemma    
WHen is your OTD? Could you have tested too early?  So so sorry hun.  It's just a lottery this is, pure and simple.  Take it easy hun.

Jo I hope you're not wrong.. have you tested?  

Charlie hope you're doing OK.  not long to wait.  Lots of    for you too...

Eli I think back pain is probably another "good" sign of things changing.  Be careful you dont' do any heavy lifting as apparnetly your back can go funny even from day one of pregnancy. 

Lmt you doing OK?

Hi Beckwm

Roxy and FIngerscrossed - when are your OTDS?

Pinkpixie don't worry about only having one.. they're only putting one back in me too.. even if two are defrosted.  It only takes one...

AFM well ET is booked for Thursday 11th at 2pm (not Friday!).  Apparently they call the surge day day 0 and then the blast is put back day 5.  Suits me as that's an extra day of snuggling in (if it happens).  Don't know how I feel!  I work out my AF is due 20th Feb (on the dot) and so as with all you lot my AF will arrive before OTD if this doesn't work.. so no need to test really... argh so nerve wracking.. and it's not as if I can drink any wine to calm down either!!!

Right night night all 

L xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61

The 11th this thurs Hun xxx


----------



## Jo82

Good luck for et lousia. No I haven't tested not due to test until
next Monday. Seems so far away. Df doesn't want me testing early as we will need to test on the
Monday anyway with the clinic one.


----------



## pumpkinbelly

Congratulations to those with the bfps!!!  Fantastistic news.  

Sorry & a big hug to those with bfns.

Sorry I've been abit quiet on here but I've been feeling emotional & anxious & negative about the whole thing & don't want to ruin the positive vibe.  I've had no symptoms & don't think it's worked.  I'm working on the 'if you haven't got anything nice to say don't say anything at all' principal.  Am testing Wednesday so will let you know how I get on though.

Good luck to everyone.  Big hugs all round xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo82

Awwwwww pumpkinbelly...you shouldn't have to feel like you shouldn't post. If there's anywhere you can be negative and get much needed support it's here. If you read back we have all been fairly negative at some point in the 2ww...or in my case most of it recently. 

Good luck to you for Thursday x

afm: no more brown blood but been feeling the twinges again last night. Got tummy ache this morning not sure if it's af type of ache or damn pesseries playing havoc with my bowels again. Really rather tired this morning and not looking forward to uni...thankfully it's only 3 hours and then I'm off for acupuncture. Hoping to feel more positive after that.
   for us all xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Jo glad blood had stopped hopefully was an implantation bleed

Pumkinbelly    and please dont worry about posting negative things we are here for you 

Roxy temp didnt dip by much is back up even higher today at 36.87 i think u would need to have already been doing it to get a trend.  Have you ever done your temp as you could use old charts if you have them.  The only reason i have done it this cycle is so i can have warning when af comes as temp will drop and stay down 2 days before

Gemma    it is poss that you have tested too early arer u going to test again or just wait and see if AF turns up

Fingerscrossed good luck for your test

Louisa good luck for thurs   

Eli hope your backache gets better

Hi to Charlie, Bec and Lmt

AFM still n symptoms temp has gone back up am at accupuncture this afternoon which always helps and then got to get ready to go back to work tomorrow


----------



## Jo82

PP....sounds like good news about the temp dip. I can't check my temp with shifts as I never get up at the same time usually. How did acupuncture go? Did yours say anything about your pulses. Went for mine today and my pulses were fuller and slippery as they usually are in pg....BUT the acupuncturist said it is likely to be affected by the progestrone...so no help in my case!!!

No more brown bleeding, sore boobs and a few twinges. Felt funny earlier...funny taste in mouth and queasy but it went away after fresh air and mints.

This computer is doing my head in...keeps missing letters so have to recheck each post. Hopefully DF will order a Macbook later!!! xxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61

my otd is the 11th Feb xxx


----------



## Jo82

*Lmt417 9th Feb, AF due from 7th BFP
Eli1000 11th Feb, AF due from 9th BFP
Fingerscrossed 11th Feb 
Gemma 13th Feb, AF due from 9th?   It's too soon for your test Gemma.
Jo82 15th Feb, AF due from 10th
Pinkpixie 20th Feb AF due from 17th
roxy1984-22th feb af due from the 17th

Anyone else to add?*


----------



## fingerscrossed61

thank you jo big hugs xxxx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi Girls,

How are all my natural Fet girls today? Sending some   to all of u!!

Jo Im really pleased the bleed has stopped. Thats what we like to hear..was just babies getting snuggly!! Is a tough business trying to get comfy! Have you missed pumpkin off the list. I think she is testing tommorow. Charlie is due AF on wed but unsure when her test date is.

Charlie..dont lose hope, I got a BFP and have lower back ache and sometimes feel cramps..My nurse said its normal to feel that way aroung the time AF was supposed to be due.

Roxy how are the pains?

Gemma, how are u feeling hun .. Im still hoping this is your month    

Becks are you ok hun? Big   to you xx

Fingerscrossed good luck for Thurs hun xx











Pinkpixie its still early days but your temps sound positive  

Pumpkinbelly dont lose hope. Loads of women have no symptoms and get BFP's. Good luck for tommorow hunni xxx

Louisa best of luck for Thursday..really is a special day!!


----------



## fingerscrossed61

Thankyou I'm in bed with lower back pain and mild cramps I think feel bizarre normal 2 days before otd? Xxxx good luck everyone keep positive gem xxxxx


----------



## Jo82

Found this on another thread hop it helps with the visualization http://www.visembryo.com/baby/pregnancytimeline.html

I'll try to find everyone else's OTP's unless any log on first and add them to the list.

By the way...TMI...these increased psseries are giving me terrible wind  lol xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Jo am so glad i am not on the pessaries although i do worry that my body could do with the extra support.  It is a pain trying to do temp at the same time there is no way you could do it with shifts.  Sounds god what your accupuncturist said mine said the sassme thing about chnages in pulse during pregnancy but said it would be too early to tell for me.

Lousia in case i dont get chnace tomorow good luck for thurs  

fingerscrossed how you feeling 

gemma hope u feeling better


AFM i tested before knowing it would be negativebut trying to ake the pressure of for when i start testing properly mad i know   but i have enough tests.  Accupuncture was good but still no symptoms

love n hugs
h


----------



## fingerscrossed61

Hi h just a bit of back ache and tummy ache confused? Anyone else had this 2 days before otd? Xxxxx


----------



## lucy2013

Hi Fingerscrossed61 

I had back ach all day yesterday and it went of today now started again this evening not sure what to think, How are you feeling now?

Hi to everyone eles

Charlie xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61

Hi Charlie I feel ok just in bed bit of back ache that's about it honey u? Xxxxx


----------



## lucy2013

Me to i am ok though trying to stay positive i remember having back ach when i got pregnant with my son so i no it can be very normal but im just scared its my AF on the way.

Charlie xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61

Ah I see I'm really constipated as well now lol which is a but painful trying to think back ache us fine not af same as u Hun xxxxx


----------



## Jo82

Pp....I know what you mean about tests...how   is this...I keep couting them to check they are still there...3 in total the clinic one. I don't dare test!   

Backache...this is fairly common in pg isn't it. But can also be due to lots of things like sleeping awkwardly. Contsipation can make you feel terrible as well.  

AFM: No more bleedin, lots of gunk coming out of everywhere lol, sore boobs..pesseries are definately working

OMG just watching shameless and one of the girls has had a abortion...why oh why does every programme I like have something to do with pg in then...same with glee. Every film we watched made reference to pg or babies argggghhhhh   

On a brighter note we have purchased a Macbook because this laptop is doing my head in!

   
Lmt417  9th Feb, AF due from 7th BFP
Eli1000  11th Feb, AF due from 9th BFP
Fingerscrossed 11th Feb 
Gemma 13th Feb, AF due from 9th?       It's too soon for your test Gemma.
Jo82 15th Feb, AF due from 10th
Pinkpixie 20th Feb AF due from 17th
roxy1984-22th feb af due from the 17th

Anyone else to add?


----------



## pumpkinbelly

Thanks for all being so kind but unfortunately I can confirm it's a bfn for me again PB xxx


----------



## lucy2013

Morning everyone 

well woke up this am at 5 to do the test and   for us cant believe it it was a really strong line which came up really quick so the back ach was a good thing after all.   

Pumpkinbelly im so sorry i really am when was your test date? thinking of you and sending lots of     

Hope everyone else is well 

Charlie xxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61

Hey Charlie maybe there is hope with me and my backache for tommo huni congrats babes 
pumpkin so sorry Hun xxxx


----------



## lucy2013

Thank you fingerscrossed61 I really thought that it was af on its way the back ach was really bad two days before test day and then it eased a bit yesterday.

I no its early days but very pleased

Charlie x


----------



## fingerscrossed61

You've given me a bit of hope Charlie my backs a bit better boobs are sore though Xxxx


----------



## Eli1000

Congratulations Charlie ..wooohooooo!!!! I know what u mean by the back ache..i tested four days early but then got really bad bad ache..very painful for two nights..just like AF was coming..has gone now though. Must be a BFP sign  

Pumpkin Im so sorry hunni   Take some time out with ur DH. 

Gotta go, im at work..but had to pop on to see how u girls are getting on.

Good luck everyone else.. chat later xxx


----------



## louise85

Congrats Charlie     you must be over the moon.

I'm having a FET at H&E, tx is due for sat, so you have given me lots of hope that it can work.


XXXX


----------



## Jo82

pumpkinbelly, really really sorry to hear the it was a bfn. Nothing helps ease the pain I guess other than time. Have you thought where you will go from here? It's so hard isn't it x

Louise...good luck for Saturday.

El...hope work isn't too bad. Has it sunk in yet?  

fingerscrossed...  it's a good sign. I had backache yesterday but think it was more to do with dodgy chairs at uni! Good luck for tomorrow      

Charlie...huge congratulations!!!   

Afm: still no more brown bleeding, got sore boobs, queasy and the horny dreams are back! Think the extra

progestrone is working! Back on nights tonight as well.


----------



## Jo82

Lmt417 9th Feb, AF due from 7th BFP
Eli1000 11th Feb, AF due from 9th BFP
pumpkinbelly 10th feb  
Charlie...10th Feb BFP
Fingerscrossed 11th Feb 
Gemma 13th Feb, AF due from 9th? (Hoping it was too soon for your test Gemma)
Jo82 15th Feb, AF due from 10th
Pinkpixie 20th Feb AF due from 17th
roxy1984-22th feb af due from the 17th

Anyone else to add?


----------



## Beckwm

No point in adding me   , although for a few days I was on cloud 99! Am now in depths of despair   . For any ladies getting a negative, remember it's better than a positive and then a m/c. Take deep breaths, scoff more choccy and timetable in a big treat for you and your DH.

Big hugs to you all - you are doing SO well! xxx


----------



## Jo82

Sorry Bec hope you don't think it was insensitive...it's just the list was started keep track of who was testing when. As yours was before the list I didn't think about adding you. It was more of a future list.


----------



## Beckwm

Jo - don't worry!


----------



## roxy1984

hi
hope u feel ok  pumpkin belly  , 

congrats charlie- had a feeling you wud get a bfp, hope it all goes well 

good luck for 2morrow louisaxx

hope evry 1 else geyin on ok,

ive decided im stoppin symptom spotting, im sure im inventing symptoms at the moment, the only one that stands out, is bin getting cramps  but more in one side,was at my nanas yesterday and i was holdin my belly coz kept gettin em she asked if i had stomach ache, its not strong its just crampy,  im not holding out much hope but trying to stay positive.af due 1 wk 2day   she stays awayxx


----------



## pinkpixie

charlie big congratulations     

Pumkinbelly   loof after yourself and DH

Louisa good luck for sat (sorry for some reason i though your et was thurs)

Jo when are you going to test??   its not the extra progesterone thats causing the symptoms

Roxy i know the symptom spotting is driving me insane cos logically i know it is prob too early to have any but it doesnt stop me  

Gemma hope you ok

fingercrossed good luck for tomorrow  

Beck hope you and DH are holding up ok

Lmt and Eli have you dates for your first scans yet??

AFM was back to work today so am feeling tired now.  Had a lot of hot flushes today and my temp was highest it has ever been this morning i hope i am not coming down with something.  It is so frustrating cos all the things i am feeling can be explained away by somethingelse


----------



## fingerscrossed61

thanks pixie i've had tonnes of hot flushes babe hoping its a good sign how did work go?xxxx


----------



## pinkpixie

fingerscrossed work wasnt too bad was teaching a course this morning which i always enjoy even though i get worked up beforehand (am still new to it) and then was in and out of meetings which meant the day went quite quickly.  Am finding it easier this time as only my boss knows.  What time will u be up in the morning to test


----------



## fingerscrossed61

ah bless you pixie xxx
i'll be up around 7 huni not at work tomo xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi all tested again and still
negative just waiting to book my review for my next treatment hopefully this will be the one. I am getting a but worried that I might never get pregnant that there is something wrong some where. Good luck to every one this thread has already bet the national 20% for fet so well done. I didn't hold out much hope fir my little 3 cells bur it was worth a try. I Am working hard at building back my relationship with dh as it always suffers as we both feel sad.  Good luck and it's probably good bye for now x


----------



## Louisa33

Charlie woo hoo well done you!!!

Hello other BFP ladies!!

Gemma really really sorry hun      

Jo and Pinkpixie and fingerscrossed.. I relaly think you three are BFPs in waiting good symptons!!!

I do have my ET tomorrow (we have another Louise on this forum now so hence the confusion).  Transfer at 2pm. Will post tomorrow night.  Verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry nervous.....  

L xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61

good luck louisa thank you for your thoughts been looking a the test just getting very nervous i feel fine tonight no cramps or anything hmmmmm xxxx


----------



## Jo82

Fingerscrossed....    for testing. Crossing everything possible for you xxx

Lousia...Good luck for ET

Gemma....  and good luck for the future. Hope your dreams come true soon.

Pp...despite having 3 plus the clinic test in the house I will be waiting until Monday to test. DF has booked a day off work so no matter the outcome we can share it together. Last time on the BFN we cried alot and cuddled all day. Trying to remember that we got through it once and will can again.   we don't have to. I've checked my symptoms against the side-effects and they match. Must be the increase making my symptoms worse whilst my body gets used to the extra hormones.

Roxy...I'm trying not to symptom spot either...it's so hard isn't it. DF keeps saying don't think about it....errrrmmmmm easy for him to say...he doesn't have to feel what may or may not be going on!

AFM: I'm knackered! Felt lousy for several hours but better when sat down. Just watched a repeat of 'To old to be a mum'. Did anyone see this? A woman in India got pg by IVF egg donation when she was around 70! Paid by cattle and a bank loan....didn't say how much for....maybe that'll be a option...lol Sure we could afford a few cows  

It wa quite interesting and I see the arguement from both sides but I guess I'm biased given the 2ww and think everyone deserves the right to be a mother regardless of age. 

Anyway I am rambling....only 3 hours until I will be in bed. Until the Macbook arrives anyway


----------



## fingerscrossed61

hi all got a bfn no bleeding or cramping so i'm confused should i have bled by now or is it meds holding it off?xxx


----------



## Jo82

fingerscrossed. So so sorry that it was a bfn.  Are you on progestrone? If so then yes it should hold af off for a few days. Most people seem to get af within a couple of days of stopping it. Not sure about the cramps...I still got those on the fresh cycle and am getting them now   

Have you got future plans for treatment? We'll be having a break to save and deal with all the pain. Wishing you loads of luck for the future whatever you do xxx


----------



## lmt417

Gemmasb, pumpkinbelly & fingerscrossed - so sorry for your BFNs     Stay strong.

Louisa - Hope your ET went well today  

Charlie -     Congratulations on your BFP. How are you feeling?

Eli - How you feeling? Has it sunk in yet?

 Hi to everyone else.

AFM I've had a few days to get my head round my BFP. It still doesnt feel real, I have hardly any symptoms, just sore (.)(.)  My first scan is 26th Feb to find out if I have 1 or 2 -the nurses at my clinic think it's 2!  

Lmt x


----------



## Jo82

LMT....ooooooooo how would feel if it's 2 I would be happy with any at the min   more the better lol xxx


----------



## Eli1000

Hey girls,

Gemmasb, pumpkinbelly & fingerscrossed - so sorry for your BFNs  

Louisa how did ET go hunni?

LMT, oooooh twinnies!!! Im constantly wondering the same...I still have a whole host of symptoms, funny niggles in tummy, on off nausea, extreme sore boobs..and oh my goodness...Ive never been so tired in my life. Its ridiculous lol! Think im having quads lol...my tummy is also absolutle huge..it grew suddenly on 1st wk of 2ww...is even bigger..i have a pregnant look!!! But Im loving every min!!

Jo, u are doing so well holding out until Mon. I bet ur both so tempted to do it early heh!!

How are u non symptom spotting  girlies   Pinkpixie and roxy!!!

Hi to anyone ive missed.

AFM.. my first scan is on the 4th of March .. yay!!
El xxxx


----------



## Beckwm

Lmt - it's so lovely to hear your joy. I was huge in my first month with twins due to OHSS. But I didn't care; I was so happy!

For the ladies who've not tested positive, please don't give up. Please. And I hope you are all getting lots of love and cuddles from your DHs.

As for me, I am starting to feel better emotionally, now that we're a full week past the m/cs. I've also stopped bleeding and generally feel more comfy 'down there'. Sadly, through stress I presume and the binge drinking of the weekend, I now have flu. Urggh! DH is looking after me as best he can and took the day off work today to do some jobs about the house. Bless him. Slept until 6ish, but am now out of bed, dolled up and doing a spot of work in front of the fire whilst DH watches Harry Hill, who he adores.
Emotionally also feeling much better. Stronger. Just want to put this behind us now and get on with life! It was supper night a la DH tonight (he does supper once a week now), and I enjoyed a plate of fish fingers and salad. It's usually something like that, and as I don't have to lift a finger, I certainly don't complain. He's also bought us a new family car today - what a lovely surprise, and we def needed one!

Lmt, El, Charlie - please let me know how many babies, etc. you've each got once you;ve had your scans, and pls keep posting through your pregnancies.

Bx


----------



## Louisa33

Hiya everyone

Jo - you haven't tested yet have you hun?  You sound a little down  

Fingercrossed I'm so so sorry hun lots and lots of  .  If you are on progesterone it can hold off AF (it did for me but doesn't always for other ladies).  See what your clinic advises.  When i got my bFN they said to stop the progesterone and retest in 2 days if I didn't get AF.. but it showed up the next day.  REally sorry I know it feels absolutely rotten.

Lmt and Eli you lucky things with scans booked and everything.  Twins eh  My sister is expecting identical twins (she's 37 and these will be her first) and she lives on the top floor apartment with no lift.  Hilarious!  Big lifestyle change coming up!  But wouldn't twins be wonderful..great support for each other through life.

Pixie how are you doing?  Are you near your OTD? 

AFM.. well have had 1 expanding blast replaced.  Apparnetly 80% when defrosted (which is good apparently - they look for 50% or more) and then it continued to expand.  No others defrosted so we're relaly happy about that as get other goes... so we are absolutely terrified and I'm trying to take it easy.  Eli and Lmt - any hints for success??

Lou xx


----------



## Beckwm

Hi Louisa

Great news on your ET. I'm not sure what the others will advise, but I think I did too much. I would advise taking things really easy for a few weeks, as you've gone through more than most to achieve a pregnancy. It's worth the investment.

Bx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi louisa,

Congratulations on being PUPO    

As Becks said..take it easy. I really listened to my body, I didnt use any perfumes or spray deoderants nor did I do any cleaning or use any products (embies dont like smells) I tried to keep my feet up as much as possible the first three days as it encourages blood flow to the womb. I also listened to my Zita West cd daily and practiced positive visualisation techniques. And of course try and eat healthily. Im not sure if it helped but I avoided caffeine altogether..including chocolate. I also had a daily glass of pineapple juice (not from concentrate). And i know its hard but try and stay positive, imagine what ur embie is doing every day. And do somthing nice and stress free. Stress can cause unwanted adrenilin in the body..not good for embies trying to stick. 

Hope this helps xxxx


----------



## Jo82

Hey there...

El...wow you were supper good through the 2ww. So far I have had chocolate, tiny amount of caffine...DF got me a drink with a meal and forgot about not having coke. Hsd some pineapple juice...a full bottle over 2 days but none since. reasonably ok diet apart from living on cupasoups to keep warm on nights. Not been that active...never am lol but didn't rest the day after as I went visiting family. It only involved eating and drinking (caffinated) tea all day. Not felt that stressed apart from about symptoms. Work has been good being on nights so that hasn't been an issue. 

bec...glad to hear you are feeling a little stronger. Have you thought about the clinic counselling service. I know it's not the same but it really helped me and several others with BFN's. It was like I could put it to rest after. 

Louisa...not tested yet chick. Not until Monday...being mega good so far! Not tempted either El...too scared as once we test that's it...at the moment there is still hope. Think I was just down as I was getting AF cramps but they went shortly after so back to being optimistic(ish)   Congratulations and being PUPO!!! Your expanding blastocyst sounds ace.

Well 3am...6 hours until I get to be in my bed! Glad work haven't blocked this site like they have f/b...it's the only thing keeping me sane(ish)! Managed to do some of my uni assignment though which is a bonus. 

Hope everyone is ok, I'll find the testing list and post it...think I'm next   xxx


----------



## Jo82

*Lmt417 9th Feb, AF due from 7th BFP
Eli1000 11th Feb, AF due from 9th BFP
pumpkinbelly 10th feb  
Charlie...10th Feb BFP
Fingerscrossed 11th Feb 
Gemma 13th Feb, AF due from 9th? 

Jo82 15th Feb, AF due from 10th
Pinkpixie 20th Feb AF due from 17th
roxy1984-22th feb af due from the 17th*


----------



## fingerscrossed61

woke up this morning girls and realised all over again the pain is so horrid still no bleed still in bed xxx


----------



## Louisa33

Aw fingerscrossed    go easy on yourself.  Watch lots of daytime TV to cheer up!  Jeremey Kyle anyone??

Lmt417  9th Feb, AF due from 7th BFP 
Eli1000  11th Feb, AF due from 9th BFP 
Beckwm  
pumpkinbelly 10th feb     
Charlie...10th Feb BFP 
Fingerscrossed 11th Feb   
Gemma 13th Feb, AF due from 9th?    
Jo82 15th Feb, AF due from 10th
Pinkpixie 20th Feb AF due from 17th
roxy1984-22th feb af due from the 17th
Louisa - 22nd Feb AF due exactly on the 20th!!

AFM here we go.. day 1 after transfer and no symptons.  Not that I'd expect any but it would be nice....


----------



## fingerscrossed61

jeremy all bloody babies stuff :-( still no bleed xxxx


----------



## Jo82

Fingerscrossed....it's horrible isn't it. I remember on the fresh go it still hit me at random times
for a month or 2. We had to go to a wedding and how typical was this...the bride had got a bfp on t the same test day. They knew about treatment and had tried to keep it out of our faces but everyone was talking about it...so so heartbreaking. I still find it hard with one of my cycle buddies from the fresh go...we stayed in contact but she got pg. Just when I forget about what happened something she puts on f/b reminds me, like going off on maternity leave. I try not to let it show but it's never
gone away and don't think it ever will. I guess with time you deal with it and
move on, just not sure that hurt is ever taken away. Don't get me
started on jermey kile (?spell) I hate that prgramme with a passion!!! So so unfair that other people get to have children when they don't even want them. 


Take care xxx


----------



## Beckwm

Jo - am losing track; have you tested yet, hon?
Bx


----------



## Jo82

No chick not yet...I'm the next one though...Monday   Only 3 more sleeps to go and dreading testing but want to get it over with if that makes sense. Still getting twinges and something that feels like AF pains but they don't last long. 

Got my parents coming to visit today...bless my dad he keeps ringing to check I'm ok and ask about my period pains lol we are off out for a couple of hours tomorrow afternoon and then will have a take-away.

Anyone got anything planned for Valentines day? We don't usually bother with it, DF has got me a present...hence I'm going out tomorrow afternoon to get him one! One more night at work for me and then off until Wednesday. DF has a 3 day weekend as well as he's taken the day off work for the test. 

How's everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## Louisa33

Jo really thinking of you hun are you on any medication or totally natural?  Only 2 sleeps to go now (today being Sat!)

Pinkpixie & Roxy - how are you doing?

AFM well my laptop has given up the ghost so I've got a computer man to take it away and fix it so now only have desktop which I hate sitting at!  Much prefer a laptop!

Symptons-wise I'm afraid to notice anything in case I think I'm imagining it and I probably always have this sympton but last night and this morning it's not quite cramping but I'm a bit achy down there and I realllly hope i'm not imagining it and if I'm not, that it's starting to implant.  Today is 2 days post 5 day transfer... it's really dragging!! Then mum is visiting tomorrow to Weds and then on Thurs that when I'd normally start spotting and then AF is due on the Sat 20th.  Test date 22nd.  This is so scarey isn't it.  Trying to get the balance of PMA and not getting to hopeful is really really hard

L xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61

Hi all quick question I got a negative result on Thursday but still no signs of af nothing just like what I can only explain as a creamy discharge xxxx help xxxx


----------



## Beckwm

Fingerscrossed:    I don't want to advise anything, but you might normally see a creamy discharge before your period starts. But why not call your clinic - it's what they are there for. xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61

Clinic aren't answering honey xxx


----------



## Beckwm

Well that's very unhelpful! All I can suggest is that you keep trying them or leave them a msg.


----------



## fingerscrossed61

I know I tested on the 11th and still
no signs of af surely pesseries would have worn off by now just feel very confused xxxx


----------



## Beckwm

Hmm. Have you tested since the 11th? Bx


----------



## fingerscrossed61

No honeyxxx


----------



## lucy2013

Hi Fingerscrossed61

Have you spoke to the clinic yet? when i had one of my BFN cycles last year it took a good 4days for my AF to arrive 

Charlie xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61

Hi Charlie clinic is on answer machine babe no signs whatsoever of it showing at the min no cramps nothing xxxx


----------



## lucy2013

Have you thought about doing another test?


----------



## fingerscrossed61

Yeah just don't want to get my hopes up Hun did two on otd xxxx


----------



## Beckwm

OK. If it were me, I would test again, to see for sure one way or other. And then wait for AF or call clinic for support/advice. Bx


----------



## Louisa33

I'd test again also Fingercrossed.  Don't get your hopes up - just see it as a means to understand what is going on....

L xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61

Thanks beck for ur advice I'll test tomo wait for af and call clinic Monday xxxx thanks louisa xxxxx


----------



## pinkpixie

louisa congrats on being PUPO hopefully pains are a good sign  

fingerscrossed hopefully you will get an answer one way or the other  

jo how are u?

Roxy how are u coping with it all

Beck how are u

Hi to all the pregnant ladies  

AFM not been on here for a few days as being feeling a bit rubbish this waitin is driving me insane.  If this hasnt worked really dont know if i can do it again this is the worse bit.  Have been getting lots of strange pains not AF cramps but a burning pulling feeling very low down and in groin apart from that any other symptoms are prob in my head.  My temp has gone down last couple of days but is still above normal just hoping it doesnt really drop then i will know that AF is on its way.

love to everyone
h


----------



## Jo82

Fingerscrossed....when our medicated FET was cancelled I was put on 400mg progestrone twice daily to help the lining so I would get AF and be able to start again. i think it took nearly 6 days for AF to even start as spotting. The creamy discharge is just the effect of the pesseries usually as it makes your body act as though it is pg. From other people who have been on it...it can take quite some time to get AF.

Pp...I'm doing ok. Loads of tummy aches but ate loads of crap over the past 24 hours so that would account for it. Boobs are getting sorer...well thats an understatement...I'm in quite a bit of pain with them today.

lousia...I'm on progrestrone 200mg x 3 daily and had hcg injection over 2 weeks ago to make sure I ov'ed.

Hi everyone else...Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## Eli1000

Hey Girls,

Fingerscrossed the wait for AF must be driving you insane. I do suggest that u test again, I dont want to get ur hopes up but Im sure u know some ladies have delayed BFP's. It could of course be as the other girls said and just be the meds taking time to wear off.

Pinkpixie..hang in there. Its easy for me to say now but I did have down days where I was convinced it hadnt worked. There is no point thinking to deeply and upsetting urself just incase the babies are snuggling in. Dont focus too much on temp..mine also went up and down and used to upset me when it went down..id forget the temping. big   and lots of   for u xx

Louisa I felt achey on what would have been implantation day    

Jo, Im thinking of u hun. Ooohhh this must be a tough weekend for u!! But Im thinking that it will end in joy!!    

Charlie has it sunk in yet?

Beckwm how are u feeling now hun..have u any nice plans for the weekend?

Elxxx


----------



## Jo82

El....it's really strange but I only thought about it today when I felt ill...felt very queasy when hungry and light-headed despite eating. Still convinced its the pesseries. Think I'm acceptant of it being a BFN and if I'm wrong then I will then be over the moon. Even got it planned what will will do if its a bfn and planning my exercise / diet so that I can lose some more weight. lost nearly a stone after the last bfn so trying to do the same if it's that on Monday. 

Not tempted to test and don't feel pg so it's like just waiting to confirm what I know. Chilled day tomorrow...going to take advance of my last potential day of doing nothing around the house lol got loads of tv to catch up so that will keep me occupied! 

How's you? xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Jo good luck for tomorrow   that its a BFP your symptoms sound good to me   i have also been making plans for if its a BFN might consider taking my horse to a dressage comp on the sunday!!!!

fingerscrossed have u tested again??

louisa how r u feeling?

roxy how are u bearing up??

how are the pregnant ladies holding up??

afm still no symptoms for me been for a nice walk and got a big pile of ironing

hope everyone is having a good valentine day


----------



## Beckwm

Hello Ladies

How are you all? Thanks for our messages. We've had a lovely weekend, despite the lurgy. Yesterday DH worked and DD and I shopped and met a preggy friend for 11s. Today we went to Longleat (we live 30 yards from the entrance so it's our local park!). We went on the safari boats and fed the sealions. DD was beside herself. She also loved the gorilla, Nico, who lives on the island in the centre of the sealions' river. Then we played in the adventure playground followed by a massive, naughty Sunday lunch at a local pub.
Good news is that I feel ready to try for another baby, and so does DH. We certainly didn't think we'd be ready so early. I was so distraught I thought I never would again. It will have to be naturally, and I don't hold out much hope for a natural pregnancy, but you never know! Am going to start exercising again once well enough, eat as healthily as I can and make eyes at the DH!!

Jo - good luck for tomorrow.   
Fingerscrossed - good luck with calling the clinic.  
Pinkpixie, Roxy, Louisa - keep sane whilst in waiting! Rest, have treats, rub your tums!

Bx


----------



## Eli1000

Aww Beckwm it was so nice reading ur message and Im so glad u have had a lovely family weekend and managed to have a talk about your future plans for babies. Big   and lots of     for the future ttc xxx

Jo, had to come and say best of luck for tommorow...ill be on here checking at 4am lol..yes thats what time I get up now for the loo..and can never get back to sleep.   

How are you other ladies doing?

el xxxx


----------



## Jo82

I'm very scared, very nervous, feel sick with nerves. 

   for a bfp.

Hopefully I won't be up that early...I don't do mornings at the best of times and I don't want to test so going to prolong it as long as possible by sleeping!!! 

Fingerscrossed for a restful night sleep **** I'm so damn scared of seeing just the one line xxx


----------



## Louisa33

Well Jo any news?  Thinking of you...

Fingerscrossed.. any sign?

Pinkpixie - not much symptons here eitgher.  Seem to have gone off my food if anything but I think that's nerves.  6 days until AF is due (on Sat)......

Talk later

L  xx


----------



## Jo82

Oh my gosh...bfp!!! 

I am in total shock df read the test like last time and was in the bathroom ages! He shouted out asking what a line means in it's fainter than the control line lol I checked it and there's a definate line there. Did a clearblue as well and there's the lovely cross clearly visable. 

I'm shaking with shock! I was convinced it was negative and was too scared to pee hence it's so late! I was sure it hadn't worked as I felt the same as one he bfn cycle. 

Oh my f'ing gosh   xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

jo         i am so pleased for you was actually nervous logging onto look!!!!!

Oh my god does that mean i am next to test am so scared


----------



## Beckwm

Jo - this is the best news I've had in days, and I don't even know you. Makes me feel a touch teary, even!
Well done for waiting, well done for trying. Well done well done well done!


----------



## Jo82

It hasn't sunk in and I'm still scared! Lol don't think it will sink in until after the scans.     everything is ok. Never got to the stage of thinking about what happens if I got pg...it always seemed like a distant dream. Also said I wouldn't tell anyone but all our close family and friends know   

So worried about it all but going to try to enjoy this experience the best I can. Df looks very bewildered by it all...he can't believe it!!! 

I don't really know what to make of it all. Bec...thank you so much, it must be so hard but you are such a strong amazing woman. 

Pp...yep your next!!!     for a bfp.

Much love to you all xxx


----------



## Eli1000

Jo Jo Jo....WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! BFP BFP BFP!!!!!!!!!!!
Delighted for u hunni..I kinda had a good feeling for u but didnt wanna say too much!! So pleased.. I bet u dont quite know what to do with yourself. How many times have u been to look at the test stick..just to have another little smile!! 

Congratulations! 

Im sooo pleased for u. 

Does anyone know where I can get those dancing icons and BFP signs?? I need them for this lucky thread.

 to all those who had a BFN on this cycle and best of luck for next time.

super good luck and     to those still on the 2ww...looks at pink pinxie    and throws some magic babydust!!!

EL xxxx


----------



## Beckwm

Eli - click on [more] to the right of the normal smilies.
Bx


----------



## Jo82

Thanks El!!! As for looking at the tests....ermmmmmm 20 plus times I've looked at it just to check we both weren't imagining it. 

I've got loads of questions though as I have never thought about the bit after a BFP as it always seemed like a distant dream! 

    PP xxx


----------



## roxy1984

hi every 1

fingerscrossed  hope ure feelin better,

louisa-glas everythin went ok,   hope u getbur bfp

pinkpixie-ive bin feelin the same, it bin drivin me me this wait,

beckwm-glad ur feeling better 

jo82- congrats on the bfp rly chuffed for u  

sory not been on but was fellin rly down bowt symptom spotiin etc, as all i had was af type pains, but i did a test this morning there were 2 lines on my cheap strips of the internet, so did the clear blue digital and it came up as pregant 1-2 wks, so i got my 1st ever BFP, i was in shock to jo82 ive not got even a sniff of a line before, af is due in 2days, so rly scared that it will just show up, but suppose it just more waitin until then.xxxx


----------



## Beckwm

OMG - are we all the most fertile women in the world, or wot!


----------



## Jo82

OMG Roxy.......whooooo-hooooo CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I want to buy a digital one but too scared lol I feel constantly scared all the way through treatment!!! OMG OMG OMG Roxy                                                 

This process is terrifying and each and every one of us deserves a medal for surviving the process. It's so hard! xxx


----------



## Beckwm

Lmt417   
Eli1000   
Beckwm    but then m/c - but want to try again!  
pumpkinbelly      
Charlie  
Fingerscrossed 11th Feb  
Gemma  
Jo82  
roxy1984    You can't get a false positive, hon.  
Pinkpixie 20th Feb AF due from 17th
Louisa - 22nd Feb AF due on 20th


----------



## roxy1984

THANK JO82, I RLY DONT WANA SAY NE THIN 2 NE1, I FEEL LIKE IM MAKING IT UP, AS DONT FEEL PREGNANT, BUT GOT HOME FROM WORK AND THE TEST IS STILL SAYING PREGNANT, SO JUST GOTA WAIT FOR DB TO COME HOME SO IM NOT IMAGINING IT, I DID THE CHEAP STRIPS 2 LAST NITE AND ONE THIS MORNING AND THERE WERE LINES BUT NOT AS DARK AS THE CONTRAOL LINE, SO I FORT FORGET ILL DO THE DIGITAL IF IT SAYS NOT PREGANT ILL JUST HAVE TO FACE IT, SO SAT THERE WI MY DOG AND IT POPPED UP I WAS GOBSMACKED, HAVE YOU TOLD YA CLINIC?XX

BECKWM-I NO JUST   IT CARRYS ON FOR LOUISA AND PINKPIXIE,

XX


----------



## Jo82

Our lines aren't as dark as the control but called the clinic and they said that was fine. spoke to 3 other people as well who said the same and that the lines should get darker over the coming days / weeks. First scan is 3rd March. 

I caved in and have told family and close friends and all of my current and past cycle buddies! still in my pj's!!! Going out for tea later to celebrate. DF looks very puzzled by it all   I think he is in shock and has gone back to sleep. My dad is off work and is looking for baby presents   I've warned him not to jinx things so he's not allowed to buy anything yet.  I was too excited to wait to tell people but only told people who knew about the treatment plus my nana. 

Good luck pp and louisa xxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61

congrats jo xxx

not been on as a started to bleed feel awful x


----------



## Jo82

really sorry to hear that. It's terrible   I wish you all the luck for the future and   you get your bfp very soon xxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61

thanks jo congrats xxx


----------



## Eli1000

Fingerscrossed  , take it easy today and be kind to yourself..i wish u the best of luck in the future. 

Roxy..OMG...wait..beckwm has told me how to do this now(thanks hun) so here goes-                        

YAY!!! Wow that list looks fabulous!! Im so glad I joined this thread!! 

Roxy i forgot to ask..when was ur OTD supposed to be? I only got a 2-3 weeks on the clearblue digi on my OTD. You are definitely pregnant tho..it does take some getting used to lol even tho i know u must feel like ur on cloud nine. Does ur DH know now..wrap it up for him!!

Awww jo bless ur dad wanting to buy gifts. Its so hard not to event tho its early days. When is ur scan date hun?

Love el xxx


----------



## roxy1984

HI

JO8-db is ecstaic, he couldnt wait 2 see the test, he ad 2 tell sum 1 so he rang his mum whose chuffed to bits, but asked her not to say ne thin until at least this week when we get past af due day , rly hope ya scan goes ok, bet ure rly excited.xx

eli1000-thnaks,my otd isnt until next monday 22/2, so got to make it till then to be able to confirm, my mum just brought sum hospital tests round from work and just did one and its come up positive agin, gotone  for the morning aswell , think it will take a few days to sink in, ive been really hungrey lastnite and 2day been eating like a pig, xx

hope evry1 else ok.xx


----------



## lmt417

Evening Ladies,

      Well done Jo & Roxy!!! 

This thread has been amazing, so many BFPs! Hope they continue for Pinkpixie & Louisa   

Fingerscrossed   So sorry hun, take care of yourself.

AFM not much to report, I stil dont feel pregnant! I even tested again at the weekend as I just cant believe it!   Have any of the rest of you pregnant ladies started to have symptoms?

Lmt x


----------



## Jo82

El...My scan is 3rd march...more waiting!!! Going to do more tests before then and   for more bfp's. 

Roxy...I'm sure you will make it past expected af date...like 8 months past! Going keep my fingerscrossed for us all. I'm hungry constantly...but that's nothing new  

Lmt...thanks   I think all the symptoms I'm getting: nausea, light-headedness, creamy cm could all be due to so much progestrone in the pesseries. I don't feel pg though but having never been pg I don't know what to expect either. Tiredness has hit but that could be there recovery from night shifts. 

Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## roxy1984

hi

thanks lmt, ive got no symptoms, but i suppose its 2 early, although have been gaggin every now then, it was happening last wk, but thought i was imagining it, dont feel sick just all of a sudden have to gag, but nothing else,still gettin a few twinges aswell.xx

jo82-ive got my fingerscrossed for us all to and louisa and pinkpixie, and gemma and fingerscrossed for their next cycle, its just all the waiting around to find stuff out,its rly nerve wracking.xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

roxy big congrats      

Jo has it sunk in yet

AFM feeling less and less positive have tested again tonight and still getting BFN sure that it would be showing by now if it was positive as had my ET day before you Roxy.  

xxx
h


----------



## roxy1984

thanks pinkipixie, dont give up yet, if we were on a natural cycle we wouldnt even be testing yetmy friend didnt find out until she was 2wks late did a few hpt and even went to the hosp for a bloodtest and they said no she wasnt, but it did show up eventually,your symptoms early on sound good, my line was a bit faint on the cheap strips last nite and our otds arnt for a quite a few days yet,so there time for things to change   .xx


----------



## Louisa33

OMG what a lucky lucky thread this is turning out to be on the whole (sorry fingerscrossed and Beckwm  )

Roxy many congrats!!!!!

Jo I am not surprised at all!  Your symptons sounded really good anyway and I was confident in you...!!!

Roxy your test date is the same as mine next Monday 22nd but I am far too afriad to test early besides my Dh is away on work and not back until late Weds and I want him here anyway but I'm far too chicken at the moment.  How many embies did you put back?  testing positive so soon may indicate twins.....  

Pinkpixie you still ahve a while to go yet hun also a lady I'm chatting to on the guys forum tested negative before OTD and only tested positive on the actual OTD - seriously - it's only just happend (her name is Armi) so really try to hang in there and don't get too negative.  How are you feeling?

AFM well had day out today with mum and now we're on the sofas after eating chips and ham and mushy peas!!!  Symptons wise I still have a few aches but not much but not sure if I'm imagining them and maybe I always get them but don't notice    so that's it really.  Today is 4 days post 5 day transfer.....

Talk tomorrow my lovlies  

L xx


----------



## roxy1984

hi louisa-thanks, i kept finkin i was imagin the pains 2 and that i must get them every mth, for sum reasoni couldnt remember what normally happens the wk b4 im normally due on, couldnt remember if i normallly get pains or if i start spottin, my mind was blank , my test date is quite far awa still my clinic goes to 16 days, but af is due this wk, i had 2 put back, i rly hope its twins but will be happy if i make it to just the 1.ur twinges sound gud.xxx


----------



## Louisa33

Quiet today!  Is it just Pinkpixie and me to go now?  Pp how are you doing hun?

How are the lovely bfp ladies doing?  Any immediate scans coming up?

Well today much of the same... few more aches and feel sickly but think that's nerves.  6 more sleeps to test date... not going to test early i think ....

Love Lou xx


----------



## Jo82

Lmt417   
Eli1000  bfp
Beckwm   Bfp but then m/c - but want to try again!  
pumpkinbelly bfn  
Charlie bfp  
Fingerscrossed 11th Feb  bfn  
Gemma  bfn  
Jo82   Bfp
roxy1984 bfp 
 
Pinkpixie 20th Feb AF due from 17th
Louisa - 22nd Feb AF due on 20th

yep it's just you both left to test! Hope you both are doing ok.
Louisa...sicky and aching sounds good. What's your plans for test day? We didn't plan anything as we thought it was going to be a bfn so then we just spent the day on the phone to friends etc and went to see df's parents in the evening to tell them. Will you have dh there with you? 
   lots and lots of luck to both of you xxx

hey


----------



## molly097

All,

Hope you dont mind me joining in. Been on a different thread when I had my first icsi end of last year. We got pregnant but on my 6 week scan there was no heart beat so I miscarried and had to have D&C. 

About to get back on the fertility bandwaggon again and I was just wondering if anyone has had any successful FETs following a miscarriage? My miscarriage was chromosonal and random (ie not inherited) but I cant help but be concerned about the 4 in the freezer. 

Be great to hear your thoughts. 

Mol


----------



## pinkpixie

just a quick update to let you know that it is over for us i started to bleed yesterday in work and AF was in full flow by last night.  Took today off work as keep bursting into tears dont want to go in tomorrow but havd no choice as have no leave left (am going to have to see if i can use a day from next years entitlement when my sis goes into labour as will be babysitting my niece and nephew).  Am feeling so much worse this time as was so sure it would work for us but such is life.  Not sure what our next steps will be as dont want to go back to st marys and not sure if i can go through this again.

Louisa good luck   that u get a BFP

good luck to all you preganat ladies

xxx
h


----------



## Louisa33

Pinkpixie hun I am so so sorry to hear your news.  Don't know what to say really.  

Lots and lots of   .

(I guess you are at Manchester St Mary's?  Why not consider Care - it gets great reviews)

Take care, put your feet up, have a massive glass of red wine and red meat (if you're not veggie) and snuggle down with your dh

AFM stupid me tested this afternoon with a sensitive test and negative.. so I'm a bit   although it is too early anyway

Take it easy  

L xx


----------



## pinkpixie

Louisa thanks you know it is too early to test so naughty girl  
This FET was at MFS but yes we will be back at st marys, we can only afford to pay for one private go so will wait until we have used our NHS ones up first so that rules Care out.  I have emailed our PCT today to confirm that there is still funding for 3 goes as some trusts are pulling the funding and have also asked about moving to another hospital.  Although st marys have had a refurb looking at the manchester threads nothing has chnaged there are girls still waiting for their follow up appt after having a failed cycle in sept!!!!  Also their success rates are so poor.

x
h


----------



## Louisa33

Well I'm at Guys & St Thomas in London.  It's a bit of a trek from Manchester (as it is from derby where I live) but I go there because they ofer PGD.  THey are NHS hospital - can you get referred there?  I think their success rates are high and I've always been very impressed with them.  

Might be worth it hun


----------



## roxy1984

hi

pinkpixie-  hope ure feel better soon, its so hard this journey, dont giv up though i have heard st marys is alot better now.  , let us no if you hear from the pct-mine is heywood,middlton and rochdale, is that yours?xxx

louisa-u'll be way 2 early yet   it all changes soon

hope every 1 else ok.xxx


----------



## Jo82

Pp...I'm so sorry it was a bfn. Truely gutted for you   I really wish it was different. This journey is so hard and unfair. My thoughts are with you and I hope you can move clinics. Give yourself time to heal. Nothing can offer comfort but if you need a chat or anything just message xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

roxy yes that is my PCT where do you live I will let you know if i have a response.

louisa fingers crossed for you hun

thanks for all the sympathy am feeling a bit better today am back at work although was sat crying in the car before i came in this morning.  Dh wants to give us a break from all treatment which i was in agreement with but already am starting to get itchy feet to start again!!!!


----------



## roxy1984

hi pinkpixie, glad your feelin a little better, it took me quite a while to get over it last time,didnt feel my self for months,i live in heywood, i was told that we get 3 goes, but accordin to that survey we mite not now ,xxxx


----------



## Eli1000

aww Pink Pixie   Im so sorry that it didnt work this time. The sadness is the hardest part to overcome...takes alot of time to heal emotionally!! make sure u have plenty of hugs with your DH. Did u say your next one is at St marys? I had as u know not the best experience there but saying that, although they did not thaw or replace my embies, they were responsible of me and my embies right upto EC including fertilising and freezing my embies and it did work for me. I sometimes think their success rates may be lower because the majority of patients are NHS. I know this sounds weird but at Liverpool its about half and half and at the opening meet they said that for some reason there were lower success rates with NHS patients. They said it was nothing to do with the treatment itself and more to do with that because it was free, people were not as cautious as looking after themselves. i know sounds  !! I had to go to my GP to change hospitals after complaining about St Marys. he then got in touch with the fertility services at my local hospital who arranged a meeting with me and DH we told them all what happened and they transferred us and our embies to Liverpool. Liverpool is fab, no long waiting lists, no awful waiting in corrridors for hrs, ppl answer the phones and get back to u and generally u are treated as a human beings which is always good  

El xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Eli did it take a long time to get transferred to anoter hospital?? did u then have to go on the waiting list at your new hospital  I am looking at poss getting transferred to leeds but worried that would mean that i would go to the bottom of their waiting list.


----------



## Beckwm

Hi All

Howdy to all of you, whatever your status. For those of you who are not getting the results you want, my heart goes out to you. I know we have Perla, and that makes our lives somewhat easier. I recall failing at IUI twice and thinking 'what the f*** am I doing!'

I wonder how we all feel - us 11 (Pinkpixie, Jo, Lmt, Gemma, Fingerscrossed, Roxy, Pumpkinbelly, Charlie, Eli, Louisa) ladies - about continuing a virtual NCT support group. Even though we were not successful, I will never forget the journey we've all had together so far, and would like to continue hearing about your news. I was thinking about doing this by starting a new thread so that those of us who weren't successful aren't on the thread where we were hoping to be. Does that sound odd? I hope not. What shall we call the new thread, that is if you all want to join it, If not, don't worry. Let's stick with his one. PS I will put a note on this one, if we do change, to direct other people to our new one.

This is a general post to update where we are. I am doing OK, but still a bit depressed, which makes me tired. However, am back at work (I do part-time cheffing and freelance publishing), so that is really helping normalise our lives. We have started trying again normally, although I don't hold out much hope, we can't do another assisted cycle, so au naturelle it is!

That's it for now. Love to all,
Beck x


----------



## pinkpixie

beck sounds a good idea   would be nice to be able to keep up with everybody and see how they are doing.
x
h


----------



## Louisa33

I'm up for that!  It would be sad to lose touch now!  

Glad you're doing OK Beckwm you sound so strong and positive  

Pinkpixie there may not be a waiting list or much of one.  I thought the waiting was primarily for the funding usually, not actually the tx?

Hi everyone else

AFM the last one in this chain.. I'm hanging on in there.  Still no sign of AF (should have started spotting today but might tomorrow).  Is due Saturday.  Am so so scared.  Will keep you posted.

L xx


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1

yeh beckwm thats a good idea, ill be up for that.xx

         for you louisa, your test date has come rly quick, i think coz it a nat cycle and we expect af 2 come normal, it feel shorter than a fresh cycle,good luck rly hope its pos.xx


----------



## Jo82

Good luck Louisa     Hope AF stays away and you get a great BFP.

Beck...great idea I'm up for that. Would be nice to keep in touch.

AFM: Currently waiting for Beta blood test results. I've got myself into a real state. I have a bad feeling not helped by faint tests and a conception indicator that one reads 1-2 weeks instead of 2-3. I have no other physical reason other than not feeling nauseous or light-headed yesterday whereas I have been feeling that previously. I can't sleep at night with worry, no concentration, upset, moody. I know this could just be pg related but either way I need some reassurance or to know either way. The clinic were lovely and booked me in for the blood test today. I was planning on going to work but didn't want to get the results in the middle of shift. I need some rest anyway as I'm so tired...hardly slept through the night since Monday. 

I thought this would be the happiest time of my life and all I am doing is worrying. So annoyed with myself but can't shake the feeling   xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Jo   that results give you some reasurrance let us know how you get on.  I have heard a lot of ladies say that the conception indicators are often wrong

Lousia      its a BFP for you


----------



## Jo82

devastated hcg is only 56.2. Got to go back on Monday to repeat and   they have risen. Not looking good at all given I had a positive on Monday...levels should be at least in the 100's minimum.


----------



## roxy1984

jo82-im so sorry  , did the nurse say it a definate or is there still a chance?xx


----------



## Jo82

It depends on if they rise but how can their be a chance? If my levels were the minimum on monday 25....they should have been 50 on wed's, 100 today...as a minimum. More likely the pg stopped progressing or the levels are falling. No bleeding due to the progestrone


----------



## Eli1000

Hi girls,

Oh Jo  , I know its easier said than done but try not to panic just yet until you know for sure. did u have two embies put back? I know its my own home-made theory but what if u got a positive test because two embies implanted. but maybe one implanted before the other so perhaps u had enough HCG to get a faint pos on Mon, but then one of the embies decided not to take leaving the other one behind which would mean your levels would be lower. Im honestly not sure but hate the thought of u being upset, I know Im on pins everyday so can understand how panicked you must feel. What about the asda cheepi tests. I actually find them better than clearblue because u can compare the darkness of the lines. Could u not try one of those? When did u do the digi hun?

Becks I think that is a lovely idea. I felt I have got quite close to the girls on this thread and there are not too many of us so we all get to chat and keep up with one anothers journeys.

Pink Pixie, I went to my GP in June and was transferred to Liverpool in July. The only reason my treatment was delayed was because they had to transfer my embies and also I needed an operation prior to FET. Im sure if u are having a fresh cycle it would be quite simple as all u need to do is move.

Roxy how are u honey??


Louisa i feel for u being our last one to get through FET 2ww but im using every last bit of my babywishes and glue to get u a BFP!!!

El xxx


----------



## Beckwm

Jo, as hard as it might be right now, please keep as much positivity as possible. It will flood your body and help your little embies. There is always a chance. Perhaps you have a vanishing twin? Did you have two put in?

Bx


----------



## Beckwm

Right ladies, I am going to start a new thread. Once I have done it I shall post back on this one.


----------



## Beckwm

Ladies

The new thread is called 11 Lucky Ladies. I have just posted the following. I do hope it hasn't caused any upset for those not currently successful. I know how awful that feels right now. But despite the m/cs, I AM hopeful. I AM joyous.

Post:
This is the start of a new, positive thread for 11 ladies who all had FETs in Jan 2010. 
We've had an incredible journey to date, blasted away the national average for BFPs on FETs and bonded together in a way only gals can.

Some of us have been successful, some not.  
But we're all hopeful, always. 

And we're all lucky, even though at this moment, some of us doubt it. We have amazing partners who are taking the fertility journey with us. Men who have helped us to inject those darned drugs, who have listened to our highs and our lows, and who have funded countless pregnancy tests!

Big up the 11 Lucky Ladies.           

Beck


----------



## Louisa33

Hiya lovely FF buddies
Well I'm still hanging on in there.  AF is due tomorrow but normally would have started spotting today.. and no sign yet..    I'm afraid to get my hopes up!  Also afraid of doing another early test   so won't.. need to hang on to Monday OTD and even then i'm scared!!!  No plans for test day another day at work as usual...

Eli, Pinkpixie (you lovely person) thanks for your wishes.  I'm trying to absorb them!!!

Jo I'm so very sorry that you've had bad news.  Saying that it might not be bad news. Hang on in there hun.  As Eli says it could be that one embie is going but the other is there.  Or a late implanter or something??  keep us posted hun  

Hi everyone else

L xx


----------



## pinkpixie

Jo    try not to give up hope even though i cant imagine how hard it is for you like Eli says could be a late implanter   that it is good news for you on Monday.

Louisa Are you testing before you go to work or after    

Eli have heard other good things about Liverpool so weighing up there or Leeds

Beck what alovely post it made me cry (in a good way)

Lmt, Charlie and Roxy how are u all

afm - starting to feel a bit better looking into which clinic we want to use next which is keeping me occupied.


----------



## lmt417

Oh Joe I     your levels rise and all turns out ok.  

Pinkpixie -   So sorry things didnt work out for you this time. Stay strong  

Beckwm - I like your idea of the new thread for us all and you first post is lovely.

Louisa - I have everything crossed for you for Monday. 

 Hi to everyone else.

AFM I've not posted much lately, still getting my head round everything! Still no real symptoms yet.

Lmt x


----------



## Louisa33

Lmt and Pinkpixie - join everyone else on the 11 lucky ladies thread?  It's in the FET section just not this thread

L


----------

